# Only Oslo, Norway



## dexter26

^^ Thanks, I ♥ Oslo myself :cheers:

Here's Oslo viewed from close to the landmark Holmenkollen ski jump, which is in a hill on the west side of Oslo.
Note: there's many parts of the city you don't see here (mostly the east and north parts), and the trees are 
so many and big some places, especially in the affluent western parts, that they hide buildings.








(And some people in Norway hate Oslo, and always says it's totally grey and boring:lol:.)

And since I mentioned Holmenkollen.

Here's a photo of the old ski jump (now rebuilt). 
This sight is even visible from the Oslo fjord.









And here's two of the new ski jump.


















The result sadly wasn't 100% as good as it looked in the plans and drawings that were originally presented (it's totally OK though). The winner of a competition was Julien de Smedt Architects, but it seems like the drawings were only partially followed. hno:


----------



## GSAA

Nice pics!

Even though Oslo ain't the prettiest IMO I like sitting on the benches in front of Stortinget watching the city life. A place to relax in the middle of the city, I miss something like that in Stockholm.  Plus people in Oslo are more relaxed than in Stockholm, probably because Oslo is a smaller city. 

Plus Oslo has a great emerging skyline, unlike Stockholm where whenever a new highrise is proposed people start to complain, both in the city center and suburbs. hno:


----------



## dexter26

^^ Thanks for the feedback. Yeah Oslo does have it's less charming buildings and areas I won't deny that. However I continually disagree with those comments like "ugly, less pretty" etc. and I don't think people base that assessment on fair criteria. 

First of all like I said in the first post, Oslo shouldn't even be compared to other cities in my opinion. Because in the world at large, Oslo is no doubt a very small city. The funny thing is that in Norwegian terms, it becomes a metropolis. So in global terms, almost a village, but in internal Norwegian terms, Oslo is like London or New York - for Norway only.

Secondly, people have a tendency to judge Oslo based on the Railway Square/Jernbanetorget and the lower half of Karl Johan, and I can admit that some things about that area aren't the prettiest. Also, the kvadraturen area next to Karl Johan has for plenty of years been almost a "no-go zone" for us locals, but many tourists always seem to mess around in there - that can also give a wrong impression of Oslo. 

And anyway, have you seen for instance Frogner and Majorstua and their more upperclass districts, or Telthusbakken, or the Rodeløkka, Maridalsveien, Kampen, Vålerenga small house areas? Ullevål Hageby? Big houses in the Vindern, Voksenåsen, Holmenkollen, Slemdal, etc. west side districts?

Etc. etc. 
Oslo has more to offer than most people know, new visitors mess around in the center without knowing about where it's popular for people to spend time, and lively, and where there's not as much life (Kvadraturen btw has been changing for some years now though, with more interesting shops including danish design and french classy bakery "Pascal," etc - well, in fact in my opinion, Oslo is currently in a time of many changes and a form of "New Oslo" is still in the making and haven't settled completely... Which is interesting too). 

Anyway, I stand by what I said in the opening post. Oslo is a under-appreciated city. This was meant as a little comment towards ALL criticism of Oslo. Because Oslo IS under-appreciated, receives too much hate and too little love.

Before comparing for instance STHLM to Oslo, maybe consider Norway's and Oslos history first? In the early 1800s, Oslo had less than 10000 inhabitants so it grew late, and both Bergen and Trondheim has been the capital in earlier times. Not to forget the "dark days" of Norway under both Swedish and Danish rule, which is one of the main reasons why Norway was under-developed for the longest times. We're talking very little development, and a missing national elite, for several hundred years.

Finally, it's not only that highrise cluster that is happening in Oslo now. There's so much activity in the building sector and a lot of changes continually going on. Contributing to it being more interesting to follow our city development, than it ever was, for the longest time. Oslo as a "storby" is really sort of "happening now" to put it like that. 

Everything has a reason.


----------



## dexter26

Like I mentioned, Norway was under Danish and Swedish rule for many hundred years, I believe totally it was something like 350 years.

Just to show some of the consequences of this, this fairly famous church in Copenhagen was built with Norwegian white marble (of which the remaining amount is not enough to be worth extracting) - Marmorkirken:

Copenhagen:









Oslo has no church that comes even close to this one. Strange? Well maybe but not so much when you consider the years we were a "colony" almost for either Denmark or Sweden (the worst times was maybe under Danish rule though - that was when resources was taken from Norway and we got almost nothing back).


----------



## dexter26

Two quick photos for today

First one is of the statue "the glove" (hansken). This is placed on the square next to the old(!) city hall, which I believe was built either in the late 1600s or early 1700s.
(Photo Copyright Pia Tønjum)









Second photo was taken within the last week or so, and shows the Monolith in the Vigeland park, around midnight - showing our bright Nordic summer!


----------



## dexter26

Some really cool Oslo shots, thanks to Grazia Lombardi from the Facebook group with Oslo photos.

Old & new
(Photo Copyright Grazia Lombardi)










Graffiti in Brenneriveien, close by the "Blå" (Blue) club
(Photo Copyright Grazia Lombardi)










The "Aker Angel" next to the Aker river and the "Blå" club 1
(Photo Copyright Grazia Lombardi)










The "Aker Angel" next to the Aker river and the "Blå" club 2
(Photo Copyright Grazia Lombardi)










The very small street next to the Blå club is called "Ingens gate" which
means "Nobodys street." Cool!
(Photo Copyright Grazia Lombardi)










More graffiti
(Photo Copyright Grazia Lombardi)










Hopefully you can begin to have an idea why I love:
(Photo Copyright Grazia Lombardi)


----------



## dexter26

This is only the beginning. For instance I haven't featured much of our modern buildings yet.

And then there's plenty of more "artful" pictures to post... So, more to come! 

And let me repeat that anyone can post, only thing to remember is to keep the number of pictures per post reasonable (lets say under 8 preferably, or 10 max).


----------



## dexter26

To continue getting familiar with Oslo, I will tell a little something... We have the fairly small river, Aker river, running roughly through the middle of the 
city (That "angel" above was beside this river). It is often seen as the separator of the city into eastern and western parts. The stereotype goes that 
the east is the poor side, and west is the rich side (with some exceptions).

Along the Aker river, there's a walking/biking path practically the entire way from the very city center into the preserved forest areas in the north, and 
there's greenery and some parks dotted alongside the walking path and the river.

It's quite a walking or biking opportunity, to be able to take trip from this:
(Photo Copyright [email protected]/Stian Tiller)









... And the city center in general...

Through, among many sights, this:
(Photo Copyright sollerman)









Night shot of the same waterfall, this is the cradle of industrial manufacturing in Norway, and so the neighborhood is a bit "industrial." Interesting mix.
(Photo Copyright Eirik S. Kristiansen)









And, after a long journey of around 7km along the Aker river (with many different impressions) finally arrive at this - the lake which is
incidentally also the most important drinking water for the city:
(Photo Copyright halvorbodin)


----------



## Robialac

Great city and great festival this year in Oslo!


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

Beautiful city All the pictures went directly to my hard drivekay:


----------



## GIM

I loved his beautiful Oslo!...


----------



## dexter26

Okay time for new photos. And time for some coverage of the "new" Oslo.

The Opera 1










The Opera 2 
(the motorway to the left is going to be put in a tunnel, and one direction of this undersea tunnel has already been opened)










And right across the street Oslo is building the small/low, but interesting, highrise area called 
"the Barcode." The motorway is the same one I mentioned above and will be removed.










This is the most recent (but not last) building in the Barcode project, it's 99% finished (the exterior) by now (it was just being started on the previous photo).










Opera by night 1 - with Barcode










Opera by night 2 - with Barcode










Below - A beach on the western small peninsula, Bygdøy, in the Oslo fjord.
Another beach there, called "Huk," (pronounced sort of like "Huke" just without the E, kinda  ) is a classic Oslo hangout on hot summer days.










Oslo is not really a classical European capital, or at least not one you go to to experience that ornamental old European architecture - I will not deny that
But we do have some nice stuff in the classic sense, mostly in the (more upperclass) western districts, like Frogner and Majorstuen. One example:








(That street is named Løvenskiolds gate, it's located in the Frogner borough).


----------



## JPBrazil

The Oslo Opera House is one of the most amazing buildings of recent times, just wonderful!


----------



## dexter26

^^ Thanks for replying, yeah it's not bad at all! 

Especially the walkable roof was almost a stroke of genius, and it somehow brought the waterfront "into" the city in a totally new way.


----------



## dexter26

There's still _a lot_ of photos that's been previously posted various places in the SSC Nordic & Baltic section which deserves to be posted in this thread too. Here's some of them:



joamox said:


> Oslo (Old pics)



This one is an aerial showing much of the city center. Also shows why we don't build a insanely big 
and high CBD - in winter shadows of the buildings get VERY long!










Oslo aerial 2










And a *bunch* more aerial photos of the city:
Nydalen area.










From Bislett/St.Hanshaugen boroughs down towards the fjord.










Grønland, Enerhaugen, lower Tøyen, lower Grünerløkka, and eastern part of downtown










Downtown and the "Kvadraturen" ("square city") city area










More downtown aerials










One new years eve in Oslo...










Aerials, aerials, aerials (this post will cover "Only Oslo, Norways" need for aerials for a good while).










Eastern parts of central Oslo aerial.










Finally two cool shots of Oslo from a hot-air balloon:



Ingenioren said:


> Oslo from a balloon, check out :
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/1604808/


----------



## henry hill

These photographs are fantastic! 

Maybe it's because I lived in Oslo for one year. Unfortunately, only one. 

Beautiful!kay:


----------



## dexter26

I will now take a break from posting anything more for a few days, but had to post these very good Oslo aerials, too:

Photos by [email protected]

Majorstuen borough:










Torshov borough (outer parts of inner city):









Northern Torshov and Sandaker districts (outer parts of inner city):










Oslo downtown again (about 1&1/2 yrs ago I guess). 
Note, again, that the motorway is GOING AWAY and inner city will expand! :banana:










North of St.Hanshaugen, Oslo. Norwegian School of Veterinary Science is visible (outer parts of inner city).










Eastern Oslo and eastern downtown









Phew! There will not be hundreds more aerials from now on, from me at least... This about covers it, at least the most important aerial views of the city.


----------



## dexter26

henry hill said:


> These photographs are fantastic!
> 
> Maybe it's because I lived in Oslo for one year. Unfortunately, only one.
> 
> Beautiful!kay:


Thanks for your response, yeah not to boast but I'm pretty satisfied with what I've managed to post in this thread so far, and hope the thread will stay as good or only improve! :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl

Wonderful part of the world. Those aerials are just stunning! :cheers1:


----------



## dexter26

Two photos of something unusal for Oslo - because this is not in Oslo (municipality). 

It's in the municipality right west of Oslo, Bærum, and is a shopping mall - after a recent extension, it became the biggest mall in Norway. 
Its name is "Sandvika Storsenter" (Sandvika large center). 
The municipalities Bærum (Baerum) and Asker west of Oslo is connected to Oslo in the urban zone, and therefore a part of the Oslo urban area.

Looking above the entrance to Sandvika Storsenter, with some Christmas decoration.
(Photo copyright Mazda6 (Tor))









One small part of this pretty large mall - a part of the most recent extension.
(Photo Copyright ellen michelsen)


----------



## dexter26

They're here too! Shoes in wires, in Majorstuen.
(Photo Copyright Philipp Berndt!)










I just love this place, it's the same place where the graffiti I posted earlier is. Wish Oslo would get even more of this, it's just a small area here where 
the street art is so great quality... 

This little area basically is proof to me that graff/streetart can be really great if the artists are allowed to spend some time (and got some skills). 
Some of the art seems to change regularly, other art has been there for many years now (because it's quite good).
(Photo Copyright .Eide)


----------



## Tourniquet

Oslo is so lovely!


----------



## dexter26

I guess I kind of like contrasts. So - from the street art above, to almost the complete opposite. A few photos of Oslo's "clean" neo-classisist Royal Palace.

(Photo Copyright AquaZeiss)










(Photo Copyright Julien Ambrosiano)










The Royal Palace in the 1890s. (From wikimedia commons, Photo by Axel Lindahl)


----------



## Tourniquet

^^ 
A beutiful Palace indeed. Seems to be a nice place to enjoy the sun.


----------



## dexter26

Thanks for your comments, Tourniquet!


----------



## dexter26

I'll be bold enough to add a couple of my own photos. These will soon be posted in my own thread with Oslo photos, and are part of a little photowalk project I'm working on now.

A little street "Snippen" in the wooden house neighborhood of Rodeløkka (Rodelokka). Rodelokka is like a village hidden behind more normal size apartment buildings in mostly all directions. 
Note also that this is a very unknown place for tourists, they are almost never seen here, even if this place can give a good impression of the old Oslo.










Close by the Sofienberg park.


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## Marsupilami

I just can say that I LOVE the architecture and the style of the city: it's chic, cozy, charming, sober, elegant, almost shy, but undeniable beautiful.


----------



## dexter26

*BBC - Fast Track - Can you avoid the expense and see Oslo on a budget? (Video)*
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/fast_track/8806297.stm

*Very nice gigapan of Oslo at night! "Must see!"* 
http://gigapan.no/ekeberg-night/


----------



## dexter26

^^ And I appreciate all the comments  
Even if I don't always reply.


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo is really lovely, very nice for sure


----------



## dexter26

*Petter Jensen*

In Kvadraturen ("Square City") looking towards Norges Bank (National Bank) complex
(Photo Copyright Petter Jensen)










Between houses
(Photo Copyright Petter Jensen)










(Photo Copyright Petter Jensen)










Hausmania Alternative Culture
(Photo Copyright Petter Jensen)










Hausmania Alternative Culture 2
(Photo Copyright Petter Jensen)










Hammersborg/towards Regjeringsbygget (State gov. building and prime ministers office)
(Photo Copyright Petter Jensen)










Fredensborg area
(Photo Copyright Petter Jensen)










Akerselva (Aker river)
(Photo Copyright Petter Jensen)










Oslo Mekaniske Verksted (Bar), Grønland, 2008
(Photo Copyright Petter Jensen)


----------



## dexter26

From inside Oslo Mekaniske Verksted bar, looking at one half of it.


----------



## dexter26

*Vigelandsparken special*
Vigelands park is also regularly referred to as the Frogner park in Oslo. Frogner is the name of a district close by.

(Photo Copyright think4d)









The bridge and dam
(Photo Copyright stigkk)










(Photo Copyright jechstra)










Overview of the central axis from the Monolith/Monolitten
(Photo Copyright [audiosport•))))










There's a few quite scary statues here too, this is one of them. They 
often have this reptile theme - lol, come to think of it David Icke would have a field day of joy in this park :lol:
(Photo Copyright aga_urb)










(Photo Copyright fotoproze)










Detail from one of several gates in the park
(Photo Copyright dese)










Main gate
(Photo Copyright fotoproze)










(Photo Copyright Normann)










The dam on southside of central axis
(Photo Copyright fotoproze)










That angry baby, known as "Sinnataggen" in Norway
(Photo Copyright BabyDinosaur)


----------



## dexter26

Today's picture by Kjetil Balog. It was taken during the "Oslo meetup" of SSC forumers (arranged in the Nordic & Baltic section).


----------



## dexter26

Today's picture was posted by GlennHGSD in the Nordic & Baltic section of SSC. (Source: Photo is from Flickr, couldn't find the photographer)


----------



## Deanb

Olso seems to be really nice 

although the winters you guys get kinda freak me out


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photo-updates from Oslo


----------



## dexter26

Keeping up with the Jones's with some new photos, this time some extra photos of the area around Bygdøy Allé
and the Frogner district:

Bygdøy allé, one of our upscale streets in the Frogner area of Oslo
(Photo Copyright Anne-Sophie Ofrim)










The first building of Bygdøy Allé, by the square Solli plass
(Photo Copyright Kjetil Ree)










This is also in the Frogner district - Gimleveien towards Bygdøy Allé










One of the nice classic buildings along Bygdøy Allé, this is (mainly) a Rica Hotel today
(Photo Copyright King of Oslo)










Another one
(Photo Copyright Kjetil Ree)










Christiania Rowing Club (Christiania Roklubb)
(Photo Copyright King of Oslo)










Modern architecture at Skøyen, an area with a lot of offices
(Photo Copyright King of Oslo)










The city hall square (Rådhusplassen)
(Photo Copyright King of Oslo)










Recent view of eastern seaside skyline by Ingenioren, another SSC member living in Oslo,
I did a few small changes and a crop to the picture, but still I def. give him the honor for it 
(Photo Copyright Ingenioren)


----------



## dexter26

Nice photo of the Barcode project, MetrOslo.



MetrOslo said:


> Hello,
> 
> check out the picture i took of Barcode today........


----------



## dexter26

*Looking closer at the Barcode project* 
(and fjord city development) 

A bunch of photos from the so-called Barcode project of many new and modern highrises, a part of the fjord city development - and at a very central location 
in the city, close by the central train station area.

These photos are by SSC members Ingenioren and muster and posted in the Norway section of Nordic & Baltic subforum (just tell me if any of 
you guys object to the reposting, ok...).



Ingenioren said:


> A few weeks old, but i love this view from Kongsv. (Yeah, i'm a bastard for using my phone... )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are from today, however... :
> 
> Another core from C is also on 1st floor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Northside of A:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crane-porn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foundations moving on with B:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the liftsystem being mounted on sides:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More crane-porn:





Ingenioren said:


> *Open day*


And then there was open day around this area, this sunday (29.08) and this was also the first time the general public could walk on some new 
bridges over the rail tracks going to the Oslo central station.



Ingenioren said:


> *Walking the bridges*





marshol said:


> Adding some more photos here:
> 
> Cool reflections:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy kid:


----------



## NEWYorker boy

^^ Wow what a photo, it looks a bit like my city that never sleeps


----------



## dexter26

Thanks for comment, nobody would ever claim Oslo is N.Y. or anything like it, but we ARE getting basically the most modern skyline of the Scandinavian capitals at least.. 

Thinking about the (potential) future 20, 30 yrs down the line, having this in mind, makes me happy


----------



## Boogie

Very interesting thread. Future skyline will be great. I love midrises, they're suit to European cities.


----------



## dexter26

A few photos mainly from trekearth.com / Oslo gallery.

From the tramway track of the tram to "Jar", showing how suburban Oslo is in
some places










From the Akershus fortress looking at Aker Brygge and towards west side of Oslo










A view in the "interior" areas of Aker Brygge










Another Aker Brygge perspective









One of probably a couple hundred lakes in the forested areas close to Oslo










Winter view of central Oslo










Viking ship museum 1










Viking ship museum 2


----------



## henry hill

Oslo, wonderful, beautiful city of my dreams. Now grow up. Great pictures. Thank you. kay:


----------



## juancito

Nice photos!


----------



## Shezan

very nice scapes


----------



## dexter26

Yet another photo from the ongoing fjord city project (subsection: Barcode highrises, one of the more interesting developments in central Oslo right now). This is the recently finished Annette Thommessens square/plass, and the bridge is the pedestrian bridge crossing the central station train tracks.

(Photo copyright: Ingenioren SSC member)


----------



## sterock85

Amazing photos. Bergen is my favourite Norwegian city, but i am yet to visit Oslo


----------



## dexter26

A few more pics, and finally I'm going to spice the thread up a bit with a youtube vid with some Norwegian/Oslo humor.

A processed/manipulated photo by Frode Skjold showing part of the area Helsfyr, a bit outside the inner city.
(Photo copyright Frode Skjold)










The classic Norwegian phonebooth (still a few left but becoming more and more obsolete these days).
(Photo copyright emmkayfive)










Outside the Nobel Peace museum, we find this neon sign with the blinking "s" that changes the word from "laughter" to "slaughter."
(Photo copyright mic in the sky/Michela Castelluccio)










"The eternal peace flame" that was blessed and lighted by Sri Sri Chinmoy, at Aker Brygge.
(Photo copyright mic in the sky/Michela Castelluccio)










Wall art visible from Torggata (a street known for, among other things, kebab), the elephant.
(Photo copyright zarepta1)










To finish off with, I'll add this funny Youtube video. 
I really LMAO from seeing it.  It's a parody of a tourist PR video, and only made to make Oslo look as bad as it possibly can. :lol:


----------



## cashrow5

nice collection


__________________________
Read reviews of the best affiliate programs and earn lifetime money.


----------



## dexter26

Some really nice places can be found in and around the street Damstredet, in Fredensborg, Oslo. These buildings sort of represent Oslo before the "brick city" started taking shape.

(Photo copyright mklijmij)










(Photo copyright evbjone)










(Photo copyright Anne-Sophie Ofrim)










(Photo copyright fotosolveig)










(This and next 3 Photos copyright evaberry)






























(Photo copyright Magister_Ludi)










(Photo copyright giacomofoti)










Next, I think I'll post a few pics of the nearby similar street, Telthusbakken ("Tent house hill-way").


----------



## dexter26

Thanks to all visitors for +5000 views finally.  kay:

I wouldn't mind many more, and also more comments.  

I'll try to get more pics up within a few days, but I'm a bit swamped with activities and work etc. these days. Other Norwegian SSC'ers are welcome to help me out with new photos though (hint hint)!


----------



## dexter26

Some photos of the street Telthusbakken, a street not too far from the one I covered in my last photo post, and also a bit similar with the small, old houses.

(Photo copyright little.scarlet)










(Photo copyright NeensB)










Historical plaque explaining some of the background history of this street
(Photo copyright DietroVetro)










Overview of a significant part of the street and what the area looks like. The church is Oslo's oldest and was built in the 1100s. The area in the foreground is a sort of "community garden area" only you reserve your plot for several years.
(Photo copyright hildesphotos)










(Photo copyright Bente00)










The only slightly larger building in Telthusbakken can be seen here, and the old church is barely visible in the top left.
(Photo copyright miss sophie)










The "community garden" that is right next to this street
(Photo copyright sini.)










Another view of the church
(Photo copyright VeroPics)










Overview 2
(Photo copyright anne_v)


----------



## Occit

I've enjoyed any pic of this thread. I really love Oslo for a great reason: is very genuine, we're talking about the most developed country (in HDI terms) of the world, but we are watching here, not a perfect city but a human city, with good things and bad things, but really pretty and nice!  thanks for sharing your photos!


----------



## dexter26

Another great shot of Oslo from the seaside by SSC member Ingenioren, and this time you can take a look at the current development which extends the Aker Brygge areas - a part of the western central Oslo seaside. Photo copyright Ingenioren @ SSC



Ingenioren said:


> Panorama with Tjuvholmen from Bygdøynes:


----------



## christos-greece

^^Really very nice, great photos from Oslo; i like the project of Barcode highrises


----------



## Tyrone

Amazing :eek2:


----------



## dexter26

Two charming small lighthouses out in the Oslo fjord basin (all pics in this post besides one is from oslosurf.com).

Heggholmen lighthouse, built 1876










Dyna lighthouse, built 1874










Among the ugliest buildings in the city center IMO, the LO building (national workers union):










If you turn around from that eyesore and look the other direction, you're looking up the Torggata
(Photo copyright kjetil_r)










Classic old boats in front of the Akershus fortress










Queens pub, in a very old building standing close to Oslo Spektrum concert hall and Oslo Plaza.


----------



## Galro

... And some renders of soon to be completed buildings:

Astrup Fearnley Museum of Modern Art (U/C):








http://www.tjuvholmen.no/?did=9073964


Dnb Nors (Norways largest bank) HQ consisting of three different buildings linked with a passageway under ground (U/C):
























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641578


... And Dnbs neighbor. Perhaps Oslos thinnest block with a width of only 7, 8 m. at its widthest. U/C:








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1218063


Pending for approval at the moment: 








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=708658


Infill in Parkveien (U/C):








http://www.mad.no/index.php?section=prosjekter&cat=5&id=237&detail=1216

Restaurant at Aker Brygge (U/C): 








http://oslopuls.aftenposten.no/restaurant_uteliv/article158151.ece


----------



## Chadoh25

NICE!


----------



## Santiaguero13

I love Oslo!!! I was there on the Octuber 2008, it was amazing!!


----------



## Trabzonspor

Norway always landing on place 1 of the Human Development Index

Maybe i will visit Oslo for testing the Index


----------



## Galro

First of I have thanks for the pleasant comments. 

To *Santiaguero13*: If you liked your stay and what you saw in 2008, I would recomand another trip in the not to distant furture as we are currently building a lot of cool buildings you probably didn't get a chance to see in 2008. Like for instance the Astrup Fearnley Museum of Modern Art drawn by Renzo Piano.

*Trabzonspor*: You can probably send me or another norwegian member a pm if you are seriously consider doing a trip, and I/we will tell you areas that I would recommend you to see. 


I found a interesting article about modernism (or what is kown as funkis in Norway) here in Oslo:



> In the history of early modernism in the Nordic countries, the Norwegian contributions tend to be downplayed. The explanation for this is probably simple: Norway never had shiny stars like Gunnar Asplund (Sweden), Alvar Aalto (Finland) or Arne Jacobsen (Denmark). But on the level below these masters, Norway, more than the other Nordic countries, can display an unusually wide range of modernist architecture planned by architects who designed buildings of very high quality. In this article we will present a small selection, with emphasis on buildings open to the public and of easy access for visitors to Oslo.
> 
> Compared to their Nordic colleagues, Norwegian architects were familiar with the developments elsewhere in Europe at an early stage. The Norwegian architect Edvard Heiberg designed a modernist villa for himself and his Danish wife outside Copenhagen as early as 1923-24. The dwelling reflects Heiberg’s fascination for Le Corbusier’s contemporary ideas and the Haus am Horn from the first big Bauhaus exhibition in 1923. Apart from this, Heiberg’s influence in the 1920s is on a theoretical and critical level, as a herald to his Nordic colleagues about current avant-garde advancements in European architecture.
> 
> Part of the vigor of the Norwegian early modernist movement, or functionalism as the period is called in Scandinavia, is due to the opportunity for experiments which the movement provided. There was a milieu among younger architects which inspired both critical and uncritical attempts to try out new modernist ideas within a variety of building types. Not only did they design typical middle-class detached houses, Siedlungen and summer houses, but they also planned cultural buildings, restaurants, baths, office buildings, and assembly buildings. In the period between 1927 and 1932 Norwegian architects showed—in both their writing and their design—how modernist ideas from Holland, Germany and France could be adapted to a Norwegian landscape and climate, and how international ideas could be mixed with traditional Norwegian materials and use of color. The functionalist approach represented a logical continuation for architects who had practiced the progressive Nordic neoclassicism. This generation also carried their education and early years within the national romantic movement with them for the duration of their careers.
> lars backer: restaurants skansen and ekeberg
> 
> Ready to welcome guests in 1927, Restaurant Skansen was an early example of a functionalist building designed by Lars Backer. The building was clearly a crossbreed between the early modern movement coupled with neoclassicism. It was regarded as both highly modern and provocative in its time. Sadly, it was torn down in 1970. In the same year Skansen was built Backer designed two competing projects for another restaurant, situated on the hillside of Ekebergåsen, overlooking the center of Oslo. One of the projects had “The New Era” as its motto. This was a modernist scheme, but Backer was playing safe, and his other entry was more traditional and probably less provocative. However, “The New Era” won, and the Ekeberg Restaurant opened in 1929. The main part of the building has a strong horizontal orientation, underlined by meticulous detailing. The decorations on the façade resemble art deco and are the result of impressive form work. The architect wanted the restaurant to blend into the scenery, and he therefore had it painted in a brownish red color to match the stems of the surrounding pine trees. For many years the restaurant was left to decay, but it has recently been restored and is now open to the public all year. Regrettably, the restoration was not as respectful as one might wish from a historical point of view.
> blakstad and munthe-kaas
> 
> Situated across the Royal Garden, the House of the Artists (1928-30) is one of the major works of the office Blakstad and Munthe-Kaas and a perfect balance between neoclassicism and modernism. The building is still a gallery for contemporary art with exhibition areas on two floors and a restaurant with a large terrace on the first floor. In the symmetrical interior plan the floors are covered with marble and the pillars with travertine. Not expressing any connection to the structural system, the concrete skeleton of the building is faced with red bricks laid out in decorative patterns.
> 
> In the beginning of the 1930s Gudolf Blakstad (1893-1985) and Herman Munthe-Kaas (1890-1977) showed variety in their stylistic expression, from designing purist white concrete villas to planning more complex houses integrated into the landscape, with the mixed use of concrete and wood. The house for Dr. Tidemand Johannessen in Oslo (1932) demonstrates a rare adaptation to the site, with floors on different levels, terraces, and a free plan with large asymmetrical windows that create an intimate relationship between the interior and nature.
> 
> The Odd Fellow House, which was commissioned from Blakstad and Munthe-Kaas as a result of a competition in 1931, was a complex task. The building shows the new modern architectural principles with a load-bearing skeleton, free plans and ribbon windows. The building contains the Saga Movie Theater which has a lavish entrance hall with a very elegant curling stair. The building still stands and the cinema is still running, but it is not very well preserved. On the other side of the street and by the same architects a later cinema, Klingenberg Movie Theater (1938), is on the Norwegian heritage list, rather authentic, and still running. The interior of the main cinema auditorium with its curved walls and wavy acoustic ceiling shows the softer organic functionalism that emerged in the 1930s.
> arne korsmo: villas damman and stenersen
> 
> To adapt the ideas of modernism to a Norwegian landscape was one of the aims of the visionary Arne Korsmo (1900-1968). In the early years of his career his use of color was bold in both the interiors and exteriors of houses. His own living room, decorated in the 1930s, displays a personal experimental style, inspired by contemporaries like Pierre Chareau and Willem Dudok. Villa Damman, which Korsmo did together with Sverre Aasland (1899-1989) in 1932, is a more mature work. Here the composition of volumes shows a carefully considered interaction between the functions of picture gallery and office. Korsmo and Aasland handle the interplay between the various levels and the daylight in a masterly manner.
> 
> Designed for the stockbroker and art collector Rolf Stenersen, Korsmo’s white cubic Villa Stenersen (1937-38) is another original adaptation. The villa, which is open to the public, displays deliberate references both to Le Corbusier’s purist Villa Savoye and to Pierre Chareu’s Maison de Verre. The sloped site gave inspiration to a well-lit first floor with huge windows that almost constitute a glass wall. This floor houses the entrance and a front room with yellow walls with green details and a circular fireplace. The house’s piano nobile was planned with a characteristic glass brick wall, and the living room behind the wall was designed to show Stenersen’s impressive art collection. The building was built with windows in the brick wall, insisted upon by Mrs. Stenersen. Korsmo was not entirely happy with this, and in the photograph, which was manipulated by Korsmo himself, we see the version he chose to present.
> hvalstrand and ingierstrand baths
> 
> In 1934 two restaurants situated one on each side of the Oslo fiord opened. Today the restaurant at Hvalstrand bath, designed by Andre Peters, has been beautifully restored. The other, Ingierstrand bath, is at the present a dismal sight; there are, however, plans for its restoration. This restaurant, designed by Eyvind Moestue (1893-1977) and Ole Lind Schistad (1891-1979), was a striking structure, famous for its outdoor circular dancing floor with its mushroom-like profile. The restaurant, together with the diving tower, the little ice cream kiosk, and the wardrobe facilities, makes an impressive high point in Norwegian early modernism. Ingierstrand bath represents an integrated whole, a large area planned for sunbathing and swimming – very à la mode activities in the health-obsessed 1930s
> 
> In 1940, when the Second World War broke out and Norway became occupied, almost all building activity ceased. This was the ultimate end of the early modern period, but even some years earlier there were new tendencies on the scene, following the shift in orientation of among others Le Corbusier and Alvar Aalto. Knut Knutsen (1903-1969), who had been a strong believer in modernism, shifted his attention towards a more organic form inspired by nature in the late 1930s, and became one of the most important voices of the postwar architectural discourse. Architects like Blakstad and Munthe-Kaas left the modern movement, and Norwegian postwar modernism was dominated by a new generation, including among others Sverre Fehn (1921-2009) and Geir Grung (1926-1989).


http://www.eahn.org/site/en/virtualtour309earlymodernisminoslo.php


... Sadly some the great funkis buildings are today in a sorry state, but a few have been renovated during recent years. Here are some examples of funkis here in Oslo:

Storgata 10 and 12 drawn by Ola Sverre in 1931. Also known the Dessverre- (means sorry in enlish) blocks - a play on the architects name.








http://www.electricartwork.no/6.0.html


The Doblougblock from 1933:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Dobloug_1933.jpg


Brugata 15 from 1933:








http://www.electricartwork.no/5.6.html








http://www.jensevensen.no/index.php?cat=3&eid=137


The Hornblock from 1929/1931 drawn by Lars Backer:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Ovre_Slottsgate_21.jpg


The Ekeberg restaurant from 1929. Also done by Lars Backer:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Ekebergrestauranten_200804.jpg

PS: I'm sorry about the different size of the pictures. It's hard to find suitable photos om them all.


----------



## dexter26

The oldest "hippie + head/smoking gear shop" in Oslo, Scorpius. In Grünerløkka district.
(Photo copyright Rolf Thoresen)


----------



## dexter26

Winter view with birds
(Photo copyright Rolf Thoresen)










Oslo contrasts
(Photo copyright Ingunn Erikson)










Maybe we could call this photo "Mood with wires" ?
(Photo copyright Rolf Thoresen)










Oslo is (believe it or not) a city of statues - quite a few might be slightly boring if not interested in history and dead old men, but others are either very good - or very cute like this one 
(Photo copyright Sølvi Pettersen)










"Treasure trove" in the old Akershus fortress
(Photo copyright Carmen Torres)










Cruiseship-Oslo
(Photo copyright Rolf Thoresen)










One more from the forest areas bordering Oslo
(Photo copyright Torkel Opsahl Viereid)









PS: not the best resolution on these photos but you can blame Facebook and their compression system for that... All photos from this group on FB.


----------



## user17

Nice. :cheers:

However is it going to be realistic skyline added to Oslo or ever happens?

Also is it considered suitable siting in the middle of the city?

Blocking the view still is it not?



Galro said:


>


----------



## Galro

If you are thinking about the two buildings you quoted, I can tell you that the first one is currently under construction. Like you may tell from the render, it's placed in a row with about ten (?) highrises of different heigth and designs. The last building you quoted is pending for approval. Me guess is that it will be approved some way or another given that the strongest nimbys in the city consider the area it's going to be build in as ruined.


----------



## christos-greece

Great and very nice photos from Oslo


----------



## Galro

frashp2 said:


> Historical part of Oslo is nice.
> 
> 
> Stortinget is nice.
> 
> Akeshus also preserved it well . . .
> 
> 
> Those skyscrapers are NOT REALISTIC (what is happening to it?) to my eyes though it is nice. :cheers:


Perhaps this could explain better what you are looking at:
















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=708658

The rest is currently under construction ans is very realistic.


----------



## dexter26

Probably among the best 80s buildings architecture-wise, in Oslo.
Received a architecture prize for 85-86. For the top part of the building.
Rådhusgata 23b extension, architect Platou Arkitekter A/S. Sundts premie 1985–1986
(Source: Wikimedia commons, Vidariv)


----------



## Galro

I don't like altering of classical buildings like that. Either reclad it completly or build something above the roof line. Don't remove the roof and alter the facade which give the impression that it looked like that from the beginning. Otherwise it's a nice enough design that I think would have deserved to be used as own buildning, not only a extension.

My favourite postmodernism building in Oslo it's probably Glassmagasinets expansion in Møllergata:








http://www.byen.org/murbyen.html

Sorry about the bad quality of the photo though. It appears that I'm only one who likes it from the lack of hits in Google.


----------



## dexter26

^^ Most buildings built in the 80s in Oslo, in my opinion, more or less sucked. That one was one of few exceptions as I see it. I see your point but in this case I disagree and think the extension, by removing the roof, was OK. The Glasmagasinet one isn't too bad either, but can't say I'd call it a favorite personally.

Plaza and the Post building again, in December. The light on top of the Post building is from a Christmas "tree" that is put up there each December.
(Photo copyright sʇɹnʞ)


----------



## Galro

Personally I think very few of the buildings built in the city from the end wwII to very recently have been anything worthwhile. Of course there are some few exceptions. I think Oslo Plaza as seen in your picture is one of them. Most of the good buildings in Oslo are either new, made in funkis style or from the 19th century/early 20th century imho.


The house of the artists. Just to keep the picture-theme.








http://gfx.dagbladet.no/labrador/134/134795/13479544/jpg/active/960x.jpg


And vote on a classic Oslo building here if you got the time: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1311105


----------



## Santiaguero13

*Oslo Oct.2008*


----------



## Santiaguero13

*Thanks Galro!! I assure you that I would like to retourn there,beautiful City!!*



Galro said:


> First of I have thanks for the pleasant comments.
> 
> To *Santiaguero13*: If you liked your stay and what you saw in 2008, I would recomand another trip in the not to distant furture as we are currently building a lot of cool buildings you probably didn't get a chance to see in 2008. Like for instance the Astrup Fearnley Museum of Modern Art drawn by Renzo Piano.


----------



## Guaporense

OSLO! RULEZXZZZ!


----------



## Galro

Nice pictures *Santiaguero13*. Thanks to other nice comments too. 


I think the new Tjuvholmen devolpments may have been covered before in this tread. It consist of three islands, and the first island is allready completed and are open to the public. I took a trip down there and took some pictures. Here is my post with pictures from the General Urban Devolpments forum:



Galro said:


> How it currecntly looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> All pictures taken by myself. _


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=873494


----------



## dexter26

Norwegian trade fair building in Lillestrøm right outside Oslo

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cash-it/5424821314/


A Oslo by night shot








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shoa/2973015245/


Light fountain at St. Olavs plass








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wikirun/3363127881/


A part of the Royal palace park








http://www.flickr.com/photos/loose_grip_99/2561641963/


----------



## Cauê

Amazing architeture. Loved...

The last pictures are fantastic.
Thank You.


----------



## Galro

Some updated pictures of the new developments currently happening at the waterfront. Pictures courtesy of Ingenioren: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=73663353#post73663353



Ingenioren said:


> From Ekeberg and middelalderparken:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly: Central station:


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice new photos from around Oslo


----------



## freemail

Someone has said it should never in Norway to make the skyline otherwise it's all fake. 

Should NOT touch only there . . .


----------



## freemail

Why Norway is so popular - everyone's up for Norway Norway Norway and Norway . . . 

I'm sure however there must be many attractive places. :cheers:


----------



## Galro

*Oslo in B&W*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5187103687/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/frisno/2670745088/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/marjelchen/2337669419/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/willhindson/3555024006/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/velocity_girl/342092723/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/velocity_girl/348070377/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## dexter26

Original small scale architecture, Damstredet


UrbanLife said:


>


----------



## dexter26

Two more for the day



Galro said:


> Former largest concrete building in Europe and largest building in Nordic glowing in front, with the rest of the city behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/elisabislet/3167499940/sizes/l/in/photostream/





Ingenioren said:


> Oslo seen from Holmenkollen:


----------



## Galro

*Random Pictures*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/loose_grip_99/2439529564/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/geirrosset/4029645561/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/babillie/3047884567/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/flashbristow/5469232525/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/bryant732000/328127923/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3473221548/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3583338828/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/


----------



## dexter26

Three photos from the FB group for Oslo photos.

(Photo copyright Kjersti Malmo)










(Photo copyright Rolf Thoresen)










From Karl Johan (main street) during the World Cup Skiing championship
(Photo copyright Espen Rikter-Svendsen)


----------



## Galro

For those among us with big screens:








http://traveljapanblog.com/wordpress/2008/07/oslo-norway/


----------



## dexter26

Oslo by night. 
Photo features city hall, royal palace, opera, Post building, Oslo plaza hotel, Holmenkollen hill in background with the masts at Tryvann, the new Opera quarter and the classic Havnelager building.








Source: http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Norway/South/Oslo/Nieznane/photo1216153.htm
photo by "pabak"

Ostensjo lake (Østensjøvannet), eastern outer part of Oslo.








Source: http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Norway/South/Oslo/BOGERUD/photo1079410.htm
photo by "tonygr2000"


----------



## Galro

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ergates/2269232333/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Galro

*The National Theatre.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/damiel/9487737/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/damiel/4147671555/sizes/l/in/photostream/'










http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomco/3218099861/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Ibsen:*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wombat/5120131071/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Galro

The new developments going on in Oslo at the moment. Picture taken by Northdiesel. 


northdiesel said:


>


Kampen in Oslo east. One of four-five wooden districts in the city. 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3277243360/sizes/l/in/gallery-visitoslo-72157622781295332/

Vigeland Sculpture Park on the western side of town. 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/damiel/3722378127/sizes/l/in/photostream/

The Government Quarter and the park surrounding their brutalist highrise. 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/damiel/34930974/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## dexter26

^^ Three last posts from you (as well as any posts of yours in this thread) are ace, Galro! 

Hope you keep up the good work and I don't mind if you keep up posting like this at all! kay:


----------



## Galro

dexter26 said:


> ^^ Three last posts from you (as well as any posts of yours in this thread) are ace, Galro!
> 
> Hope you keep up the good work and I don't mind if you keep up posting like this at all! kay:


Thanks. I will try to be more active in posting here. 
 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/damiel/2124873553/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## dexter26

Pictures from Akershus fortress, on a rather rainy day

Source: All pics by Poul Degenkolv at PBase.

edit: PBase unfortunately did not approve of hotlinking to "their" pictures. You will have to visit Poul Degenkolvs page on PBase to see the pics.


----------



## Galro

One of the well kept facades between Stortorvet and Karl Johans Gate:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ergates/2254288191/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Rosenkrantz Gate. New meats old.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolascroce/4579499616/sizes/o/in/photostream/

Karl Johans Gate.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/danieljhatton/4237546286/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Small wooden houses next to slightly less small wooden houses at Vålerenga. 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/heidivossnilsen/3401467345/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Tjuvholmen.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3143532479/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Barcode in Bjørvika.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lamapoy/5015404431/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

The building row beneath Ekeberg with the hill above them. The road you can see in upper left corner is where Edvard Munch got the inspiration to his Scream from.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/danieljhatton/4236756531/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## aljuarez

Great finds, Galro!!!


----------



## Kanishka

From the Parliament building


----------



## Kanishka




----------



## Kanishka




----------



## Kanishka




----------



## Kanishka




----------



## Kanishka




----------



## Kanishka




----------



## Kanishka




----------



## Kanishka




----------



## Kanishka




----------



## Kanishka




----------



## Kanishka




----------



## Kanishka




----------



## Kanishka




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Oslo


----------



## Galro

Thanks for the pictures Kanishka. Did you enjoy your stay? Where did you go and what did you see? 


aljuarez said:


> THANKS, GALRO, FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!!! :cheers:


You're Welcome.


----------



## Galro

*The Telegraphy building, Oslo*

A picture of the Telegraphy building in Kvadraturen here in Oslo. it was drawn by Arnstein Arneberg and Magnus Poulsson who later worked our city hall together. Arneberg was also the man behind the design of the FNs security councils room in the FN building in NY.

The yellow and pink building in the background is a early modernism building from the '30s. We have a few of those.








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Telegrafbygningen_Oslo.jpg

Here you can see the street scape where the Telegraphy building stands. The building is the second to right. 








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Prinsens_gate_Oslo.jpg

The entrance of the building: 








http://osloarkitektur.origo.no/-/image_pile/show/69611_bilder

The building seen from the side:








http://osloarkitektur.origo.no/-/image_pile/show/69611_bilder


----------



## Galro

*Old Aker Church, Oslo.*

Old Aker Church is the oldest building still standing building inside Oslo. It dates from around year 1100. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jan-tore/4221446035/sizes/o/in/set-72157617398202052/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jan-tore/4221444915/sizes/o/in/set-72157617398202052/

You will find a old workers district consisting of many wood shacks right beneath the church. 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vero3/3281990812/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2255360021/sizes/l/in/photostream/

... And this is how Evard Munch painted them altogether in 1881, before he went all expressionist.








http://artblogg1.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kanishka

Galro said:


> Thanks for the pictures Kanishka. Did you enjoy your stay? Where did you go and what did you see?
> 
> I loved my stay! Oh another place i stayed in norway was tromso. i have those pictures too if you have a thread somewhere!


----------



## Galro

*Rodeløkka, Oslo.*

Rodeløkka is one of many old workers districts in central Oslo. It mainly consist of wooden houses from before 1878 placed in small and charming streets, although there have been built a few modern midrises and city blocks from the the times where we had serious plans about demolishing the whole area. This happily did not happen. 

Rodeløkka by bokaj snah, on Flickr


Colours in Rodeløkka by ccarv, on Flickr


Rodeløkka by kong niffe, on Flickr


Rodeløkka by kong niffe, on Flickr


Summer St. by stigkk, on Flickr


IMG_0104 by jechstra, on Flickr


Rodeløkka 2009 by Schakenda, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Kanishka said:


> I loved my stay!


Pleased to hear that you enjoyed a stay in "my" city. 


Kanishka said:


> Oh another place i stayed in norway was tromso. i have those pictures too if you have a thread somewhere!


I don't think there are any tread about Tromsø. In fact I can't remember seeing any users from Tromsø at this forum which probably explain why there aren't any treads devoted to the city either. If you want to post your pictures, then you could either post it here (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1351299) or make your own tread about it.


----------



## Galro

*Some pieces of modern architecture, Oslo.*

The new _Barcode_ developments with thousand year olds ruins in front:

Oslo under construcion; view from the medieval park by Gisle's fotostream, on Flickr


_Tjuvholmen:_

DSC_3896 by citywalker, on Flickr


Structures 043 by eskedal, on Flickr


_Aker Brygge_. A '80s dream come true:

Aker Brygge-13732 by Pentaxian Camera Candy, on Flickr


_Fokus Bank:_

Fokus Bank by Ayrcan, on Flickr


Oslo - Facade by croce.nicolas, on Flickr


_Akerselva Atrium:_








http://www.archdaily.com/61528/akerselva-atrium-nbbj/akerselva-atrium-010/


_The Schous Quarter. _

Schous - Oslo (1) by sʇɹnʞ, on Flickr


_The jewelry box:_








http://www.bygg.no/2010/09/62012&x=6d8c0604c8ff945a2e8f121bd667ddcb


----------



## dexter26

From Nordic & Baltic forums, thanks to marshol:



marshol said:


> Here are some from Oslo today:


Some more "construction-y" pics. All these photos are recent.



marshol said:


> 23.04.11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus: Summer activity in April. I love it!


More construction in the fjord city areas.



marshol said:


> 23.04.11


----------



## dexter26

(Photo copyright petter andersen)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/petterandersen/5293965557/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/golf/5214107404/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/eilifursinreed/4975344866/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Second highest highriser in Oslo and Norway at 111m/364,2 feet. (yes we are mostly NIMBY  )








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mandus/486448369/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Galro

*A Few Streetscapes*

Just a colorful Frogner picture:

Frogner by Ayrcan, on Flickr


Streetscape, Kvadraturen:

Streetscape by Ayrcan, on Flickr


The castle grounds:

Akershus Fortress by Steve_kj, on Flickr


Damstredet:

oslo by pearled, on Flickr


Karl Johan:

KARL JOHANS GATE by peptort, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Skyline/panorama picture:

Fog II by ergates, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

*Building a New City.*


Barcode by fhekland, on Flickr


Barcode by amorgonez, on Flickr


... by Zen Roxy, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Oscarshall Bygdøy:

Oscarshall Wallpaper by mortenprom, on Flickr

Dyna lighthouse lying lonesome i fjord. Now serving as a restaurant. Their homepage: http://www.dynafyr.no/no/

Light house in the mist by mortenprom, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Some pictures taken by the user Kjetilab.


----------



## aljuarez

wow. the latest photos are magnificent! :cheers:


----------



## Galro

^^Glad you liked them. :cheer:


----------



## Galro

A few pictures of a square that was renovated in 2009. This square was recently featured at Archdaily and all the pictures are from there. Link: http://www.archdaily.com/131713/schandorff-square-østengen-bergo-as/


----------



## Galro

*Sagene, Oslo.*


Frozen waterfall by Graahs Spinderi, Oslo by Norsk Teknisk Museum | Science Museum Oslo, on Flickr


Sagene by frode skjold, on Flickr


Sagene by Martin Stabenfeldt, on Flickr


Utsikt i Sagveien by e_ht12, on Flickr


An old street at Sagene, Oslo by Vimsejenta, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

And the new bridge crossing Oslo S: 

· by *bie, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1

I must say Norway is spending its wealth very well, not to mention helping some other new EU countries. The modern stuff is of such high quality and the old so well maintained, good job!


----------



## Galro

^^ Thanks. Only shame we so many greedy nimbys who couldn't care less about the city but only wants to protect their view though, or otherwise we probably could have gotten a good skyline filled with norwegian/nordic architecture.


----------



## Urbanista1

I feel your pain, it's the same everywhere - people who have their own narrow interests in mind only and don't see how much better we could all be if we saw how wonderful the big picture could be.


----------



## Galro

*17 May.*

May 17 is the Norwegian Constitution Day and our National Day. The date gets celebrated each year with children parades running through every town and city in the country. The biggest of these parades is of course in Oslo where 100+ schools marching through the streets. More info at Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norwegian_Constitution_Day 

Here are some pictures from todays event: 

17 mai parade by palbo, on Flickr


17 mai parade by palbo, on Flickr


17 mai parade by palbo, on Flickr


Untitled by palbo, on Flickr


17 mai parade by palbo, on Flickr


Grand hotel in Oslo by palbo, on Flickr


17 mai parade by palbo, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

I was born in Poland but grew up in Canada, but I have to say I've always been interested in these "Nordic/Scandinavian" countries. The modern architecture is quite stunning. Fantastic atmosphere.


----------



## Galro

rychlik said:


> I was born in Poland but grew up in Canada, but I have to say I've always been interested in these "Nordic/Scandinavian" countries. The modern architecture is quite stunning. Fantastic atmosphere.


Thanks for your nice comment. Been here? 

Here are two pictures of a new-ish infill at Grunerløkka. The infill have gained some critics on this board due to it's plain facade. I personally like it and think it's offer a nice contrast to the surrounding buildings, while still maintaining a high class feeling. I guess it's very much a acquired taste. 

The picture source: http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=15445










Backyard:


----------



## inno4321

City's made by not only building but also people. Utmost evolution country.


----------



## dexter26

I liked this photo by user Ingenioren of Tjuvholmen (Thief's Islet) and Aker Brygge with our two tallest buildings visible in the distance.



Ingenioren said:


>


----------



## Galro

A picture taken by myself of lower Karl Johans Gate.









And a picture of the old custom house in Schweigaardsgate. My own picture.


----------



## Galro

A few pictures of the east side of the city. Taken by user IceCheese.


----------



## Galro

Four pictures by the user Kjetilab:


----------



## manba

A lot of new developments and projects in Oslo. These fascinating modern loft apartments and those neighborhoods. I begin to love that city.


----------



## Insider92

Outstanding architecture


----------



## Galro

Thanks for the comment. 

*manba:* Yes, quite I lot happening in the city at the moment if I can say so myself. If you want to keep track of all (well, at least most) of developments then you can take a look inside the Oslo subforum - we try to update most developments as often as possible.

LINK


----------



## Galro

*Some More Modern Architecture*

Three pictures of a new office building being built in Pilestredet (a street in central Oslo). 



























And a picture of a infill close by. 









The backside of a highrise ... 









And a lowrise howering above two old factory buildings.









Sorry about the quality of the pictures. They where all taken by me today in the rain (hence the bad quality).


----------



## Galro

Two more of my own pictures:


----------



## Galro

Some pictures from around Vaterland (a district in Oslo) taken by Starkwell.


starkwell said:


> Ok, well, i happened to have the camera with me on Chr. Kroghs gate and took the shot i had in mind - from a little further back than you guys---
> 
> Amazing how many different angles and views you can get in such a forgotten street.


----------



## Galro

A new infill recently completed here in central Oslo. More and larger pictures: http://www.infill.no/upload_images/CA4F6E10A0C6487CA6EAC9955D938FAC.jpg


----------



## dexter26

Random

*Nobel Peace Center*
mister-tim - http://www.flickr.com/photos/mister-tim/5846798146/










kristian kaupang "in the backyard"
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kristiankaupang/5846016302/










A.Currell "Kids Heading Toward Sensation The Ocean Of White Rave Oslo Norway 16 04 2011"
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5843885196/










A.Currell - Oslo Central Station (the old station building, rebuilt for shopping)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5843863816/










Andreea Druga - The oldest buildings of the University of Oslo, next to main street Karl Johan (now mainly just used for parts of law/justice study)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreeadruga_arh/5843844654/


----------



## Galro

A few random old buildings around the city. Pictures taken from here: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Anne-Sophie_Ofrim/gallery


----------



## Galro

A picture from the Opera simply because it is such a cool view:

busy Oslo by Peter Guthrie, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

One picture from Vulkan looking to Telthusbakken/Akersbakken.

The building rising in front is part of the Vulkan developments. The church you can barely see in the middle is Old Aker Church dating from sometime before 1080. All the wooden houses you can see beneath it is part of a stretch of road known as Telhusbakken. The big and yellow building to the right is Ila School.











One picture from Telhusbakken/Akersbakken as seen above, looking towards Bjørvika where the opera is located:









Both taken from here: http://bygg3.blogspot.com/2010/09/egeberglkka-parsellhage.html


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos from Oslo :cheers:


----------



## Haddington

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice photos from Oslo :cheers:


^^Seconded ! I am a definite Norwayphile (is that a word) and I travelled from Scotland to spend a fabulous Hogmanay (new year) in Oslo 2 years ago. We stayed at the old Radisson - not the one at the station - and the view at midnight was breathtaking. 

As also reacquainting myself with Oslo through the books of Jo Nesbo!


----------



## Galro

Thanks!

*Haddington:* Was it hard to find your way in the city? I have never been tourists here myself for obvious reasons, but I can imaging that it must be hell to find anything if you are not familiar with the city as part of Oslo is truly random. Case in point are two pictures above: Despite all the wooden houses in the middle, all the trees and what I believe is a allotment garden, it is still actually very central in Oslo. Just behind where the first picture is Grunerløkka a popular place with many small shops and coffee bars.

But I will now focus on the street known as Telhusbakken. This is the street in the middle of the first picture in post 256. The street is dominated by wooden houses from the 18th century/early 19th century.

Pictures from Wikipedia. Link: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Telthusbakken?uselang=no



























Old Aker Church can be seen over the houses in the street. The church dates from sometime before 1080 (first mentioning of the church in written sources).








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hildesphotos/442438915/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Looking towards the silo at Vulkan and Grunerløkka.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/schoenlank_perry/2984300571/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Telthusbakken.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2255360021/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Haddington

Well Galro - to be honest sadly we weren't there long enough to get lost. We knew our hotel was near the Main Square and we knew the route to the park, and Aker Brygge and that was about it unfortunately. I look forward to exploring a bit more off the beaten path in our next visit.


----------



## dexter26

Fresh updates on the building of the Barcode project, from December 7th. By marshol on SSC.



marshol said:


> December 7th, 2011:


----------



## dexter26

This is in fact the city symbol of Oslo

Tapa de alcantarillado de Oslo by \/entolin, on Flickr


Bridge over the Aker river nearby Grønland district








Oslo - Akerselva by janokiese


"She Lies" sculpture in the water outside Oslo opera house, by Monica Vonvicini








She Lies by Pix Picks
More info: In Oslo Fjord just offshore from the Oslo Opera House lies the sculpture 'She Lies', which is by Monica Vonvicini and is made of stainless steel and glass panels. The sculpture, which was unveiled in May 2010 and to me resembles an iceberg, is permanently installed on a concrete platform in the fjord and floats on the water. 'She Lies' moves n response to the tides and wind to create a constantly changing face to those onshore.


Detail from the hull of the Oseberg viking ship, placed in museum at Bygdøy, Oslo








Detail from the hull of the Oseberg Viking Ship by Pix Picks


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## dexter26

^^ Thanks!

Just one more photo for today, posted first by Galro in the Nordic & Baltic subforum. This is an aerial over western parts of Oslo (closest to the camera) while in the back you got northeastern and eastern parts of the city. A bit unusual and original angle. Note that you do not see much of the city center in this aerial.



Galro said:


> Oslo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source (And bigger size if you want that):
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41152393


----------



## dexter26

Another aerial viewing the city from the sea outside the inner city. Posted by marshol in the Aerials of N&B cities thread.



marshol said:


> Oslo. Vippetangen docks in the middle, Pipervika to the left and Bjørvika to the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Dagbladet/Stena Line


----------



## dexter26

A few images from a recently rehabilitated small square in the westside of the city, Thomas Heftyes plass (square/place). Posted by Galro in the Public Transportation & Infrastructure thread in the Oslo forum (Nordic & Baltic subforum).



Galro said:


> Thomas Heftyes plass is done.


----------



## dexter26

Akershus fortress and nice old wooden boats. A bit old (2007) photo, but still nice.








Oslo Harbor and Akershus by -sim-


Another nice harbor photo, you could more or less say it's taken in the opposite direction from the previous photo. Aker brygge to the left.








Beautiful Oslo by Wendy Nowak


From Skøyen, Oslo, an area slightly outside city center that is mainly a combined office and apartments area, but also with quite a few stores and a (for Oslo) quite rapid development to become an alternative office CBD slightly outside downtown.








Lower Hengsha by think4d


... As you can see in this photo from the same photographer, of construction in Skøyen.








Hengsha Construction by think4d


----------



## dexter26

Memorial of the victims of the Scandinavian Star ferry disaster in 1990. 158 died in this awful boat fire disaster.








Scandinavian Star Memorial by GreenViking
During the night of 7 April 1990, at about 02:00 local time, two fires broke out on deck 3 in the passenger section of the ship. The subsequent investigation into the disaster discovered that the second fire was deliberately set (the first fire started about 15 minutes earlier and may have been deliberate as well). The disaster caused the death of 158 people. It is one of the world's worst ferry disasters.


A well known pedestrian wood and iron chain bridge across Aker river, Åmodt bru.








L1004356 by emiguevara


Eastern Oslo at the very end of eastern inner city, by night (Etterstad/Helsfyr district)








Oslo by night by EOS1982


A picture of a picture that's no longer a picture








Trace_04 by espen aa.


From the Aker river during a special festival at fall equinox "Along the river with torch lights"








Akerselva by EbbaTellander


Some girls going crazy at night - nightlife








L1001902 by emiguevara


Oslo rappers Danny (front) & Pumba (back) at the club Jaeger during Øyafestivalen in August 2011 - nightlife








Pumba & Dannyboy - Klubbdagen - Øya 11 by Øyafestivalen (photo: www.ihnebilder.no )

Winter scene. From right next to the Frognerseter 
(seter = a mountain or high-lying outpost, traditionally used for livestock herding in summer)(Not bad for a Iphone photo)








Frognerseteren by EOS1982


----------



## dexter26

Norwegian elektronika duo Röyksopp, originally from Tromsø/Bergen, has designed a small line of clothes in cooperation with Oslo store Freudian Kicks. These masks were also designed for Röyksopp by Freudian Kicks working with artist Erik Tidemann. Love the masks!!








Photo copyright (c) Freudian Kicks. Published in newspaper (source) Dagbladet celeb news site


----------



## Linguine

Very nice pics from Oslo.....:cheers2:


----------



## dexter26

- edit


----------



## dexter26

I decided to have a small "interlude" before continuing with another post on nightlife. Basically a change of plans.


This is how the main government building with prime minister's office looked like after the bomb on the fateful day of July 22 2011.








Photo copyright Grete Waltoft for Kripos, Magasinet Norsk Politi. Source: VG news article


An original winter view of our Opera house








Photo copyright Leif-Harald Ruud. Source: Min vakre by Oslo - Facebook group for Oslo photos.


Winter market in the city center next to Karl Johans gate








Photo copyright Leif-Harald Ruud. Source: Min vakre by Oslo - Facebook group for Oslo photos.


A zoom 300mm photo from Torshov district, making the street look even steeper than it is in reality - from recently, this mid-December








Photo copyright Rolf Thoresen. Source: Min vakre by Oslo - Facebook group for Oslo photos.

Next (from me) will be another post with nightlife photos, as promised.


----------



## dexter26

Next photos in my nightlife postings! 

This time the event is:

*Fashionably Late "Black Stars" @ La Belle Sole, December 3. 2011*, Solli plass, Oslo

33934578

All pictures taken by and Copyright © Dmitry K. Valberg/Hipster.no - Source.

Hipster.no focuses most on style, street style and therefore the guests attending. I.e posing photos not so much "wild" party photos.

Visit the source of this series of photos to see more "hipsters" from Oslo nightlife 
----HIPSTER.NO






































































































Part 2 below...


----------



## dexter26

Continuing with part 2 of "*Fashionably Late "Black Stars" @ La Belle Sole*" nightlife photoseries. The Source is the same...


----------



## dexter26

Selection of Tjuvholmen/Thief's Islet (recent seaside development) Flickr photos:

Side towards south side of Aker Brygge








Oslo, Tjuvholmen by barmbek, on Flickr










Oslo, Tjuvholmen by barmbek, on Flickr










Tjuvholmen/Aker Brygge by FotosFraOslo, on Flickr










Tjuvholmen by Svein Kaptein, on Flickr










Tjuvholmen (Aker Brygge) by FotosFraOslo, on Flickr










Tjuvholmen by Hildegunn Moen, on Flickr










A living water sculpture at Tjuvholmen by Hildegunn Moen, on Flickr










Tjuvholmen by Anne-Sophie Ofrim, on Flickr










Autumn, Tjuvholmen/Aker Brygge by FotosFraOslo, on Flickr










tjuvholmen, oslo by Ikøn, on Flickr


The white buildings in background are part of the older seaside development, Aker Brygge








Tjuvholmen - Aker Brygge by FotosFraOslo, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

*Merry Christmas and a happy new year everybody!*









waiting for the King by johnpaddler, on Flickr










XMAS Shopping by TOMOYOSHI, on Flickr










Xmas cradle by glencharnoch, on Flickr










New Year fireworks in Oslo by ergates, on Flickr










New Year by Geir Halvorsen, on Flickr










Fireworks in Norway by leirdal, on Flickr










New Year fireworks in Oslo by ergates, on Flickr












When Oslo Explodes by uspn, on Flickr


----------



## Erolisk

Great updates & nightlife ..!


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## dexter26

Thanks for comments! :cheers2:

Some reposting of pics that has been posted other places on SSC the last couple of weeks.

First with a focus on the Tjuvholmen development, located in the western inner city seaside areas.



marshol said:


> Tjuvholmen seen from Oslo Plaza:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Akershus fortress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of museum and tower:





starkwell said:


> i thought the museum looked great walking down the main promenade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and looking good close up:





starkwell said:


> and it's all coming together - close up the tower looked amazing in the sun, i think the height is ok from close range, if slightly short from a distant perspective:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and our own mini-manhattan style sunset...wow!


And we Oslo-SSC'ers never get tired of the Barcode development - still one of the most interesting projects and city (re)developments going on in Oslo.



Ingenioren said:


> Dronning eufemias gate view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Operaroof view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sørenga view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kongsveien view:





Galro said:


> They have recently started the demolishing of the freeway to the left.
> 
> _(Not my photo: http://www.flickr.com/photos/normadoherty/6335865534/sizes/l/in/photostream/)_


Then over to some more aerials



Galro said:


> Another Aerial of Oslo. It's taken from the homepage to one of many building projects here in the city, hence the labels that are meant to show everything that lies close to the project.
> 
> It shows all the open plots that have been left after the now vancat industries in the norther parts of the city. Some of those open plots have been "filled" with commies in the post war years like you can see. Most of Oslo east excluding Vålerenga, Kampen and the area above Carl Berner is also shown to the left. Oslo West is out of the picture to the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lillohagen.no/TextContent/Display/6





Galro said:


> Some Oslo aerials. Unsure if they have been posted before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/wilhelmja/4729863515/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:St._Hanshaugen_aerial.jpg#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Torshov_arial.jpg


And some random final pics:



UrbanLife said:


> OSL:
> Møllergata in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finn.no





marshol said:


> View from Kampen Park. My photo.





marshol said:


> Oslo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Indrelid Trygve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tjuvholmen seen from Akershus Fortress. My photo from 2 days ago.





UrbanLife said:


> OSL a few days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Finn.no. More pics and the full ad: http://www.finn.no/finn/realestate/homes/viewimagewide?finnkode=32465477





GlennHGSD said:


> here's a nice one of Oslo i found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/wheelhouseno/6600382463/


----------



## dexter26

A post dedicated to some of jaime.silva's many photos from Oslo on Flickr.









Oslo - Schweigaardsgate by jaime.silva, on Flickr










Oslo - Schweigaardsgate by jaime.silva, on Flickr










Oslo - Schweigaardsgate by jaime.silva, on Flickr










Oslo - Schweigaardsgate by jaime.silva, on Flickr










Oslo - Lybekkergata by jaime.silva, on Flickr










Oslo - Lybekkergata by jaime.silva, on Flickr










Oslo - Pilestredet by jaime.silva, on Flickr










Oslo - Olafiagangen by jaime.silva, on Flickr










Oslo - Olafiagangen by jaime.silva, on Flickr


Painting showing somewhere around the old Grønland district. As you can see, there was a time in Oslo when 
3 floor buildings could almost be said to be "scrapers." Towering above the mostly wooden buildings around them. 
Maybe that explains why Oslo Plaza at 117 meters is considered a scraper by many in Norway today 








Oslo - Grønland by jaime.silva, on Flickr










Oslo - Johan Svendsens Plass / Konserthus by jaime.silva, on Flickr










Oslo - Prinsens gate by jaime.silva, on Flickr










Oslo - Pilestredet by jaime.silva, on Flickr


This place is today covered up by a new infill building. Painter Edvard Munch used to live in the building, hence why 
a rendition of "The Scream" was painted on this wall.








Oslo - Pilestredet by jaime.silva, on Flickr










Oslo - Pilestredet by jaime.silva, on Flickr


Art on one of the state government buildings in a complex of buildings including the highrise housing the prime ministers office, which was 
bombed July 22. 2011. The art on this building and the highrise was created in collaboration with none other than Pablo Picasso.








Oslo - Regjeringskvartalet by jaime.silva, on Flickr










Oslo - Nationaltheater by jaime.silva, on Flickr










Oslo - Nationaltheater by jaime.silva, on Flickr










Oslo - Aker Brygge by jaime.silva, on Flickr










Oslo - Bygdøy Allé by jaime.silva, on Flickr


Frogner Church








Oslo - Frogner Kirke by jaime.silva, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

More nice ones of Oslo has been posted in N&B forums lately.

First we have this awesome aerial photo, by forumer kjetilab, that shows more or less all of central Oslo.


kjetilab said:


> Oslo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo by me)



Taken from northern part of inner city.


Galro said:


> Oslo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/35344648





Galro said:


> *Oslo, Norway. *
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by ivar_no, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Home by nemi1968, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sagene by Voss-Nilsen, on Flickr





IceCheese said:


> Romsås metro station:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by "Peter i dalen": http://www.groruddalen.no/dalens-perler-stilles-ut-for-kulturministeren.4896780-77747.html





Galro said:


> Three angles of Oslo.
> 
> 
> Sagene (2) by frode skjold, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Roald Amundsens gate by frode skjold, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Frogner, Oslo by Jan Erik Edvartsen, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

A few more shots from the city:

Nikon D3100 + 24-120mm f/4 VRII by emmkayfive, on Flickr


Nikon D3100 + 24-120mm f/4 VRII by emmkayfive, on Flickr


Nikon D3100 + 24-120mm f/4 VRII by emmkayfive, on Flickr


Oslo, Sofienbergparken by dagr, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Architecture 2 by Edin Andre Ødegaard, on Flickr


Oslo - Niels Juels gate by jaime.silva, on Flickr


Idioten, Oslo by Vidar Josdal, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Some pictures of the east side.  


Dawn from Our Apartment by heimdalsgata, on Flickr


Etterstadgata by Voss-Nilsen, on Flickr


5317 by Voss-Nilsen, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Parkveien, Oslo, Norge - 05/2009 by Purple Snail, on Flickr


Le Jour ni l'Heure 3737 : immeuble d'Henrik Ibsen, 1828-1906, 28, Ibsen Gate, Oslo, mercredi 4 août 2009, 15:05:05 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


On the way home by Geir Halvorsen, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/69748619


----------



## dexter26

Nice pano posted in N&B forums



OnTheNorthRoad said:


> Going to post a few different crops of this extremely detailed panorama:
> 
> 2012-05-02-220454 - Oslo Ekeberg by ~GunnarKopperud~, on Flickr
> 
> Bjørvika and medieval park. Annoying ventilation towers :rant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sørenga, fortress, Tjuvholmen.





OnTheNorthRoad said:


> Closer crop, Opera and Barcode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright for all images belongs to gunnarkopperud


Copyright for all images belongs to gunnarkopperud


----------



## dexter26

Here is my personal choice of a crop from the photo above, trying to show off the urban side of the city a littlebit ;P










Copyright belongs to gunnarkopperud


----------



## Registered_User

Galro said:


> Architecture 2 by Edin Andre Ødegaard, on Flickr


Nordre Åsen m))
About 50 meters from my home.


----------



## ArchiMos

What a lot of oil can do with a tiny nation that doesn´t know to produce anything


----------



## Galro

:weird: You do realize that we only discovered the oil in 1967, right? If aren't capable of producing anything, what did we rely on prior to the discovery? Hopes and dreams?


----------



## Galro

Some pictures taken by myself.


----------



## Linguine

awesome shots from Oslo....:cheers2:


----------



## dexter26

Let me add one last video about nightlife in Oslo.

Once again the club La Belle Sole gets the honor of being presented.

Concept : _Rock Star City Life_ 
Location : _La Belle Sole Oslo_ 
DJ: _Ruckus_
Date : 21.04.2012
Audience: 880 guests
Special Thanks to : 
Video Cameraman: Kristoffer Hedemark
Photos: Charles LLoyd Williams

41619728

Video copyright (c) 2012 Kristoffer Hedemark and Platinum Agency Entertainment Group.


----------



## Registered_User

ArchiMos said:


> What a lot of oil can do with a tiny nation that doesn´t know to produce anything


Well, its not quite like that.
1. A lot (most?) of the buildings in this thread dates back 70-100 years.
2. Norway first started pumping and making money from oil some 40-45 years ago (late 1960s).
3. Norway invented, produced and still produce most of the technology and gear needed to pump up they oil from ~2000 meters depth below sea level. We still don't produce anyhing?


----------



## dexter26

*Happy May 17th!! Congrats Norway!* kay:

May 17th is the day of the Norwegian constitution, and is celebrated as our "national formation day."

Below photo is from the celebrations last year, but it no doubt looked similar this year...









100_4190 by BrittJohns, on Flickr


The national costumes (with many regional varieties) are very much in use on this day. There are also male versions, however not surprisingly, most popular and most interest is generated for the female costumes 









May 17: National Day of Norway by Dmitry Valberg, on Flickr


The streets, especially Oslos main street, is often very nicely decorated









May 17 (Norway's Constitution Day) by FotosFraOslo, on Flickr


_Everyone is supposed to be friends on this day_! Of course that isn't always the case, but the unique thing about this celebration is how it focuses mainly on kids, family, fun and peace, and not stuff like military parades, the awesome military might of our awesome nation, and so on...









May 17 (Norway's Constitution Day) by FotosFraOslo, on Flickr


After the parade, many gather down at the city hall square and the Aker Brygge area









May 17 (Norway's Constitution Day) by FotosFraOslo, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

The outside of the club Blå next to the Aker river








Blå by kkhelga, on Flickr


Some streetart right nearby








Brenneriveien//01 by kkhelga, on Flickr


From Oslo Botanical Gardens on May 17th








17.mai 2012 by estenvik, on Flickr


From within Akershus fortress grounds








Port of summer by Andreasfe, on Flickr


The Dictator gets disrespected ... in yo' face! :lol:








In your face by frode skjold, on Flickr


Another good shot from 17th of May 2012, on Karl Johans gate/street.








17th of May 2012 at Karl Johan gate, Oslo by Lukas Larsed, on Flickr


Overview of Akershus Fortress from south, the seaside








Oslo by jurip, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

Nice classic (and quite green) Oslo streetscape in Gustav Jensens gate, Sagene, Oslo








Source: Wikipedia


----------



## aarhusforever

Oslo has so much to offer :banana: I love all these photos, they really makes Oslo look so amazing  Thank you, guys for sharing :cheers:


----------



## OnTheNorthRoad

Hehe. Well..that's nice, but the great thing about photography is that you can be very selective. I could only wish this thread was representative for the impression one gets from moving around in the city, but it's not that bad IRL either!


----------



## dexter26

Photos from this thread: [Europa] W moim obiektywie in the polish forums.

In summer, part of the cross country track is asphalted and excellent for some rounds of roller skiing! Yes, we pretty much love skis in Norway  
(There's even a Oslo suburb-town named Ski :lol




Ski lift, cross country tracks, and the city a bit below



The Holmenkollen chapel - was burned by a satanist (V. Vikernes) in 1992, reconstruction complete 1996






Magnificent view of the city, and there's an altar below



The stairs back down towards the ski museum center


Source: thread: [Europa] W moim obiektywie


----------



## Galro

Purple by Almas786, on Flickr

Panorama:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7862869670/sizes/k/


----------



## dexter26

The phototour around some nice Oslo sights, from a polish SSC user (lulek89) continues...

Photos from this thread: [Europa] W moim obiektywie in the polish forums.

View towards Oslo fjord



Hilly small road down to Holmenkollen metro station



Metro tracks up in Holmenkollen (PS. Once the line to Holmenkollen used to go under the definition "tram" not metro)



The Holmenkollen metro station



Apartments next to Holmenkollen metro station



The view is pretty amazing really 
(this view is towards Bogstad, which is right on the border between Oslo and western forested areas - not towards Oslo itself )


Source: thread: [Europa] W moim obiektywie


----------



## SmalltownUrbanist

A lot of great photos here!

While I think Oslo is a great city there are two thing's I'd like to change if I could..

1. More trees and greenery, and a bit more effort put into sidewalks and pedestrian areas. Would cost a bit of money but would also improve the city by a lot!

2. Slottsplassen needs a redesign.. While I appreciate the historical significance of what's there now it truly isn't a great approach to the palace..


----------



## dexter26

^^ Thanks for commenting! I won't say much about your suggestions except to say that there's no doubt room for improvement, as in many places and cities around the world.

The phototour around some nice Oslo sights, from a polish SSC user (lulek89) continues...

Photos from this thread: [Europa] W moim obiektywie in the polish forums.

The photographer takes the metro to the next and last station on this line, after Holmenkollen









Then the trip goes back towards more downtown areas



... As we arrive in another huge attraction in Oslo, the Vigeland park - a "must" for Oslo tourists






The Vigeland park main axis and walkway



Source: thread: [Europa] W moim obiektywie


----------



## dexter26

Photos from this thread: [Europa] W moim obiektywie in the polish forums.

Photo tour through the Vigeland Park continues..















The Monolith


Source: thread: [Europa] W moim obiektywie


----------



## Galro

Two night aerials:



















https://ssl.panoramio.com/user/1490671?comment_page=1&photo_page=53&show=all


----------



## dexter26

The phototour around some nice Oslo sights, from a polish SSC user (lulek89) continues...

Photos from this thread: [Europa] W moim obiektywie in the polish forums.
















These are a couple photos from a neighborhood close to the Vigeland park, the Majorstuen borough












Modernist building



Source: thread: [Europa] W moim obiektywie


----------



## dexter26

Photos from this thread: [Europa] W moim obiektywie in the polish forums.

Following photos are a look at the area directly outside the Vigeland park main entrance, and the tram station there. Except last photo which is from a place much closer to downtown, Solli plass














Part of Solli plass, a semi-square/place which is on the western edge of the city center


Source: thread: [Europa] W moim obiektywie


----------



## dexter26

Overview of Oslo by night

Oslo by night #2 by spookst, on Flickr


----------



## Boogie

What is this construction? Looks like ski jumping hill. Am I right?

https://static.panoramio.com.storage.googleapis.com/photos/1920x1280/46524030.jpg


----------



## Galro

Boogie said:


> What is this construction?
> 
> https://static.panoramio.com.storage.googleapis.com/photos/1920x1280/46524030.jpg


Ski jump. It's here: https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Holm...kollen&t=h&hq=Holmenkollen,+Oslo,+Norway&z=19


----------



## Linguine

thanks for the fabulous photos from Oslo..:cheers:


----------



## Galro

Tjuvholmen Oslo by Kvervil, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

The phototour around some nice Oslo sights, from a polish SSC user (lulek89) continues...

Photos from this thread: [Europa] W moim obiektywie in the polish forums.

The photographer is going to the downtown and to the shopping and restaurants at the seaside district Aker Brygge. This modernist 'beauty' (or behemoth ) is just a short walk away from Aker Brygge



And this is just across the street. Actually the architecture around this area, the Vika district, is relatively diverse and mixed between older and newer



Getting closer to Aker Brygge



Right outside of Aker Brygge, you get this view looking towards the Oslo city hall and Rådhusplassen, the city hall plaza



And here it is, the entrance to Aker Brygge itself



Looking back at the city hall again, this time from inside the Aker Brygge seaside boardwalk


Source: thread: [Europa] W moim obiektywie


----------



## Galro

Copyright (c) 2013 Miguel. O Strauss









Copyright (c) 2013 Miguel. O Strauss


----------



## dexter26

The phototour around some nice Oslo sights, from a polish SSC user (lulek89) continues...

Photos from this thread: [Europa] W moim obiektywie in the polish forums.

Aker Brygge is a popular meeting place for shopping, dining, and entertainment. 12 million visitors+ a year make Aker Brygge one of Norway's biggest destinations. Aker Brygge and parts of surrounding areas is also regarded as a sort of CBD in Oslo. A. Brygge has roughly around a 1000 inhabitants, and is generally regarded as a upscale area. Aker Brygge used to host Norway's first and only IMAX theatre, it sadly had to close several years ago. Today, it hosts the standup venue Latter, Norway's most well known venue for standup comedy, as well as a huge T.G.I. Friday's (to mention a couple things).

Pretty much all of Aker Brygge is pedestrian only.

The shopping areas of Aker Brygge has recently started on a relatively huge revamp and upgrade, which makes sense as it hasn't been able to compete effectively the last few years (regarding shopping only) against big outskirts malls around and outside the city, and indeed some of the other central shopping malls are also more popular. They are aiming to remedy this with the current upgrade plans. Anyway the place still is a very nice, albeit expensive(!), hangout spot in summertime when the weather is at its best. The recent Tjuvholmen city development/expansion, with the Astrup Fearnley museum of modern art, designed by Renzo Piano, has also increased the relevancy of Aker Brygge a lot.




















Source: thread: [Europa] W moim obiektywie


----------



## dexter26

A few pics from N&B forums



Galro said:


> Bianca Rambow by Oslofjord, on Flickr





Galro said:


> Marietje Andrea by Oslofjord, on Flickr





Galro said:


> Another from similar angle:
> 
> 
> Doris Schepers leaving Oslo by Oslofjord, on Flickr





OnTheNorthRoad said:


> Familiar angle, but nice capture of the tower:
> 
> Oslo by night by Dmitry Valberg, on Flickr





mjoks007 said:


> http://statigr.am/p/346036545985990817_248264883


----------



## dexter26

The phototour around some nice Oslo sights, from a polish SSC user (lulek89) continues...

Photos from this thread: [Europa] W moim obiektywie in the polish forums.

Aker Brygge (continued) is a popular meeting place for shopping, dining, and entertainment. Over 12 million visitors a year make Aker Brygge one of Norway's biggest destinations. Aker Brygge and parts of surrounding areas is also regarded as a sort of CBD in Oslo.






The Eternal Peace Flame inaugurated by Sri Chinmoy









The Astrup Fearnley Museum of Modern Art at Tjuvholmen






Source: thread: [Europa] W moim obiektywie


----------



## dexter26

Photos from this thread: [Europa] W moim obiektywie in the polish forums.

Aker Brygge > Tjuvholmen / Astrup Fearnley Museum of Modern Art continues...









There's a small park w/mini beach outside of the museum, towards the fjord, with a couple of examples of modern art














Source: thread: [Europa] W moim obiektywie


----------



## Dr.Luay

Waterworld? by Leo2048, on Flickr


Oslo - Turist i egen by. by Andreas Viseth, on Flickr


Oslo - Turist i egen by. by Andreas Viseth, on Flickr


Oslo - Turist i egen by. by Andreas Viseth, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

http://kiim.net/tag/akershus-festning/​


----------



## Galro

Panorama of the city- Scroll --->>>


Panorama Oslo at Holmenkollen by kashun369, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Betzy Kjelsbergs vei by Andreasfe, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

Vigelandsparken in Oslo (_DSC0166) by skandibok, on Flickr



"DS Børøysund"... by Vidar Ringstad,Skedsmo, on Flickr



Skuret - Oslo by JorunnHodne, on Flickr



by northernfjords http://bit.ly/16owozT by visitnorway.com, on Flickr



Tourist in my own city! #tjuvholmen and the new #astrupfearnley museum #oslo #norway #ilovenorway #visit_oslo by shedragon, on Flickr



Blaa, Oslo by ParanoidzAndroidz, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

Source: use-it.unginfo.oslo.no
(Picture taken around 2 years ago or so, although not that much has changed in this exact view since then)


----------



## dexter26

Unseen angle from inside Akershus fortress area

Vi besøker Akershus festning by jechstra, on Flickr


And this is also part of Akershus fortress

Vi gikk langs kaia by jechstra, on Flickr


From Museum of Modern Art (Samtidsmuseet) in Oslo

Samtidsmuseet by jechstra, on Flickr



Mural by Aryz in Oslo by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


National theatre and the slightly cool little roundabout

Oslo city by Goricha, on Flickr


The outer part of Aker Brygge, also known as Tjuvholmen

IMG_0580 by Goricha, on Flickr


... A pink boat at Tjuvholmen ...

Pink boat. by Goricha, on Flickr


... And a nice sunset by the Oslo fjord

solnedgang i Oslo by livcivic1948, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

Jernbanetorget/Railway square, the very downtown of Oslo, in spring 1972

Favorittbilde #8. Ukas bilde / Photo of the week 41/2011 by Riksarkivet (National Archives of Norway), on Flickr


Jernbanetorget/Railway square, the very downtown of Oslo, in 1977

JHM-1977-1076 - Norvège, Oslo, Tramway by jhm0284, on Flickr


Jernbanetorget/Railway square, the very downtown of Oslo, in 2001

Oslo by FLC, on Flickr


Jernbanetorget/Railway square, the very downtown of Oslo, in 2010

01 Oslo Railway Square by e_ht12, on Flickr


Jernbanetorget/Railway square, December 2012 *1*

OSLO, NORWAY by parkysphotos, on Flickr


Jernbanetorget/Railway square, December 2012 *2*

OSLO, NORWAY by parkysphotos, on Flickr


Jernbanetorget/Railway square, May 2013

Oslo, Norway by J Stephen Squires, on Flickr


Take a deep breath... By Norwegian standards, the Railway square area is developing lightning fast! 

Take a deep breath by geirarne, on Flickr


"Okay, I will rest a bit here on this tiger's tail, if it's OK with you!"

Resting on the tiger's tail by Geir Halvorsen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Oslo Barcode by intergirl, on Flickr


5 July, 13.39 by Ti.mo, on Flickr


Oslo - July by Sigurd R, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

SAM_2147 by sebastiangalka, on Flickr


SAM_2154 by sebastiangalka, on Flickr


SAM_2242 by sebastiangalka, on Flickr


Buildings by rachel in wonderland, on Flickr


Street by rachel in wonderland, on Flickr


Colored apartments by rachel in wonderland, on Flickr​


----------



## aljuarez

Great updates! what's the name of the castle in the latest picture?


----------



## Galro

aljuarez said:


> Great updates! what's the name of the castle in the latest picture?


I'm not sure I understand your question.

The last picture is from a modern development called Tjuvholmen. The castle is in the first picture and is named Akershus fortress.


----------



## dexter26

Oslo skyline in moonlight (Small)

Oslo city skyline moonlight by Hellraz0r, on Flickr

(From the looks of it, this looks like it's taken somewhere in the Nydalen district, 
which is a bit north of downtown, around 4.5 km - the height difference in terrain, 
hides many many buildings between Nydalen and the highrises)

Oslo skyline in moonlight (Large)

Oslo city skyline moonlight by Hellraz0r, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

Some nice pics taken in the forests surrounding Oslo by JAW Foto (Jon Anders Wiken) - and one by Tom Spearing + two instagrams by VisitOslo

Røyrivann by JAW Foto, on Flickr



Krokvann by JAW Foto, on Flickr



Østmarka by JAW Foto, on Flickr



Tonekollen by JAW Foto, on Flickr



Sognsvann by Tom Spearing, on Flickr


Two instagrams by VisitNorway from the Oslo forests

by picturealice http://bit.ly/16xst3e by visitnorway.com, on Flickr



by picturealice http://bit.ly/1bUg1MZ by visitnorway.com, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Suburban Oslo.


Nesøya by Leifskandsen, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

Opera quarter. Photo first posted on SSC by Galro.








View From Opera House by Lian Jim Keu


Taken during Oya/Øya festival. Photo first posted on SSC by Galro.

Øyafestivalen 2013 by morten f, on Flickr


Photo first posted on SSC by Galro.








Oslo at Night by Dominik Schröder


http://www.flickr.com/photos/hulusi/9578766788/



1348 Operahuset (Snøhetta Studio), Oslo - Norway by tango-, on Flickr



Overload.. by Bhalalhaika, on Flickr


Photo first posted on SSC by Galro.

1363 Astrup Fearnley Museet (Renzo Piano), Oslo - Norway by tango-, on Flickr


Tjuvholmen by night (instagram)

by wilhelmine2 http://bit.ly/12tCtJS by visitnorway.com, on Flickr


Freia clock on Karl Johan in summer night

Oslo by night by Mona_Oslo, on Flickr


Streetart by Aryz and Roa, solar panels, other art ("birds")

Aryz/Roa by >sÖke<, on Flickr


Fjord house in Oslo fjord

Fjord View from Oslo, Norway by Indranil.m, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

1518 Astrup Fearnley Museet (Renzo Piano), Oslo - Norway by tango-, on Flickr



1647 by LettError, on Flickr



Summer evening by bjorbrei, on Flickr


The Monolith in Vigeland park

DSC07901smallest by cam.bodine, on Flickr


Detail from real viking ship in Viking Ship Museum

Originales Wikingerschiff im Wikingerschiffmuseum in Oslo by BGP5, on Flickr


Detail from viking handicraft

DSC07961smallest by cam.bodine, on Flickr


From Thor Heyerdahl Museum

Thor Heyerdahl Museum in Oslo (Originales Schiff) by BGP5, on Flickr


Detail from Tjuvholmen new development

DSC07829smallest by cam.bodine, on Flickr


Also a detail from Tjuvholmen

DSC07857smallest by cam.bodine, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

I know there's been a lot of Barcode/Opera quarter in this thread, but... Nice edition/photo! Also for those who actually follow or watch closely, 
the road works have really come quite a long way (even if it's not that visible) - there used to be this huge concrete raised roundabout 
between the Opera and the new buildings

20130825_3560 by huskyfoto, on Flickr


Stortorvets Gjæstgiveri - "Stortorvet Guest house" - old building from the early 1700s located next to one of the main squares in the city

Untitled by dbd25, on Flickr


Instagram from somewhere along the Aker river

by balooo79 http://bit.ly/1aENCwC by visitnorway.com, on Flickr



Oslo by iennae, on Flickr



Oslo by iennae, on Flickr



Oslo by iennae, on Flickr



Oslo by iennae, on Flickr



Oslo Cathedral, Norway by Dr Anto Youssef, on Flickr


Buildings that are part of Oslo University

130805 Oslo (17) by johnnghi, on Flickr


Part of a mural in Oslo city hall

City Hall in Oslo, Norway by Bonniee Cee, on Flickr


In February 2012, Starbucks came to Oslo, in Oslo Airport. Now there's this one and one in Oslo City shopping mall, and they're 
planning to open several more in Norway over the next few years - to some degree it's a shame as Oslo has good coffee culture 
and several good independent coffee houses

20130823_210640 by DaveCub32, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

Oslo Streets by Glydecker, on Flickr



1510 Astrup Fearnley Museet (Renzo Piano), Oslo - Norway by tango-, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Oslo-Agosto 2013 077 by gamine2612, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

*Grunerløkka district*

Entrance gate ornament

Entrance Ornament by stigkk, on Flickr


Restaurants and bars at Olaf Ryes plass, including the very popular authentic & soulful italian pizza restaurant Villa Paradiso

P6011325 by lingvaldsen, on Flickr


The silo that has been rebuilt into student apartments

siloen by Jon Martin85, on Flickr



Hipster Junction by ooberdave, on Flickr


Nice car

Nice car by NO.PLAY, on Flickr



Time For Sun by ooberdave, on Flickr



Chimneys/fabrikkpiper by Roolpix, on Flickr



DSCF2245b by lingvaldsen, on Flickr


Streetart near Blå club (over-saturated)

Blue (Blå) by Steinar Johnsen, on Flickr



Under the bridge by sverrelerre, on Flickr


Grunerløkka Brygghus (cool bar with quality beers and now starting brewhouse)

We found good beer! by Norarow, on Flickr


Another pic from the Blå club area, which also hosts a sunday market sometimes

Sunday Market by stigkk, on Flickr


View of the area, and some other parts of Oslo in background - there's a part of Grunerløkka missing to the right of the picture, though

Vulkan and Silo by PhotoHenning, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Oslo by ChHanke, on Flickr


Housefronts by piet_n, on Flickr


Akerselva by piet_n, on Flickr


Cruisin' by piet_n, on Flickr


IMG_8188.jpg by --Axe--, on Flickr


IMG_8126.jpg by --Axe--, on Flickr


IMG_8185.jpg by --Axe--, on Flickr​


----------



## dexter26

A Norwegian comedienne and TV personality, Synnøve, and the potential next whale minister, _sorry_:nuts: prime minister of Norway, Erna Solberg, in front of Stortinget

Synnøve Svabø bærer veska til Erna Solberg by Rune Lind, on Flickr


Stortinget

OSLO-Stortinget by gboccignone, on Flickr


from Aker Brygge

OSLO-Aker-Brygge by gboccignone, on Flickr


Suburb housing in Oslo from the 1870s, transferred to National Folk Museum

Suburb Housing in Oslo - 1870 by Harald Gjerholm, on Flickr


Some kinda weird image has been installed on the windows of Opera in Oslo

#Oslo #operahouse by fruentimmerets, on Flickr



#Operataket by fruentimmerets, on Flickr


Nice shot of Akershus fortress

Fortezza di Akershus - Oslo by Fabio Bianchi 83, on Flickr


From Frogner district *1*

IMG_8187.jpg by --Axe--, on Flickr


From Frogner district *2*

IMG_8186.jpg by --Axe--, on Flickr


From Oslo this last winter

OsloWinter2013-1923 by akamphaug, on Flickr



IMG_8122.jpg by --Axe--, on Flickr


Modern architecture from the late 90s/close to 2000 (at Skøyen)

IMG_8255.jpg by --Axe--, on Flickr


To the left of last photo

IMG_8253.jpg by --Axe--, on Flickr


It may not be to everyone's liking, but in its Oslo setting I kinda like this building

IMG_8119.jpg by --Axe--, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

From Karl1587s thread Capital Cities of the World



Karl1587 said:


> *.:: OSLO | CAPITAL OF NORWAY ::.*
> *POPULATION | 623,966 (2013 CENSUS)*
> 
> Oslo by IV by knut.osm, on Flickr
> 
> Operaen og Barcode by knut.osm, on Flickr
> 
> Oslo rådhus og Aker Brygge by knut.osm, on Flickr​


----------



## Galro

Storm Clouds by robotbrainz, on Flickr


P8120366 by robotbrainz, on Flickr


Building Around A Curve by robotbrainz, on Flickr​


----------



## dexter26

by lnyblom http://bit.ly/19fNQVk by visitnorway.com, on Flickr



posh housing by beegee74, on Flickr



Kongelig Norsk Seilforening by beegee74, on Flickr



night gaze 2 by nassenøff, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9805142134/



smile please by bekop (back for a while), on Flickr



The Metro by Vidar Ringstad,Skedsmo, on Flickr



Oslo:wall by shoshin_sha, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomsi42/9784519081/



oslo street art by nafsika., on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/randijaa/9786585203/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9784701943/



OsloArkitektur02-2 by SFLindheim, on Flickr


Superfresh Norwegian Møøzzarella for sale, produced 2 days ago (the sign says)

Matstreif 2013 by ragnebl, on Flickr



Udsigt over Oslo by Karen Kok, on Flickr



Telthusvei by Karen Kok, on Flickr


Inside the Opera *1*

Operaen by Karen Kok, on Flickr


Inside the Opera *2*

Dance Makabre by Karen Kok, on Flickr


View over a part of Oslo, from up in the beginning of hills. Here you see how green most parts of Oslo outside city center+parts of inner city is

2013-08-25-0586(0).jpg by kallekokkonen, on Flickr


----------



## Registered_User

dexter26 said:


> View over a part of Oslo, from up in the beginning of hills. Here you see how green most parts of Oslo outside city center+parts of inner city is
> 
> 2013-08-25-0586(0).jpg by kallekokkonen, on Flickr


Where is this one taken?


----------



## dexter26

^^ Pretty sure that is somewhere along the Sognsvannbane (Sognsvann metro line), a bit north of Tåsen.


----------



## Galro

https://static.panoramio.com.storage.googleapis.com/photos/original/91603192.jpg


----------



## Galro

Registered_User said:


> Where is this one taken?


I think it is here: https://www.google.com/maps?q=oslo&...=0.084452,0.222988&t=h&hnear=Oslo,+Norge&z=18


----------



## Registered_User

dexter26 said:


> ^^ Pretty sure that is somewhere along the Sognsvannbane (Sognsvann metro line), a bit north of Tåsen.





Galro said:


> I think it is here: https://www.google.com/maps?q=oslo&...=0.084452,0.222988&t=h&hnear=Oslo,+Norge&z=18


Thanks, that looks right. Really nice view I must say.


----------



## ChristianOslo

dexter26 said:


> Just 3 more pics...
> 
> From the waterfall in Akerselva close by Beyerbrua (the Beyer bridge, small pedestrian bridge across the river)
> 
> Fossen ved Hjula og Graa by Bent Tranberg, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Stortinget, the Norwegian parliament
> 
> DSC_3547 [1024x768] by wierciochy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Summer in Oslo. This is from Frogner district
> 
> Oslo Summer by NorthFla, on Flickr



Omg.. that picture of '' Frogner District '' with those lilacs and that.. where in Frogner is that? :hi:


----------



## Registered_User

Downtown Oslo seen from 17th. floor at government headquarters building.


----------



## Galro

ChristianOslo said:


> Omg.. that picture of '' Frogner District '' with those lilacs and that.. where in Frogner is that? :hi:


The picture have been taken looking up this street: https://maps.google.no/maps?q=Skovv...=CBUfvvw5U56jFnMClzB7mQ&cbp=12,71.02,,0,-2.63


----------



## dexter26

A bit of this n' that


Building in Oslo by nibbles6088, on Flickr



Parco Oslo by maurialoi, on Flickr


Norwegian Star is/was in Oslo

Frieze: Norwegian Star by ausfi, on Flickr



23A_0023 by Guillaume Kurkdjian, on Flickr


Sentrum Scene

Sentrum Oslo by kittykowalski, on Flickr



20130817-20130817-IMG_1194 by anhon65, on Flickr



Busy street by rafaelma_, on Flickr



Drugfree Zone Oslo 2013 by Stig Hauger, on Flickr



Drugfree Zone Oslo 2013 by Stig Hauger, on Flickr



Hungry by Passionnément, on Flickr



Innocence by Passionnément, on Flickr



St. Olavs plass, Oslo, Norway by bm^, on Flickr



The Mela Festival by ragnebl, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomsi42/9176892538/



Skiing on a Frozen Lake by Ahsan Riaz Chaudhary, on Flickr


Flea-market uuuh sorta 
Just goes to show how weird and random this city can be, at least _sometimes_

... by johnpaddler, on Flickr



New year - old town by estenvik, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/askyog/8261717183/in/pool-oslostreetphotography/



PA130316 (2) by Lykke_Lee, on Flickr



Bus on the run in Oslo by Lars Bryhn Nyland, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

marshol said:


> Finn.no
> 
> From this add of a luxury apartment in Oslo for sale. Only 52,5 million nok :cheers:



(Cellphone cam with lacking quality & zoom)


marshol said:


> Oslo from Grünerløkka:



From Akershus Fortress in 2005

Oslo 2005 by John T Simm, on Flickr



Oslo, Norway by Mikhail Golub, on Flickr



Oslo, Norway by kReEsTaL, on Flickr



by ebbhode http://instagram.com/p/fAuepCMa_J/ by visitnorway.com, on Flickr



DSC01315.jpg by andreymanubrium, on Flickr


KPMG highrise in Majorstuen district

2013-09-22 - Oslo Architecture by Alexandru Stanoi, on Flickr


From the Tusenfryd amusement park right outside Oslo

TusenFryd 2013 by Bizarro The Guini Pig, on Flickr



by ebbhode http://bit.ly/1hieVLR by visitnorway.com, on Flickr



Barcode Oslo #bjørvika #barcode #oslo #sollys #varmt #atkitektur #bro #oslosentralstasjon #arcitecture #exciting #i_love_norway #I_love_oslo #photooftheday by Beate Willumsen - mittkreativegen.no, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

** Oslo City ** by Charn High ISO Low IQ, on Flickr



Oslo Panorama by SteinPT, on Flickr



isdammen3 by ausfi, on Flickr


Oslo fjord seen from the Holmenkollen skijump (City center towards left side of photo)

Oslo Fjord Panorama by lumolde, on Flickr


From the Nighthawk Diner which is in Grunerløkka district

The Nighthawk Diner by non_posso_essere_asadutto, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

Taken just hours ago

Oslo by night by AmundStavestrand, on Flickr




Registered_User said:


> View from Gaupekollen (524 meters amsl) in northern Oslo today. Maridalsvannet and Oslo city in the distance.




Stine Oslo iPhone bilder-70 by Sti-l, on Flickr



Stine Oslo iPhone bilder-69 by Sti-l, on Flickr



Stine Oslo iPhone bilder-18 by Sti-l, on Flickr



National Museum, Oslo, Norway by bm^, on Flickr



IMG_0169 by dertomm, on Flickr


Two photos from the Bygdøy peninsula. It is a decidedly upperclass area which also contains a big part of the Royal farmgrounds, and several museums, such as the Heyerdahl/Kon-Tiki museum. It is not especially urban in nature at all - Bygdøy is closer to being a part of nature in the city. It also has one of Oslo's most popular beaches (in summer of course ). 

IMG_0226 by dertomm, on Flickr



IMG_0212 by dertomm, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

One more of Bygdøy peninsula. All Bygdøy museums except one are located where those triangle buildings are.

IMG_0231 by dertomm, on Flickr



IMG_0238 by dertomm, on Flickr



IMG_0129 by dertomm, on Flickr


And this is a quite typical Norwegian wooden small house, which you also find in Oslo a little outside the very centre. Not that there aren't any variation from this, but, typical. 

IMG_9576 by dertomm, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

View of Oslo from Frognerseter, it is on the same hill as Holmenkollen, but a little further "into the forest" so to say

Oslo view by gisleh, on Flickr


Another one from Bygdøy

Bygdøy - Oslo by nemi1968, on Flickr


Rica Holmenkollen Park Hotel

Holmenkollen Park Hotel Rica by beegee74, on Flickr



Oslo waterfront viewed from the ferry to Bygdøy Peninsula by Matt and Emily Dunn, on Flickr


Looking at the very downtown from Holmenkollen skijump. With zoom.

view towards the center by beegee74, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

Pedestrian bridges downtown, going from Central Station to Galleri Oslo/Bus terminal and Oslo City shopping mall

Tāpat kā Rīgas centrā, arī Oslo centrā viena no augstākajām ēkām ir viesnīcas „Radisson Blu” ēka by inesesgalerija2012, on Flickr


Looking at our two tallest from Botanical garden

Oslo Botāniskais dārzs kā parks – ieeja bez maksas un baudi to kaut katru dienu by inesesgalerija2012, on Flickr


Looking at Karl Johan gate from in front of Royal Palace

Tā kā pils atrodas Kārla Juhana ielas sākumā un augstākajā vietā, no tās paveras teicams skats uz Oslo dzīvāko ielu by inesesgalerija2012, on Flickr


Old car and gas station built in 1928 at Norsk Folkemuseum (The Norwegian Museum of Cultural History)

Old car and Oil station built in 1928 by Lillakanarie, on Flickr


From the new Vulkan area, a small refurbished and redeveloped old industrial site, where you find (among other things) the new food hall in Oslo, Mathallen.

2013.11.02 Oslo, Noruega by eVan Halen, on Flickr


From the most "classic" graveyard in Oslo, where several of Norway's most notable names of our cultural history lies buried, such as Bjørnstjerne Bjørnson the writer of our national anthem

2013.11.03 Oslo, Noruega by eVan Halen, on Flickr


Crisp November day by the Oslo fjord

2013.11.02 Oslo, Noruega by eVan Halen, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky

Have anyone noticed how much this place reminds of North American cities, like Vancouver or Seattle?  I think Oslo is by far the most American looking of the Scandinavian capitals.


----------



## dexter26

^^ Well, it is mostly that central area that looks as North American as that. As well as maybe one or two more places, one is the Skøyen-Lysaker axis on the western side of the city. 
Oslo is a city that especially in the denser areas has a real lack of wider streets like avenues or boulevards, this makes it seem less North American (with some exceptions).

But it's true that with all the buildings built over the last decade or two, Oslo is becoming a more modern city almost by the year. 

A few more pics seen in the Nordic & Baltic forums:


Galro said:


> Flipside of barcode by Bent Tranberg





Galro said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kvervil/10748163424/sizes/h/





Galro said:


> Empty office in Olso by Marcin Pekalski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oslo walkway by Eskil Berget





Galro said:


> Aker brygge, Oslo by Leo2048, on Flickr





aarhusforever said:


> *Oslo:*
> 
> 
> Oslo skyline from Sørenga by Leo2048, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Oslo, Barcode project by Leo2048, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

Relaxing Norwegian Autumn Lake by RobertCross1 (finally back), on Flickr



20131112 - Kiel - Oslo - Kiel - 0197_HDR.jpg by JRPhotos84, on Flickr



Oslo Opera XVII by hansn, on Flickr



BI Norwegian buisiness school by Mona_Oslo, on Flickr



Tre giorni in Norvegia by dareksea, on Flickr



DSC_3634 by sverre.vassbotn, on Flickr



Daudz tiltiņu pār upi, kas tecēja caur Oslo centram, …… by inesesgalerija2012, on Flickr



Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr



Frognerparken oktober 2013 by Rune Lind, on Flickr



Vigeland sculpture arrangements at Frogner Park, Oslo by cyrildoussin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Oslo


----------



## dexter26

Thanx Christos!

One more posted by Galro in Nordic & Baltic forums, from Skøyen station which is in the west side of the city.



Galro said:


> Skøyen stasjon by Philipp Berndt


----------



## dexter26

Found this one, from last january...

*Oslo*


Oslo Skyline by miageografia, on Flickr


.. And this one


by ligr1974 http://bit.ly/155dhbF by visitnorway.com, on Flickr


.. from October 2011, but nice photo

October skyline Oslo by Jorn Eriksson, on Flickr



The Couple by ausfi, on Flickr


View of Oslo from Ekeberg sculpture park, western parts of Oslo which are less dense (and generally considered to be upperclass) in background 

DSC_0360 by davidrbtaylor, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/buddy4sh/10395060285/


"Vålerenga church" (from December 2012)

Vålerenga Kirke by Yngvar, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

Old school Oslo city graffiti: THE BRONX
very old graffiti in a suburban area of Oslo

Old school Oslo city graffiti: THE BRONX by eksplosjon, on Flickr


Detail of statue on one side of Oslo city hall

Oslo Nov 16, 2013 by seantgUK, on Flickr


Building detail

Oslo_16112013 by l4ur4p, on Flickr


.. And one more with a overview of the central skyline with Barcode/Opera quarter

IMG_0010.jpg by philippberndt, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

From 'European Cities Skylines' thread



Denjiro said:


> IMG_0815 by 달라스, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> The roof of Oslo Opera House by Helena Normark, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 10 November, 13.30 by Ti.mo, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

Just some street

Bygninger i kveldslys by Eiriktor, on Flickr



Walkway along Akerselva (The Aker River), Oslo by bjorbrei, on Flickr



Den Norske Opera & Ballett by Tore Brattli, on Flickr



Opera house, Oslo by cpphotofinish, on Flickr



Oslo City Centre by Butz.2013, on Flickr



Royal Palace, Oslo by andymouse, on Flickr


Nice old inn near the main bus and train station

Oslo city centre. by young shanahan, on Flickr


In the Museum of Hairdressing in Oslo

Untitled by Ana Lukascuk, on Flickr

Henrik Ibsen, famous playwright of The Doll's House lived here for several years till his death in 1906. There's now a Ibsen museum here

Ibsen Museum, by young shanahan, on Flickr


Major Lazer played in Oslo November 20th 2013

Major Lazer @ Rockefeller Oslo by Kim Kaiser, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

Familia cisne by Gexica, on Flickr



Oslo - Bleikøya by Reynald HENRY, on Flickr



Oslo - Kirkegata by Reynald HENRY, on Flickr



Ventanales by Gexica, on Flickr


MF Doom in Oslo (Nov.23.13) 1 

MF DOOM by iriscelinee, on Flickr


MF Doom in Oslo (Nov.23.13) 2

MF DOOM by iriscelinee, on Flickr


Building on Karl Johans gate

IMG_5288 by mshreedhaaran, on Flickr


A stretch of Karl Johans gate at night (Taken on November 6, 2013)

IMG_5290 by mshreedhaaran, on Flickr


The Aker river

Postales de Oslo-11 by luisete, on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mossin/10999507755/sizes/h/


----------



## dexter26

Posted in Nordic & Baltic forums



Galro said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/espen-photo/11007276975/sizes/h/





Galro said:


> Økernveien by Yngvar, on Flickr





Registered_User said:


> The Royal Palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5352 by mshreedhaaran, on Flickr
> 
> Nøklevann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nøklevann 1 by Kristin Haagestad, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

From Norwegian Folk Museum at Bygdøy

Oslo by Emre Can Erdal, on Flickr



by loftyswife http://ift.tt/IxXNr2 by visitnorway.com, on Flickr


From the upper part of Aker river, not far away from the Oslo forests

"Stilla" at Akerselva (The Aker River). Oslo by bjorbrei, on Flickr


Another one from that area

"Stilla" at Akerselva (The Aker River). Oslo by bjorbrei, on Flickr


From the Ekeberg forests in early autumn (not embeddable)
It is possible to walk to this forest area from the area around Barcode and Central Station 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nitsrejk/11253699235/


Pic from the recently rebuilt/refurbished Ensjø metro station

Ensjø Subway Station by frankps, on Flickr



Barcode by joakimtaraldsen, on Flickr



Untitled by joakimtaraldsen, on Flickr



Oslo at night by joakimtaraldsen, on Flickr



Holmenkollen Olympic Ski Arena (Explored at no 35!) by Bhalalhaika, on Flickr


Nice pic of paddling in Oslo fjord in December (not embeddable)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11249667203/


----------



## dexter26

In memory of Mandela, R.I.P.

Nelson Mandela receives the Nobel peace prize together with the then president of South Africa, F.W. de Klerk, December 10, 1993

Nelson Mandela receives the Nobel peace prize by euronews, on Flickr

African National Congress (ANC) leader Nelson Mandela (C) holds up the medal and certificate after he was jointly awarded the 1993 Nobel Peace Prize with South African President F.W. de Klerk (R) at a ceremony at Oslo's city hall December 10, 1993. On the left is chairman of the Norwegian Nobel Committee, Francis Sejersted, who handed over the awards. REUTERS/Stringer


----------



## dexter26

Winter and snow has arrived in Oslo over the last 2-3 days! :tongue2:


The first snow - and lots of it! by ausfi, on Flickr



Nr.340 by 710929, on Flickr



Winter forest by jmbillings, on Flickr



by maxinnorway http://ift.tt/18oDbex by visitnorway.com, on Flickr


(not embeddable)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/golf/11009768794/



Oslo in Black n white by SindreCarolin, on Flickr



Oslo by cpphotofinish, on Flickr



by juzuc http://ift.tt/17z4Ueb by visitnorway.com, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bart-mozer-aviation/11537854705/


From the metro station Nationaltheatret

http://www.flickr.com/photos/atari/11538754603/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11535765124/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11535755325/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11535813586/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11535821723/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11535722134/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/michelvandenbogaard/11533778673/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/michelvandenbogaard/11533759896/in/photostream/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/michelvandenbogaard/11533761466/



Merry Christmas SSC!! 

(And I did make this post in a hurry while waiting for my Christmas dinner, LOL!)


----------



## dexter26

A littlebit outside the city center, but still very central, is Alexander Kiellands plass (place)



This was previously a cinema, which has now been turned into a high-end bookstore



Sunset at Tjuvholmen, December 23. 2013 (one of the first sunsets after the sun has "turned" and started to move towards longer days)






Ice rink for ice skating in the very city center



Horse police ready for Christmas (not embeddable)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11592922115/in/photostream/


It's the building next to the Grand Hotel on Karl Johans Gate


----------



## dexter26

Inside the Oslo city hall at Christmas


----------



## dexter26

Inside the Oslo city hall at Christmas #2


----------



## dexter26

Frognerseteren located quite close to the Holmenkollen ski jump

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gierrebi/11589277375/


Close by the city hall



Oslo City mall, next to Jernbanetorget (= the Railway Square)



The angry kid in the Vigeland park, often regarded as the most popular and iconic statue of the park


----------



## dexter26

From Ekeberg Park

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11863648696/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/orodphotos/11862838644/


House(s) along Oslo fjord

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11858242985/


Southwestern outer building of Aker Brygge

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11858242985/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/apertravel/11856131605/


Frognerseter by night

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11848357703/


Grassed roof house

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11842429825/


----------



## dexter26

Akershus Fortress

http://www.flickr.com/photos/borgvinn/11823757715/


Smaller version for small screens

http://www.flickr.com/photos/borgvinn/11823757715/



http://flic.kr/p/j3NNu8


Oslo seen from where boats arrive in Oslo fjord

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11819190605/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11819190605/


January sale started in Oslo

http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitnorway/11804374766/


----------



## dexter26

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12107368326/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12107342423/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/ufospain/11274497575/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/adragnes/12100597013/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitnorway/12092435396/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/krzys13k/12072621335/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/susanholbrook79/12072943853/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12072522283/


----------



## Registered_User

Romsås Metro station.
Award winning construction placed 50 meters below ground level, in solid rock, and turning 40 years in March.


----------



## unoh

Frozen is set in Norway.
right?


----------



## Registered_User

Snowy metro tracks at Voksenkollen.


----------



## dexter26

Snowy tram tracks this time, from the tram going by Ekeberg 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertd/12196865393/


Ice labyrinth in Oslo Botanic Garden

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12193965573/


Mr. Rebrick looks at Akershus festning. Akershus fortress in snow.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cecilihf/12193667345/


Vigeland park

http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertd/12191707145/


Ekebergparken Sculpture Park 1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertd/12192110684/


Ekebergparken Sculpture Park 2

http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertd/12192079044/


The ceiling of Oslo Cathedral

http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertd/12192029174/


Statue of Camilla Collett placed behind the Royal palace.
Camilla Collett (1813 - 1895) was a writer and is also often regarded as "the first Norwegian feminist."

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bryant732000/12188305375/


----------



## dexter26

Oslo Days (27 of 88)

http://flic.kr/p/jwqfKz


Oslo Days (28 of 88)

http://flic.kr/p/jwsoYo


Oslo Days (30 of 88)

http://flic.kr/p/jwtRb3


Oslo Days (31 of 88)

http://flic.kr/p/jwrGi4


Oslo Days (34 of 88)

http://flic.kr/p/jwsEYE


Oslo Days (42 of 88)

http://flic.kr/p/jwsYmf


Oslo Days (48 of 88)

http://flic.kr/p/jwreq8


Oslo Days (60 of 88)

http://flic.kr/p/jwsYYr


Oslo Days (61 of 88)

http://flic.kr/p/jwt1YD


Oslo Days (62 of 88)

http://flic.kr/p/jwt4Xz


Oslo Days (63 of 88)

http://flic.kr/p/jwtVMq


Oslo Days (65 of 88)

http://flic.kr/p/jwtZNm


Oslo Days (67 of 88)



Oslo Days (69 of 88)

http://flic.kr/p/jws7DR


Oslo Days (70 of 88)

http://flic.kr/p/jwsbYn


----------



## dexter26

*Barcode / Opera quarter post*


http://flic.kr/p/jbE938


Nice photo of the whole row (not embeddable)
http://flic.kr/p/eT5wvC



http://flic.kr/p/eaLizf


http://flic.kr/p/edmPh2


One of many interesting architectural details in the Barcode project ... Turned into an artwork

http://flic.kr/p/iWEfzm



http://flic.kr/p/f75BJU



http://flic.kr/p/e9S21s



http://flic.kr/p/dW9nJe



http://flic.kr/p/eMQapM



http://flic.kr/p/eN2ziE




marshol said:


> Oslo by RoarX on Panoramio


----------



## dexter26

Real viking boat

http://flic.kr/p/jNeNmz


"Aligning Barcode"

http://flic.kr/p/jNuCtj


Theatercafeen in foreground, building behind it is the Hotel Continental

http://flic.kr/p/jN6LPT


Vigeland park main axis

http://flic.kr/p/jN4ggk


Vigeland park in summer

http://flic.kr/p/jMCZYx


Stave church in the folk museum

http://flic.kr/p/jLGJLs


http://flic.kr/p/jMFiAy


http://flic.kr/p/jN32fL


Looking towards Tjuvholmen area

http://flic.kr/p/jJrwbm



http://flic.kr/p/jMA8nZ


Nobel peace center (not embeddable)
http://flic.kr/p/jJtdPF


Oslo by night

http://flic.kr/p/jGVdLX


----------



## Fagereng

dexter26 said:


> House(s) along Oslo fjord
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11858242985/


I recognize the white house in the middle. It can be yours for 70 000 000 NOK.


----------



## Registered_User

Fagereng said:


> I recognize the white house in the middle. It can be yours for 70 000 000 NOK.


A bargain. 
http://www.finn.no/finn/realestate/homes/object?finnkode=44669887


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Oslo


----------



## Fagereng

Registered_User said:


> A bargain.
> http://www.finn.no/finn/realestate/homes/object?finnkode=44669887


The whole property is very nice with the pool and all, but still quite pricey, I think. Especially considering there was recently a villa in Voksenkollen about 50% bigger at half the price.

And I actually prefer the location in Voksenkollen, much closer to the wilderness. The reason why Bygdøy is so expensive is the location, close to the sea, but I`d rather live next to the woods. If you could have both it would be great, but that`s hard around here.


----------



## dexter26

_Various pics_


http://flic.kr/p/kzpLbn



http://flic.kr/p/kyEufR



http://flic.kr/p/kuUXHn



http://flic.kr/p/kyorWX



http://flic.kr/p/kymEbi



http://flic.kr/p/kwRAon



http://flic.kr/p/kvJnuP



http://flic.kr/p/kr8vwo



http://flic.kr/p/kr6g3i



http://flic.kr/p/kvi81h



http://flic.kr/p/kvi8VU



http://flic.kr/p/kqNqKZ



http://flic.kr/p/kqHZJe



http://flic.kr/p/kqHPbF



http://flic.kr/p/kqL5AJ


----------



## dexter26

http://flic.kr/p/kqiC2V



http://flic.kr/p/kpRkZ4



http://flic.kr/p/kpSQth



http://flic.kr/p/koYgJe



http://flic.kr/p/koQ1sX



http://flic.kr/p/koQSsr


Thirty Seconds to Mars, Oslo Spektrum, February 23 2014

http://flic.kr/p/kp36F8


----------



## dexter26

_And then some nice pics posted on other threads on SSC_...



Galro said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/timo/12563532093/sizes/h/





Dequal said:


> *01.* Barcode-masterplan aan achterkant van station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *02.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *03.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *04.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *05.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *06.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *07.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *08.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *09.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *11.* MVRDV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *12.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *13.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *14.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *15.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *16.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *17.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *18.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *19.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *20.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *21.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *22.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *23.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *24.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *25.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *26.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *27.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *28.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *29.* Radhus of stadhuis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *30.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *31.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *32.* Zicht vanaf heuvel koninklijk paleis op hoofdwinkelstraat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *33.* Trektocht in de natuur! (Tryvannstua)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *34.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *35.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *36.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *37.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *38.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *39.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *40.* Tryvannstua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *40.* Opwarmen in herberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *41.* Verdwaalde wintersporters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *42.* Ski jump van JDS in Holmenkollen voor Olympische Winterspelen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *43.* Geweldig uitzicht over Oslo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *44.* In de lift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *45.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *46.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *47.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *48.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *49.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *50.* Architectuurschool Oslo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *51.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *52.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *53.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *54.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *55.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *56.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *57.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *58.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *59.* Akershus (fort)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *60.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *61.* Stadhuis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *61.* Bye bye Oslo.





Galro said:


> 2502143 by nasse photography, on Flickr





Galro said:


> The Nighthawk Diner by Perfect Gnat, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by Khatiskatsi Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by Khatiskatsi Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 2702148 by nasse photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by Khatiskatsi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

Norges Geografiske Opmaaling building (erected 1877-1880) on the corner of Holbergs gate and St. Olafs gate

http://flic.kr/p/kEwNDK


Drake in Oslo Spektrum March 2., 2014

http://flic.kr/p/kD9R6j


Drake in Oslo Spektrum March 2., 2014

http://flic.kr/p/kD89i8


One of the most well known Norwegian rappers, OnklP, played the Bylarm festival, 
with his new collaboration with rock band De Fjerne Slektningene

http://flic.kr/p/kCUKxH


OnklP with De Fjerne Slektningene at Bylarm festival 2014

http://flic.kr/p/kCUeWk



http://flic.kr/p/kCTwwr


A lot of the snow has melted lately, but still, some good times for winter sport freaks this season

http://flic.kr/p/kCFqe9


Oslo forest scene in winter




http://flic.kr/p/kzWoze



http://flic.kr/p/kwzidJ



http://flic.kr/p/kvLvN7


Ekeberg sculpture park

http://flic.kr/p/kvZV1x



http://flic.kr/p/kvgMRs


From Norsk Folk Museum

http://flic.kr/p/kst84a


From Norsk Folk Museum

http://flic.kr/p/ku1HtA


Statoil International Hq

http://flic.kr/p/kt6ax7


----------



## dexter26

The not-tacky-at-all statue of Michael J. & Bubbles, in Astrup Fearnley Museum of Modern Art

http://flic.kr/p/kvijL1


Inside the Akershus Fortress grounds

http://flic.kr/p/ktJrMi


In Technical Museum

http://flic.kr/p/kqJxnx


In Technical Museum

http://flic.kr/p/kqHWMT



http://flic.kr/p/koJEnP


Stortorvet 7 built for Christiania Bank in 1971. 
By architect Frithjof Stoud Platou and facade sculptures by Finn Christensen.

http://flic.kr/p/knL9dm


Vigeland park sculpture

http://flic.kr/p/kmG97y


"Weekend in Oslo"

http://flic.kr/p/kmCu7v


Sognsvann, Oslo trees in low mist

http://flic.kr/p/koEjwc


The Aker river on a nice winters day

http://flic.kr/p/kmE1ZG


----------



## dexter26

http://flic.kr/p/kUUuvp



http://flic.kr/p/kUzzcX



http://flic.kr/p/kUv5VV



http://flic.kr/p/kWTgqA


From the Fram Museum in Oslo.
Gjøa was the first vessel to transit the Northwest Passage. With a crew of six, Roald Amundsen traversed the passage in a three year journey, finishing in 1906.

http://flic.kr/p/kWJw6f



http://flic.kr/p/kXyup3



http://flic.kr/p/kSAkFs



http://flic.kr/p/kWyUUS



http://flic.kr/p/kSyWKv


Royal Netherlands Navy L801 Johan de Witt in Oslo

http://flic.kr/p/kSyUSk



http://flic.kr/p/kS3kWk


Inside Oslo Opera House

http://flic.kr/p/kRiKZh


----------



## dexter26

by jelorent http://ift.tt/1BkvpQj by visitnorway.com, on Flickr



by jamieraeh87 http://ift.tt/1Bkvrrk by visitnorway.com, on Flickr



by ola.gjethammer http://ift.tt/VrlPKJ by visitnorway.com, on Flickr



Norvège : août 2014 by ubutokro, on Flickr



Norvège : août 2014 by ubutokro, on Flickr



Oslo 1.3, Norway by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr



river walk by expansion1234, on Flickr


A new cool 'streetart facade' was just painted in the Grunerløkka district

Saturday by adollinn, on Flickr


You can find some places to climb even, there's more than one such place in Oslo area

❤ Oslo has a little mountain, Kolsåstoppen, perfect for hiking. Actually, some climbing too. by henriette19711, on Flickr


One wing of the entrance part of the Norsk Folkemuseum

Norsk Folkemuseum by Leo Soares - DF, on Flickr


Norsk Folkemuseum

Norsk Folkemuseum 2 by Leo Soares - DF, on Flickr


Norsk Folkemuseum

Norsk Folkemuseum by Leo Soares - DF, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

Akershus Fortress

Castelo e Fortaleza Akershus by Leo Soares - DF, on Flickr


Houses in the Kampen area (near the more known Tøyen district)

by oslobilder http://ift.tt/Y4YMa5 by visitnorway.com, on Flickr


Bogstadveien market days

Bogstadveien by Leo Soares - DF, on Flickr



Theatercaféen by multifokus, on Flickr


Stortinget (not embeddable)
https://flic.kr/p/oFrfzs



IMG_1121-7 by laranja4, on Flickr



Oslo by kenmyrvang, on Flickr


Omar Souleyman concert

Omar Souleyman by My little photo album, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/orxyXU

https://flic.kr/p/oHQRrP


Oslo Plaza (Radisson Blu Plaza Hotel) - taken in 2009

Oslo Plaza Hotel by trondjs, on Flickr



Bogstadveien, Oslo. by Bhalalhaika, on Flickr


----------



## user182

Greetings from Ainu.


----------



## tomPunk

BUMP, out of

OSL<3VE



Progress on the Barcode/Operakvarteret/Bjørvika

By marshol in Nordic & Baltic forums


----------



## tomPunk

A few more pics focusing on the Barcode/Operakvarteret, if I post in this thread again I will do some other type of pics the next time 

Pics were found in the Operakvarteret thread in General Urban Developments subforum (except the very last one).

Downtown Oslo skyline by transitpeople, on Flickr



2014-06-08-819 by mor10am, on Flickr




OnTheNorthRoad said:


> Bjorvika by Tomasz Majewski, on Flickr
> 
> PwC by Tomasz Majewski, on Flickr





Galro said:


> Reflection of Oslo by BFHOLM, on Flickr





Galro said:


> Osloscape by Jorn Eriksson, on Flickr


----------



## beaniepotato

Does anyone know why dexter26 was ever banned? It's kind of sad, as he was the one single-handedly keeping this thread going. With him gone, it's pretty much dead in the water.


----------



## Northon

I dont know why he was banned, and I also wonder what the reason can be? Yes it's sad, I liked to follow this thread and elsewhere here he had many good posts.


----------



## tomPunk

Well, I don't see why we others on the forum can't try to keep the thread alive. It was open for all as stated in the OP.



Oslo updated pop. figures:

City/municipality: *647 676* (1/1/15 - note: it has now passed 650 000)
Urban area: *942 084* (1/1/14 - note: *)
Oslo metro region: *1 546 706* (1/1/15)


Voksenåsen Hotel view with Oslo and Oslo fjord "head" seen in distance








Panorama Sulla Baia Di Oslo by Dorli Photography, on Flickr.com (/photos/dorlino/)










Oslo, Norway 056 by IP Maesstro, on Flickr.com (/photos/[email protected]/)










Caught in the middle by christer hedin, on Flickr.com (/photos/christerhedin/)

*: (note) Changed methods and rules caused some areas, especially three different areas with around 16500 people in total, to be excluded and this figure got reduced somewhat compared to earlier years.


----------



## cocacola213

Klas and his Swedish girlfriend now living in Hokkaido.


----------



## Northon

Oslo Barcode by grandoxz, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslocenter by Thibault Poriel, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Grab a bite by Marcello S, on Flickr 

hehe


----------



## Northon

Oslo Operahouse by Chris André Gilberg, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo, Norway__002.jpg by jackie weisberg, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

_ The Airport Express Train_


Flytoget (Munch), Oslo, Norway by W-chlaus, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Barcode, Oslo by Anders Hakstun, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

The new swimming area that opened this summer. Sørenga (new district), downtown.


Sjøbadet by MR.MOBE, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Pink house by Frode Skjold, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Damstredet//02 by Helga Kvisli, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Grensen og Domkirken i Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo by Marcello S, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Scorpius by Steinar Johnsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Holmenkollen Hotel


Holmenkollen by Nuno Castro, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Maridalsveien by Erik Stenvik, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Nice work Northon! kay:

Many good ones there.


----------



## Northon

Thank you tomPunk! :cheers:

The city has so much to offer in terms of old and new architecture, places and so on and so forth. An exciting city in many ways. 

I do not live there anymore but I still love Oslo!


----------



## Northon

Holmenkollen by Daniel Mikkelsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo evening view by Arvid Larsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Untitled by Svein Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Kampen, Oslo by Henrik Berger Jørgensen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Kampen, Oslo by astrid westvang, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Lille Grensen - Oslo (Norway) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Juni09_ 062 by Anders, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo, Norway 055 by IP Maesstro, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo, Norway 034 by IP Maesstro, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Nice pics.


----------



## Northon

Norsk Folkemuseum, the Norwegian Museum of Cultural History.


Gol Stavkirke by Vluargh, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

IMG_7832 Akerselva, Oslo by boaski, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo 1.28, Norway by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Element artistique IT Fornebu #1 by Matthieu Clin, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Malmøya island, Norway 001 by IP Maesstro, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Operahuset (Oslo Opera House) by Aron Silverton, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Ekebergparken Sculpture Park


Ekebergparken, Oslo by Carmen Voces, on Flickr


Sean Henry, Walking woman. Ekebergparken, Oslo by Carmen Voces, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Marilyn by Ingrid Lie, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo, Bjørvika by @abrunvoll, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Mitt liv by Luislania Paixao, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

P3280692 kopi by mammarazzi, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

the hand by christer hedin, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo sentrum by Eirik Helland Urke, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo sentrum by Eirik Helland Urke, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Holmenkollen by Eirik Helland Urke, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Who's the boss? by Cato Lien, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Kaffepatruljen by Simon Molvaer Grimstad, on Flickr


----------



## DrunkMonkey

Northon said:


> Oslo, Norway 051 by IP Maesstro, on Flickr


How is the moon so big?


----------



## Northon

Dont know, ask the photographer


----------



## Northon

P1250035 by Yann B, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

P9970842 by Yann B, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Syver kiosken - small kiosk in Oslo (started in 1979) by Bjørgulf Brevik, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

The Grocery Store at the Norwegian Museum of Cultural History in Oslo by Emilio Santacoloma, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Riverbank Tranquility by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo, Norway 027 by IP Maesstro, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo - Turist i egen by. by Andreas Viseth, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo - Turist i egen by. by Andreas Viseth, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Felix Cinema HDR by kebman, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Damplassen by Frode Skjold, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Aker Brygge - Oslo Rådhus - Akershus Festning - Akershus Slott - Julestemning by Gunnar Kopperud, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Victoria Terrasse, Oslo by Steven Ballegeer, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Sofienbergparken by Eirik Helland Urke, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Lærernes Hus - Teachers House
















Jiri Havran Photography: Source


----------



## Northon

Telephonebooth in Maridalsveien by Geir Halvorsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Botanisk hage, Oslo by Inge Knoff, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Wikipedia: Botanical Garden


----------



## Northon

Oslo by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo By Night by Jeffrey Zeldman, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Aker Brygge by MR.MOBE, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Make my way by Cato Lien, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

. by Ottar Ø, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

P1060483-Edit by Yann B, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Gipsy band by Ottar Ø, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Skater by Marcos Praxoulis, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Photo: Jeroen Lagendijk panoramio


----------



## Northon

Grünerløkka









Photo: Lasse Tur panoramio


----------



## Northon

Vigeland Park - Frogner Park Bridge









Photo: Martin Barcansky VisitOslo


----------



## Northon

Nicely moonlit opera house.









Photo: Alexander Vestrum VisitOslo


----------



## Northon

Grünerløkka, again 









Photo: Lasse Tur panoramio


----------



## Northon

27 C hot and the city is buzzing, view of the main street and the royal palace. 









Photo: Noor Dawod Photography VisitOslo


----------



## tomPunk

Northon said:


> Sankt Hanshaugen, again



Both of those aerials were from Grünerløkka, first one from the northwestern part of it, second more or less in the middle of it. It wasn't Sankt Hanshaugen.


----------



## Northon

^^ Okay, then I've got the wrong info from the website I picked up the images from.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Northon

Sørenga









VisitOslo


----------



## Northon

Seaplane at Fornebu, where you can also find nice beaches. Get on bus 24, 28 or 31 and get off at Fornebu Vest to get to Fornebu Beach.









Photo: Frank Aron Gårdsø VisitOslo


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Oslo :cheers:


A black & white photo of Oslo:
DSCF0178.jpg by Frode Ramone, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

^^ Nice! 

The same area in color 


Barcode by JoachimOslo, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Henrik Ibsens Gate.









Photo: RoarX panoramio


----------



## Northon

Part of city center.









Photo: Lasse Tur panoramio


----------



## Northon

Nydalen


Photo: Sven Chr. Fender Teigen fenderfoto


----------



## Northon

Grensen









Photo: RoarX panoramio


----------



## Northon

Holmenkollen Hotel









Photo: slawonir panoramio


----------



## Northon

Project by even lundefaret, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo Oper by GU-JO, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Aker brygge og Filipstadkaia by Eirik Helland Urke, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo by Mashhour Halawani, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo by Tore Bustad, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo... by Bent Inge Ask, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Maridalen, Oslo by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Streets of Oslo by Thomas Collins, on Flickr


----------



## Urban Legend

That's it!
I know what's my next summer destination.


----------



## Northon

^^ Cool! You are welcome in Oslo anytime. Hope the best for your stay.


----------



## Northon

Oslo by jurip, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Evidently Chickentown by johnpaddler, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Man & Machine by Chris André Gilberg, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Summer Nights and City Lights by Dmitry Tkachenko, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Let`s ROCK! by Cato Lien, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

The walk home by Martin Fagerås, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

The lovers by Matt E, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Photo: Lasse Tur panoramio


----------



## Northon

Løvebakken by Frode Skjold, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Interior of working-class house, Norwegian Museum of Cultural History (NorskFolkemuseum), Bygdøy.


Interior, Oslo House by John Hackston, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Old bar/pub/tavern in the Norwegian Museum of Cultural History (Norsk Folkemuseum), Bygdøy.


Bottles in the Wooden Pub by John Hackston, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Holmenkollen Slope by John Moore, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Gamle Aker kirke øverst i Telthusbakken i Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Norges Geografiske Oppmålig by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Universitets Aula i Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Kiosk på Ingierstrand i funkis byggestil by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Huk Badestrand i Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Utsikt over Osloog Oslofjorden fra Nordre Skøyen Hovedgård by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Telthusbakken by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

31.Oslo - Autour de Bogstadveien by Odile Blanvillain, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Der endene møtes by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


svane pynter seg selv i snøen ved Østensjøvannet i Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Grensen og Domkirken i Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Gul frustrasjon i Knud Graahs gate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## marshol

Gol Stave church at Norwegian Museum of Cultural History. From visitnorway.com


----------



## marshol

Hukodden by Oscar Nyholm, stakkars oss


----------



## marshol

Ormøya by Fredrik Larsen Lund, stakkars oss


----------



## marshol

Foto: Lars Kringstad, stakkars oss


----------



## Northon

Oslo og Akerbrygge med ryggen til Rådhuset by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## marshol

sorenga.no


----------



## IceCheese

^^That beach has brought so much to the city, I'm actually impressed. Well done!


----------



## Northon

Oslo 2013 by xicoleao, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo, Norway 030 by IP Maesstro, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

The Brewing by Karsten Müller, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo - Norway by Paulinho Faria, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

White Bear of the Nordmarka by Robert Cross, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

View from Bekkelagsveien, Oslo by Sjekster, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Vinter i Paradisbukta by Odd Stiansen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

OperaBarcodePostcard by christer hedin, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

City of Oslo by Blaž Vizjak, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Our main street Karl Johan lights up the night. 

Photo: Martin Barcansky - VisitOslo


----------



## Northon

Østensjøvannet by Frode Skjold, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

The beautiful Østensjøvannet lake seen from above. The water is protected as a nature reserve and has high biodiversity. 
Properties with green fields are Østensjø farm.









Photo: Rune Nylund Larsen Source: dittoslo


----------



## Northon

Ullevål Hageby









Photo: Rune Nylund Larsen - dittoslo


----------



## Northon

St. Hanshaugen









Photo: Rune Nylund Larsen - dittoslo


----------



## Northon

Alley of colors by Øivind Eide, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Bridge by James Billings, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Arcadia by Tom Gulbrandsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo, Norway, 2013 August 1509 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

oslo, norway by Claudia Regina, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Norwegians by Franco Coluzzi, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

ans8596 by Robert Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Filipstadkaia and the Oslofjord by Bjørn Normann jr., on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Palmen Restaurant









Photo: Melisa Fajkovic 
dn.no magasinet


----------



## Northon

Restauranthuset «Den Røde Mølle» by Anne-Sophie, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Aida Luna by Cato Lien, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Walking on Akersgata street in Oslo, Norway by Emilio Santacoloma, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

FIAT BERLINA 500 L by Cato Lien, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Tusenfryd amusement park









Photo: 23oleg panoramio


----------



## tomPunk

*Briskeby area*
(between Frogner and Majorstuen)


Spania? by Alexander Ottesen, on Flickr



Briskeby by Frode Skjold, on Flickr



Briskeby Fire Station by acannavo, on Flickr



Briskeby kolonial by Geir Halvorsen, on Flickr


(2012, analog)

briskeby by charlotte o., on Flickr


(2007 before a few upgrades was made to the street)

Briskeby by t h e f h e, on Flickr



Vår i Oslo april 2011 by Andreas Viseth, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

*Briskeby* part 2


Uranienborg Church from Briskebyveien by Mathias, on Flickr


(2012)

briskeby by le miecznik współczesny, on Flickr


(2009 - still the same - protected  )

Briskebyveien 62 by Alexander Ottesen, on Flickr


(2013 - the same, only greener)

Rue Briskebyveien, Oslo by Jean-Pierre Bérubé, on Flickr



Briskebyveien by Vivian Ellingsen Gotaas, on Flickr


(2008 - right next to Riddervolds plass)
Oslo Norway 2nd May 2008 by loose_grip_99, on Flickr



Untitled by Carlos Bryant, on Flickr



Vår i Oslo april 2011 by Andreas Viseth, on Flickr


----------



## IceCheese

Northon said:


> Tv and radio buildings at Marienlyst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Odd-Steinar Tøllefsen / NTB Scanpix dagbladet


This picture must be 20-30 years old! And in the article it says "how it is today" :lol:


----------



## Northon

... by Marcello S, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

on top.. by Noah Williams, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Tjuvtitten - Tjuvholmen seen from above by kalevkevad, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Nygata - Oslo (Norway) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo Nights by shezo_88, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Storgata by aktuaroslo, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo's new seawater pool with a nice little beach at the tip of Sørenga.



























Photos by Sarah Pierstorff - NRK


----------



## cocacola213

A greating from Ainu.
Hokkaido's GDP per capita is similar to Norway and Tokyo.


----------



## Northon

Untitled by Ørjan Laxaa, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Tito Lausteen Quartet by Morten F, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Tito Lausteen Quartet by Morten F, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

August31_ 684_panorama by Anders, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Way to Central Station by David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity], on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Holmenkollen Kapell by David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome, very nice updates from Oslo! :cheers:


----------



## Northon

Bygdøy allé, Frogner.









Photo: Kjetil Ree wikimedia


----------



## Northon

Human monolith by Riccardo Graziotti, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Design can be art. Design can be aesthetics. Design is so simple, that's why it is so complicated © Paul Rand by Dmitry Tkachenko, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

The Old King by Tina Kjensli, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

A waterfall of people by Geir Halvorsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

The fortifications by Geir Halvorsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Spring in Oslo by Geir Halvorsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Duckling by TOMOYOSHI, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Tunnel Of Love by john ivar andresen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Grefsen, Tilt-shift effect by Svein Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Grünerlökka in Oslo by Marco Möllgaard, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

CA Street by Morten Helland, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

fra 9. etg. by Inge Knoff, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

The picture is from 2007 so much has changed since then 


From up here by Håkon Sønderland, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Holbergs Plass by Chris Kolbu, on Flickr


----------



## skytrax

WOOOW. This city looks great. Can't wait to visit it. :cheers:


----------



## tomPunk

Sagene by Vegard Sætrenes, on Flickr


Skiing in Grünerløkka

Nysnø by Tore Sætre, on Flickr


Theloderma corticale (Vietnamese Mossy Frog) in Oslo Reptilpark

Theloderma corticale (Vietnamese Mossy Frog) by Bent Tranberg, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Vigeland Parc, Oslo, Norway by Thorsten Tänzer, on Flickr



If I should make a YES cover by christer hedin, on Flickr


Bogstad Farm Manor

Bogstad Gård by Eiriktor, on Flickr



... by johnpaddler, on Flickr


Svartkulp, Nordmarka, Oslo

Svartkulp by Hege, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Opera by Tibor Kelemen, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Holmenkollen Ski Jump by John Moore, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Malmøya island, Norway 001 by IP Maesstro, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

waiting for the sunset by Gizella Girgász, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Adamstuen, north of Bislett area

140/365 Adamstuen, Oslo by John and Bente Bunæs, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

From Majorstuen borough

08.Oslo - Autour de Bogstadveien by Odile Blanvillain, on Flickr



28.Oslo - Autour de Bogstadveien by Odile Blanvillain, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

HumanTraffic by christer hedin, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

_Hovedøya cistercian monastery_
In 1147, a group of monks from Lincolnshire established a monastery at the island Hovedøya in the Oslo fjord. It remained a working monastery until 1532. 
These are some of the remains.

monastery by Hege, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Akershus Fortress (1290-1300 first historical mentions)

Full Moon by shezo_88, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

"Barcode Below"

Barcode Below (Barcode Bjørvika Oslo) by Sindre Eidissen Engelstad, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

AC/DC visiting Oslo July 17th 2015

AC/DC by Morten F, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Celebrity Eclipse docked in Oslo. Tjuvholmen on the left.

Celebrity Eclipse by Tom Gulbrandsen, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

"Fish-eyed Oslo street" - Damstredet, Oslo

fish eyed Oslo street by Hege, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Shots by © *Frode Skjold* ©

Vøyensvingen

Vøyensvingen by Frode Skjold, on Flickr


Thorvald Meyers gate

Thorvald Meyers gate (3) by Frode Skjold, on Flickr


Storgata

Storgata by Frode Skjold, on Flickr


Bogstadveien

Bogstadveien (2) by Frode Skjold, on Flickr



Street life by Frode Skjold, on Flickr


Dops gate

Dops gate by Frode Skjold, on Flickr



Rooftops (2) by Frode Skjold, on Flickr



The bridge by Frode Skjold, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Shots by © Frode Skjold © 2


Jazz attack by Frode Skjold, on Flickr



Kampen (2) by Frode Skjold, on Flickr



Into the black by Frode Skjold, on Flickr



Pink house by Frode Skjold, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Life is like Tetris, if it doesn't fit, just flip it over © Sabine Hein by Dmitry Tkachenko, on Flickr

My interest is in the future because I am going to spend the rest of my life there © Charles Kettering by Dmitry Tkachenko, on Flickr

Red Bull gives you wiiings! by Dmitry Tkachenko, on Flickr

Summer Nights and City Lights by Dmitry Tkachenko, on Flickr

Design can be art. Design can be aesthetics. Design is so simple, that's why it is so complicated © Paul Rand by Dmitry Tkachenko, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

One of the most attractive viewing points in Oslo at nighttime. by Dmitry Tkachenko, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

last day of summer by Hege, on Flickr
"I took this photo a couple of weeks ago on a day that was widely anticipated to be the last day of summer in Oslo (which turned out to be correct). I spent the whole day out in the forest to enjoy that summer feeling."

https://flic.kr/p/hvtQcR

https://flic.kr/p/hvu2Gq


St.hanshaugen Park by MR.MOBE, on Flickr


From Norsk Folkemuseum

Oslo, Norway 060 by IP Maesstro, on Flickr


Old petrol station, Norsk Folkemuseum

Old Petrol Station by John Hackston, on Flickr


Nobel Peace Center

Nobel Peace center, Oslo by jaғar ѕнaмeeм, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Lets do another post with focus on Oslo's excellent, largely very clean and beautiful natural surroundings.
2/3s of even the Oslo municipality itself consists of natural areas where a lot of it is protected. 



Moonlit Oslofjord by Einar Otto Stangvik, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/vd6z1w



Reven på Hovedøya by Tore Sætre, on Flickr



Paradisbukta (Paradise Bay) at Bygdøy, Oslo by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr



Holmenkollen by William Jobling, on Flickr



Views from around Oslo by Nigel Kane, on Flickr


Nes Farm in Maridalen, Oslo

Nes Farm in Maridalen, Oslo by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr


Vår Frelsers Gravlund (Our Saviors Graveyard)

Vår Frelsers Gravlund - Oslo - Norwegen by Franz, on Flickr



Northern lights over Oslo by Gunnar Kopperud, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Postgirobygget - Oslo by William Jobling, on Flickr
(Wrong title on picture, it's the Radisson Blu Scandinavia Hotel)


----------



## tomPunk

One night in Oslo by Holger Lockertsen, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Vigelandsparken. Oslo, Norway. by PhantomSwami, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/qv5tVo

https://flic.kr/p/s2VNip


----------



## tomPunk

Sørenga sea bath



marshol said:


> sorenga.no


----------



## tomPunk

The Mini Bottle Gallery

The Mini Bottle Gallery is the only one of its kind in the entire world, and contains the world's largest collection of miniature bottles, with 53,000 exhibited in 50 different installations in a 3-story building.

There are bottles filled with fruits and berries, worms and mice, just to mention a few. If you are the adventurous kind, you can take the slide down to the horror room.

A fun place to visit!


Mini Bottle Gallery, Oslo, Norway by Eimear Anne, on Flickr



Stalking by Abby Phoenix, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/qbGsqD


Untitled by shannon rae, on Flickr



bottles by laura, on Flickr



Mini Bottle Gallery, Oslo, Norway by Eimear Anne, on Flickr



Mini Bottle Gallery, Oslo by Hey Beans, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

- edit


----------



## marshol

My own


----------



## marshol

My own


----------



## marshol

My own


----------



## marshol

My own


----------



## tomPunk

DSC_8931 by Lise G., on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

209 / 365 (sunlit house, Vålerenga, Oslo) by Thomas Røst Stenerud, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Norvège Famille by Nicolas Braud, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo by ursonroute66, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

DSC_8957 by Lise G., on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo sentrum, Bjørvika by Eirik Helland Urke, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo by nechered, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

DSC05503-Pano.jpg by Pascal Spörri, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/xz1i1m


----------



## tomPunk

Grunerløkka, Oslo by Theo Triadafillos, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

these favorite days by Gizella Girgász, on Flickr


The Aker river

Autumn Stream by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr


The Aker river

Oslo by Morten F, on Flickr



IMG_4910 by The diary of Blue Shoes!, on Flickr



Vigeland Park, Oslo by fundroid, on Flickr



Woodland Cityscape by Aslak Tronrud, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/Be4ZQk

https://flic.kr/p/zZCtFD



Oslo city by nithyadhanapal, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo + Oslofjorden from Sørenga 2015-11 by Haakon Rud, on Flickr



DSC_0739.jpg by Stefan Johansson, on Flickr



DSC_0715.jpg by Stefan Johansson, on Flickr



Oslo - Street, detail by CF S, on Flickr



IMG_4759 by Megan Jevin, on Flickr



IMG_4905 by Megan Jevin, on Flickr



IMG_4922 by Megan Jevin, on Flickr



Pooh in Oslo by Mae Ochmau, on Flickr



... by johnpaddler, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

2015 SFEDN2616 Sam Duarte in Oslo, Norway by teckman, on Flickr



2015 SFEDN2540 University Botanical Garden (Botanisk Hage) in Oslo, Norway by teckman, on Flickr


Norsk Folkemuseum

Bygdøy_Folk_Museum 1.18, Oslo, Norway by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


One of the small islands in Oslo fjord. Named Nakkholmen/Nakholmen.

Nakkholmen 1.10, Norway by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

IMG_2409 by NWS, on Flickr



Capital city of Norway november night by NWS, on Flickr



Oslo, layer by layer by Einar Otto Stangvik, on Flickr


Night time inside Oslo Opera House.

Foyer by Nick Walker, on Flickr



Shadows and light by Erik Stenvik, on Flickr



Scorpius by Mikkeeeh, on Flickr


Norsk Folkemuseum

IMG_0688 by Ilkka Jukarainen, on Flickr



Bygdøy, Oslo-221260 by Jens Bergrahm, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

This is a slightly older pic now, from 2013, so it's changed a bit around the new area, but it's just too nice (and detailed) to not include.. 

Oslo seen from Ekeberg 2013








Source: http://www.tek.no/bildekritikk/bilde/oslo-skyline-sett-fra-ekeberg/1170014 */* _PosseSandboe_ (c) 2013
Opphavsrett: PosseSandboe


Bonus: Close to same view, updated!
Oslo by Jørn Eriksson, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Barcode Oslo III by Bent Kverme, on Flickr



Fred Olsen Gate | Oslo | Norvège by Thibault Poriel, on Flickr



pour la paix by Sylvie, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/B1vrUb



oslo 1 by Roger Hennum, on Flickr



oslo 23 by Roger Hennum, on Flickr


----------



## Registered_User

Star Wars meet Oslo Central Station


----------



## tomPunk

^^

Star Wars Tie Oslo by Carlos Bryant, on Flickr


Aurora Borealis over Oslo. A rare sight this far south.

Aurora Borealis by Cato Lien, on Flickr


Aker Brygge

Oslo: Aker Brygge by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr



Oslo med Bjørvika og Barcode by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Akershus fortress

2015-10-03; Akershus festning, Oslo, Norge by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


Akershus fortress (edited)

Oslo, Norway 066 - Folk Museum House by IP Maesstro, on Flickr



_1070112 S Oslo by florent collin, on Flickr


Edvard Munch - The Sun, 1911

Edvard Munch - The Sun, 1911 at Munch Museum Oslo Norway by mbell1975, on Flickr



Martin Whatson / Oslo - 15 dec 2015 by Ferdinand Feys, on Flickr



Martin Whatson / Oslo - 15 dec 2015 by Ferdinand Feys, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/CoLw1E

https://flic.kr/p/BNX2yp



Pariserhjul i Spikersuppa by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


*Merry Christmas!* 


Julebelysning i Bogstadveien by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr



Nordre Skøyen Hovedgård by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Aker Brygge and Tj.holmen night panorama

Aker Brygge, Oslo Panorama by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

This is the place where Edvard Munch got his inspiration for the painting Scream (today)

Skrik gjerde i Valhallveien by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Band: Ampmandens Døtre. Metal heads screaming :lol:

Ampmandens døtre by Morten F, on Flickr


House in Nordstrand district

Hus på hjørnet av Nordstransdveien og Åsdalsveien by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Small street in Grünerløkka district

_1070075 retouche S Oslo by florent collin, on Flickr


Right nearby the last pic

_1070072 retouche nettete S Oslo by florent collin, on Flickr


Grünerløkka (and the buildings of the old Schous brewery (defunct))

_1070061 S Oslo by florent collin, on Flickr


Paleet Oslo, a small but high end shopping arcade along Karl Johans gate

2014-12-21 - Paleet by Alexandru Stanoi, on Flickr


Paleet Oslo, a small but high end shopping arcade along Karl Johans gate

Bronze Curtain by Matthias Maraczi, on Flickr


Paleet Oslo, a small but high end shopping arcade along Karl Johans gate 

Kirsten Kokkin: Danserinne - In Paleet by kalevkevad, on Flickr



Fiskelykke på Huk by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr



Sunset in Oslo this december 12th

Brygga på Huk i motlys by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Registered_User

Grünerløkkas oldest building, dating back to the 1700's, was severely damaged by fire Yesterday night. 
It opened in May after undergoing a restoration worth more than 50 million NOK, and housed a highly regarded restaurant, bar and micro brewery.

Tuesday Dec 29.


Thursday Dec 31.


----------



## tomPunk

Yeah, sad thing ^^ that! hno:


----------



## tomPunk

Fireworks over Oslo 2016 (HNY!:colgate

Fireworks over Oslo 2016 by Per Mork, on Flickr


"Smile to the world - and the world smiles back at you!"

IMG_8603 by Graffiti Heaven, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/CJUgig


Tesla Taxi

Oslo_taxi_Tesla by EVREN ÇALIŞKAN, on Flickr



IMG_0149a by Bjorn Antonsen, on Flickr


Segway Karl Johan

... by johnpaddler, on Flickr



Botanisk Hage | Oslo, Norway by Brion Lance Caguiat, on Flickr



Oslo by night by Rune Lind, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

"Sturm und Drang" is a sculpture in Ekebergparken (Oslo, Norway) 2015. It is conducted by the British art brothers 
Jake (born 1966) and Dinos Chapman (born 1962).

Part of "Sturm und Drang", Ekeberg Parken - Norway by Vest der ute, on Flickr



Julepyntet tre mellom Rådhuset og Akerbrygge by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr



Flare by Franck, on Flickr



Dark waters by christer hedin, on Flickr


The area Rodeløkka is well known for these old small houses

Snippen på Rodeløkka by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr



Rodesplass by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Fornebu and Statoil, seen from Bygdøy/Huk

Lysaker på Snarøya by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


View over Kværner- and Svartdalen, downtown seen on right side of photo

Utsiktover Kværnerdalen og Svartdalen by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

This little and simple 1890s building in Grünerløkka has one of the best _real_ Italian pizza places in town, Villa Paradiso.

ANNO 1892, Oslo by markheybo, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Aker Brygge

Oslo by Mathieu Gouyen, on Flickr



Oslo III by niggypops, on Flickr


Oslo XI ferry

OSLO XI by aurinko4, on Flickr
Oslo has four aluminium boats operating ferry traffic. OSLO XI the oldest, built in 1989, room for 236 passangers.


Old postcard with cool "map drawing" of Oslo, from 1955 (Can't embed)
https://flic.kr/p/Cgi3pM


Grønland borough aerial

the beauty and the beast by Rune Lind, on Flickr


Sørenga

Oslo 2.12, Norway by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


Oslo airport - winter conditions 2016

Oslo airport Gardermoen. OSL/ENGM by Fredrik Hotvedt, on Flickr


Oslo airport - winter conditions 2016

Oslo airport Gardermoen. OSL/ENGM by Fredrik Hotvedt, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

The Oslo Opera House by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/qzx2FZ

https://flic.kr/p/gTuybC

https://flic.kr/p/qzx5o2

https://flic.kr/p/rbs9uD



Svanemor og de små på Østensjøvannet by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr



Red squirrel / Sciurus vulgaris / Ekorn by Bent Tranberg, on Flickr



HolmenKollen by Alireza, on Flickr



Communication crash course by Ruben Fagereng, on Flickr



One really cold sunrise by Sladjan Stojkovic, on Flickr



20160107_4495 by Inge Aukrust, on Flickr


Aurora Borealis December 20 2015

Aurora is dancing by Tom Gulbrandsen, on Flickr


Aurora Borealis December 20 2015

Aurora Nordmarka by NWS, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Tiny island by Oslo by Martin Ystenes, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Rodeløkka area

Trehus på Rodeløkka by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Cool street by Boris Krstic, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

The Holmenkollen ski jump in the mid-1960s. As you can see, it was really popular.
The history of the Holmenkollen jump goes back to 1892.

Holmenkollen by Leif Skandsen, on Flickr


Holmenkollen residential area.
Holmenkollen is considered a "high end" area to live. But there are quite many regular looking, Norwegian wood houses, too. With a few looking more extravagant here and there.

Holmenkollen by William Jobling, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

The current and modernized Holmenkollen

Ski jump by Sladjan Stojkovic, on Flickr


Outer parts of west Oslo seen from Holmenkollen Park hotel ---- >>

DSC00456 by HC CHAN, on Flickr



Expensive and Artistic Oslo by Sirus Kashefi, on Flickr



Curve Street in Oslo by Ryan Johns, on Flickr



Oslo is surrounded by nature by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo by Moyan Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Oslo :cheers:


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo Opera House by Louise Jayne Munton, on Flickr



Oslo Opera House by Louise Jayne Munton, on Flickr


Inside the grounds of the Akershus fortress

Akershus Fortress/Castle by Louise Jayne Munton, on Flickr



Akershus Fortress/Castle by Louise Jayne Munton, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Akershus Fortress/Castle by Louise Jayne Munton, on Flickr



Akershus Fortress/Castle by Louise Jayne Munton, on Flickr



Oslo by Louise Jayne Munton, on Flickr



Oslo by Louise Jayne Munton, on Flickr



Oslo by Louise Jayne Munton, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Akershus fortress (building first initiated in the 1290s) inner courtyard

Akershus Castle by Louise Jayne Munton, on Flickr



Akershus Castle by Louise Jayne Munton, on Flickr



Akershus Castle by Louise Jayne Munton, on Flickr



Akershus Castle by Louise Jayne Munton, on Flickr


Akershus prison church (1866)








Source: Wikipedia, here.


----------



## tomPunk

209 / 365 (sunlit house, Vålerenga, Oslo) by Thomas Røst Stenerud, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo, Norway. by Mats Anda, on Flickr



Oslo by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

I Am The City - Oslo - Anna B Gregorczyk by Anna B. Gregorczyk, on Flickr



Spring in Oslo by Dmitry Tkachenko, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo fjord

white houses by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr



Rudolph the chrome-nosed reindeer by Apparatjik, Oslo by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr



Before the sea freezes over by Olav Njaastad, on Flickr


----------



## Registered_User

Latest addition to Oslos skyline... The slope for X Games in Tøyenparken.


----------



## tomPunk

The second-to-last building in the Barcode (Operakvarteret) row is completed. Only one left to go.



OnTheNorthRoad said:


> Copyright for all photos belong to Akershus Eiendom. Link.


----------



## christos-greece

city by Sara Caroline Dahlstrøm, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Karl1587's post on Oslo from _2013_ in 'Capital Cities of the World' with latest population figures, 1.1 2016, added in.



Karl1587 said:


> *.:: OSLO | CAPITAL OF NORWAY ::.*
> *POPULATION | 658,390 (2016, municipality)*
> 
> Oslo by IV by knut.osm, on Flickr
> 
> Operaen og Barcode by knut.osm, on Flickr
> 
> Oslo rådhus og Aker Brygge by knut.osm, on Flickr​




Oslo city centre in the winter time by Where Matt Goes, on Flickr



Flyby Oslo by Bob Berch, on Flickr​


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo sentrum, Bjørvika by Eirik Helland Urke, on Flickr
Photo/copyright: Eirik Helland Urke


Public art in central Oslo, comprising a population of 50,000 figures, sculpted by Korean artist Do Ho Suh

Grass Roots Square by Robert Clear, on Flickr



Night Life by Skrekkugle, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Bright lights, big city - II by Ron Jansen, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oscarshall Palace on Bygdøy by Lasse Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Roe Deer on Bygdøy Royal Estate by Lasse Christensen, on Flickr



Sunset over Oslo and X Games Tøyenparken by Kjetil Lier Svendsen, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Tjuvholmen (Oslo District) by Weekend Wayfarers, on Flickr



Nasjonalmuseet by Weekend Wayfarers, on Flickr



Oslo Harbor by Weekend Wayfarers, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Frognerparken by Weekend Wayfarers, on Flickr



The Vigeland installation by Weekend Wayfarers, on Flickr



The Vigeland installation by Weekend Wayfarers, on Flickr



The Vigeland installation by Weekend Wayfarers, on Flickr



The Monolith by Weekend Wayfarers, on Flickr



Frogner Park's front gate by Weekend Wayfarers, on Flickr



Oslo Opera House by Weekend Wayfarers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The girl in red by Jon Inge Gronningsater, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

The Oseberg Ship, the most well-preserved viking ship in the world.

The Oseberg Ship by Weekend Wayfarers, on Flickr



Oslo 1.23, Norway by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr



Henrik Ibsens gate by alejandra ochmau, on Flickr



CHAMPAGNERIA by alejandra ochmau, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo (east) and Akershus fortress
Oslo 1.18, Norway by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Lovely street by Boris Krstic, on Flickr


Norsk Folkemuseum

January 08, 2016-4017.jpg by WASD42, on Flickr


Norsk Folkemuseum

January 08, 2016-4023.jpg by WASD42, on Flickr



January 08, 2016-4060.jpg by WASD42, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

oslo_14 by Sozerano, on Flickr



oslo_10 by Sozerano, on Flickr


Sunset panorama over Oslo late February 2016. X Games (Big air) at Tøyenparken.

Sunset Panorama over Oslo February 2016 by Kjetil Lier Svendsen, on Flickr



Vigelandsparken, Oslo, Norway, July 2015 by DAVID DLUGO, on Flickr



https://flic.kr/p/EFjgAb

https://flic.kr/p/EgZFjy

https://flic.kr/p/EzUJRr

https://flic.kr/p/EJ8mXr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcode Project by Weekend Wayfarers, on Flickr

Travel by ryan sheehan, on Flickr

Old Oslo - New Oslo by Bjørn Normann jr., on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Alexander Kiellands plass

Alexander Kiellands plass, Oslo, Norway. by ESM Photographics, on Flickr


Akershus fortress

Akershus slott og festning by Bent Tranberg, on Flickr


Aker Brygge

Oslo: Aker Brygge by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Various


Heeey! 400K Photostream views! Thank you all!  by Ruben Fagereng, on Flickr



Oslo sentralstasjon by Cam Procter, on Flickr



Oslo Sentralstasjon by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr



Karl Johans Gate by Martinus Scriblerus, on Flickr



Oslo, Karl Johans gate by davide fantasia, on Flickr



Karl Johans Gate by Mariano Mantel, on Flickr



Sognsvann (Nikon D3200+iPhone6 app) by Carlos Bryant, on Flickr



Frogner park by Esan Semi, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Norsk Folkemuseum

Norse Folkemuseum, July 2015 by DAVID DLUGO, on Flickr


Norsk Folkemuseum

Oslo, Norway 060 by IP Maesstro, on Flickr


Malmøya island small church

Malmøya island, Norway 002 by IP Maesstro, on Flickr


Ladegården, old farm manor near downtown

Ladegården i Oslo med åpen servering i høstferien by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Various

Leonardo da Vinci bridge in Ski municipality - metro Oslo

Ski, Norway 003 - Leonardo da Vinci bridge by IP Maesstro, on Flickr



Oslo: Akershus Slott by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr



Aker brygge, Oslo by Nithya Dhanapal, on Flickr



Museum of Cultural History, Oslo by Louise Jayne Munton, on Flickr



Museum of Cultural History, Oslo by Louise Jayne Munton, on Flickr



Museum of Cultural History, Oslo by Louise Jayne Munton, on Flickr


Oslo X-Games
https://flic.kr/p/ETNxhJ

https://flic.kr/p/EW7vNT



039-DSC02965 by Bazsi1979, on Flickr



Untitled by Kjell Erling Kjellman, on Flickr



Oslo: Ljabru by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr



IMG_3626 by Marco Vitiello, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Nydalen

Hus ved elva i Nydalen by Aktiv I Oslo.no, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Egertorget by Lene, on Flickr



Oslo Kvadraturen by Lene, on Flickr



Karl Johans gate, Oslo by jtbachmann, on Flickr



Oslo, 2016 by Marcello S, on Flickr



Oslo Fjord Sunset. by Matthias Dengler, on Flickr



056-DSC03062 by Balazs Szanto, on Flickr



Oslo in the snow. by ESM Photographics, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/EUfwfB

https://flic.kr/p/EvbaNQ

https://flic.kr/p/EbTqvm

https://flic.kr/p/Ec54Eb


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo fjord houses in the abundant green

Oslo Houses by Pink Pufalump, on Flickr


The fox on Hovedøya, an island in Oslo fjord

Mikkel rev på Hovedøya by per.aasen, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Tram line 13 in Lilleaker, Oslo west

Oslo tram lijn 13 on 27-2-2016 by Peter Velthoen, on Flickr



Shapes by ausfi, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Dyna Lighthouse - Oslo, Norway by Don Faber, on Flickr



Oslo in the snow. by ESM Photographics, on Flickr



Oslo in the snow. by ESM Photographics, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo in the snow. by ESM Photographics, on Flickr


Sunset over Nydalen, Oslo

Sunset over Oslo by Dmitry Tkachenko, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

The Ibsen Museum by Louise Jayne Munton, on Flickr



AIDAdiva in Oslo by Bent Tranberg, on Flickr



Big Brother by Martin Fagerås, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Dyna fyr fra Huk badeplass, Bygdøy, Oslo. by ESM Photographics, on Flickr



Northern Lights over Oslo, Norway 15th March - 2016 by Gunnar Kopperud, on Flickr



Night view over Oslo, Norway. by ESM Photographics, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo fjord

Quiet waters and blue sky by Ole Rodland, on Flickr



#fornebu#oslo#fjord #coastal#morning#sunrise#trees by Darijus Strasunskas, on Flickr



The Oslofjord in the sunset by camilla karstensen, on Flickr


'The reader' near VG building (largest daily)

Leser'n by ArtFan70, on Flickr


Several important Oslo buildings can be found in this one: City hall, Royal palace, Nationaltheatret, Oslo Børs, Havnelageret, KPMG building, etc.

Sentralebygninger i Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo aerial august 2015 
during the Øya festival
Øyafestivalen 2015 - torsdag sett fra lufta #øya2015 #tøyen #phantom3 by Kjetil Lier Svendsen, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Fargerike hus i St.Halvards gate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo aerial by Carlton Reid, on Flickr
"The city has tough "green belt" laws so there can be no horizontal expansion. 
This lack of space is a key reason why the city is aiming to go car-free in the CBD within a few years."



oslo-251.jpg by laggy1984, on Flickr



oslo-596.jpg by laggy1984, on Flickr


Ibsen museum, in his old home in Oslo

The Ibsen Museum by Louise Jayne Munton, on Flickr



Aker Brygge by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr


Holmenkollen Park Hotel

Holmenkollen by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr



oslo-515.jpg by laggy1984, on Flickr


I think this is student housing

oslo-299.jpg by laggy1984, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

https://flic.kr/p/FbGHFz



ferry_oslo-chp-15.jpg by laggy1984, on Flickr



ferry_oslo-chp-23.jpg by laggy1984, on Flickr



oslo-379.jpg by laggy1984, on Flickr



oslo-368.jpg by laggy1984, on Flickr



oslo-361.jpg by laggy1984, on Flickr



oslo-366.jpg by laggy1984, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

The old eastern train station hall is a part of todays "Oslo S" central station, but has been refurbished to 
a somewhat high-end mix of eating and shopping place (A small hotel has also been added there)

oslo-38.jpg by laggy1984, on Flickr



oslo-52.jpg by laggy1984, on Flickr



oslo-51.jpg by laggy1984, on Flickr



oslo-88.jpg by laggy1984, on Flickr


Nationaltheatret

oslo-83.jpg by laggy1984, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

IMG_8580 by Enrico Razzetti, on Flickr



Oslo_Norwegen_Norge_(2016)_599b by inextremo96, on Flickr



Oslo_Norwegen_Norge_(2016)_597b by inextremo96, on Flickr



February, 2016 Oslo, Norway by Hiromitsu Furukawa, on Flickr



February, 2016 Oslo, Norway by Hiromitsu Furukawa, on Flickr



DSC_0407 - DSC_0421 by John Teilman Aubert, on Flickr



DSC_0062 - DSC_0076 by John Teilman Aubert, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

*Outside city center* 


2016-02-22 - Oslo Architecture by Alexandru Stanoi, on Flickr



2016-03-07 - Oslo Architecture by Alexandru Stanoi, on Flickr



2016-03-25 - Nice House by Alexandru Stanoi, on Flickr



February, 2016 Oslo, Norway by Hiromitsu Furukawa, on Flickr


*City center*


Oslo by Arne Halvorsen, on Flickr



2016-02-19 - Sculpture by Alexandru Stanoi, on Flickr



Oslo by Karl Erik Olsen, on Flickr



Oslo, March 2016 by BigBen Graffiti, on Flickr



Ridder ALL - BigBen CEP DFR by BigBen Graffiti, on Flickr



Radhus by Simon Geoghegan, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Aker Brygge / Oslo by fabrys, on Flickr



Night at the opera by Øystein Karlsen, on Flickr



DSC_0918 by Yoseph Wolde-Mariam, on Flickr


Old houses in the Akershus fortress area

Oslo by Carl Öhrn, on Flickr



I have taken this photo in Oslo city. and Its a typical Modern... by zhang zheng, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

In the metro of Oslo we also find Drammen, a town of around 70 000-90 000 inh. (depending on the criteria).

The city centre lies at the end of a valley, on both sides of the Drammenselva river, and where the river meets the Drammensfjord. 
Drammen is also the main harbor for car and fruit import in Norway.

Drammen by Ole Kjennerud, on Flickr
^^ This is Drammen nearest the fjord

And this is Drammen further inland.

A nice view of Drammen city by Esan Semi, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

The oldest still active brewery in Norway lies in Drammen, Aass brewery (no, the pronounciation is nothing like a certain dirty word ).








Aass Brewery, source: Wikipedia, here.


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo by Carl Öhrn, on Flickr



Resting the eyes by Boris Krstic, on Flickr



Oslo by Carl Öhrn, on Flickr



Gravlund by A guy called John, on Flickr



Jernbanetorget by jechstra, on Flickr



Technopolis by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr



20160325_4955 by Inge Aukrust, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/Fm2bxb

https://flic.kr/p/FwfGKH



Oslo, 2016 by Marcello S, on Flickr



Oslo, 2016 by Marcello S, on Flickr



Oslo, 2016 by Marcello S, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo, 2016 by Marcello S, on Flickr



Oslo, 2016 by Marcello S, on Flickr



Oslo, 2016 by Marcello S, on Flickr



Oslo, 2016 by Marcello S, on Flickr



Grünerløkka by Marcello S, on Flickr



Oslo, 2016 by Marcello S, on Flickr



Oslo, 2016 by Marcello S, on Flickr



Oslo, 2016 by Marcello S, on Flickr



Oslo, 2016 by Marcello S, on Flickr



#17 by Marcello S, on Flickr



Oslo 2015 by Marcello S, on Flickr



Oslo 2015 by Marcello S, on Flickr



#14 by Marcello S, on Flickr



Rådhuskaia, Oslo - 2015 by Marcello S, on Flickr



Grünerløkka, Oslo - 2015 by Marcello S, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo by cibar, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo, 2016 by Marcello S, on Flickr



Oslo, 2016 by Marcello S, on Flickr



Oslo, 2016 by Marcello S, on Flickr



... by Marcello S, on Flickr



... by Marcello S, on Flickr



... by Marcello S, on Flickr



Old door in Oslo by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr



SSC by Dominik Jaeck, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo 3.17, Norway by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr



DSC_0191 - DSC_0198 by John Teilman Aubert, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Barcode district, Oslo, Norway. by Mats Anda, on Flickr



Oslo by Carl Öhrn, on Flickr



Downtown Oslo by Jørn Eriksson, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

*Tjuvholmen*


Norwegen_2015_13_Tjuvholmen_009 by Johnny Graber, on Flickr



Astrup Fearnley Museum by Ole Rodland, on Flickr



Tjuvholmen Lille Stranden 3 by Wojtek Gurak, on Flickr



Tjuvholmen med hotellet The Thief til høyre by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Aker Brygge
https://flic.kr/p/oXabfM

https://flic.kr/p/oEWnaT


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo Sk-cruise by Bastian Eichhorn, on Flickr



Oslo by Sorgul, on Flickr



Arno Bergs Plass i Gyldenløves gate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr



2016-03-30 - Elephant by Alexandru Stanoi, on Flickr



Oslo City panorama 2016 by NWS, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

DSCF7104 by antimatter71, on Flickr



DSCF7100 by antimatter71, on Flickr


1700s (and 1800s) building

DSCF7113 by antimatter71, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Panorama of Bjørvika, Oslo by Henning Klokkeråsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Sørenga, Oslo by Henning Klokkeråsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Celebrity Eclipse by Tom Gulbrandsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo set 4 18g by Roger Hennum, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

OSLO hygge ! by Roger Hennum, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

oslo set 5 2 by Roger Hennum, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Tjuvtitten 1 by Roger Hennum, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Tjuvholmen F3, Niels Torp by David Ewen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Astrup Fearnley Museum by Wojtek Gurak, on Flickr


Astrup Fearnley Museum by Wojtek Gurak, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

IMG_3095 by Maxim Andreessen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Tjuvholmen. The girls are relaxing and the dogs are fighting or playing? 


Dog fight by JoachimBakken, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

^^ oh LORD! lol heheh :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo by Night 16 by Bene C., on Flickr

Oslo opera at night by Monika Duobaite, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Fargerike hus i St.Halvards gate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Ermesjo_DSCF7839pixlr by Dag Ermesjo, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Ingen knuste ruter hos Ruter by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Briskeby by Leif Skandsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo Tramway Museum (Norwegian: Sporveismuseet) is a railway museum located at Majorstuen in Oslo.


Tram Museum by Andreas Løve Storm Fausko, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Majorstua by Leif Skandsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Majorstua (2) by Frode Skjold, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Ekeberg sculpture park


Walking Woman by astrid westvang, on Flickr


Marilyn by astrid westvang, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Aker Brygge / Oslo by fabrys, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Vår Frelsers gravlund (Our Saviour's cemetery) is located a short walk from the city centre of Oslo. 

The cemetery was created in 1808, extended in 1911, and has been full since 1952.

Notable 'residents' include the artist Edvard Munch of 'The Scream' fame, and the playwright Henrik Ibsen is buried there.



Gravlund by A guy called John, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Damstredet - Oslo by Mona, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

NSB 73146 40606 Oslo 26 februar 2016 by Peter Velthoen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo streets by Leo Hidalgo, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

The city by Mona, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Akershus by Jörg Eichelberger (Seòrsa MacLately), on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Wet by Stian Håheim, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

A Wintry Walk by A guy called John, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Maridalen


Pines In Winter by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Aker Brygge, Oslo by LiseHH, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Urban foggy abstract by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

December sun


Calmer Waters by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Colorful homes by Fredrik Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo 2.14, Norway by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

red bus by Sara Caroline Dahlstrøm, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Bygdøy


Cloudy North by Christian, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Slottsparken Oslo by Carlos Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Maridalsvannet


Late Autumn Landscape by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Valerenga Church by Tonca, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Colorful Oslo by linslscn, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Bright lights, big city - I by Ron Jansen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Sur le toit de l'Oslo Opera House | Oslofjord | Norvège by Thibault Poriel, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Lady Lara, Oslo Operahouse by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

IMG_4962 by NWS, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Aker brygge - Tjuvholmen


Tjuvholmen is one of the newest Oslo’s boroughs. by Dmitry Tkachenko, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Autumn Pathway by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo Norway 021 by Emy Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Akershusstranda - Aker Brygge. Oslo by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

IMG_6284 (1)-1 by LiseHH, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Sculptures In Autumn by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo Cityscape by Torstein Roenaas, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Autumn Light by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Barcode by Torstein Roenaas, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Watch Neighbourhood Dog by Ruben Fagereng, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Akershus Slott - Oslo by alex guerber, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo by night by Kenneth Settem, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo by night by Pascal, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Golden cones by Kai Friis, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

At Oslo Airport - Gardermoen


DUS/EDDL - 09.2015 - LN-RPO by Martina Makosch, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo Opera Sunset by Robert Cross, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Busker by Roberto Oggiano, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Nakkholmen 1.3, Norway by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

After school by christer hedin, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Nydalen


River wild by Kai Friis, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

On Guard by MR.MOBE, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo Blue Hour by Robert Downie, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Royal Palace Oslo by Tonca, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo 3.4, Norway by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

The Pond, Bogstad Estate, Oslo - Norway by Katrine~, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo, Norway 062 by IP Maesstro, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo reptile park by Glen Darrud, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Holmenkollen Ski Jump Hill, Oslo, Norway. by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Urban Decay: Riverside by Lasse M, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Nobel Peace House by Esan Semi, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo: Waiting for the Train by Tore Bustad, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Horses by Alireza, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Night view over Oslo, Norway. by ESM Photographics, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Astrup Fearnley Museum of Modern Art- Oslo by Antonio Rino Gastaldi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo opera at night by Monika Duobaite, on Flickr

Oslo night panorama, Norway. by Mats Anda, on Flickr

Oslo by night by Kjell Jøran Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

vigelandsparken by Erhard Staufenbiel, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Shady Pathway by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Transistor by Arne Halvorsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Mic by Boris Krstic, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

#Ulvetrappen, Ilatrappen by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Tjuvholmen, Oslo by Zou san, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Fram by adkmusic, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Bygdøy museum with Gjøa in front by Marius Konrad Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo sentrum by Eirik Helland Urke, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Alexander Kiellands plass, Oslo, Norway. by ESM Photographics, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

A view over Oslo, Norway. by ESM Photographics, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Royal Palace in Oslo, Norway. by ESM Photographics, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Star Wars Tie Oslo by Carlos Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Sørenga bad (bath) at night by Frank Paul Silye, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Double bubble thrashing by Roar A G Magnussen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Parque Vigeland Oslo by Carlos Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Frogner Oslo by Carlos Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Barcode Bikes by Rickard Eriksson, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

A couple on the Roof by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Havnabakken, Oslo, Norway (HDR) by Erlend Schei, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

It happens sometimes, not often, that the northern lights enlighten the sky above Oslo 


The Oslo Aurora... by Christoffer Lehre, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Autumn sunshine on Sankthanshaugen in Oslo by Ivar Kvistum, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Shadows and light by Erik Stenvik, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Tiny Superman by Amund Stavestrand, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Monday morning by christer hedin, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Happy on wheels by Marcos Praxoulis, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Yesterdays news by christer hedin, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Hot street artist by Cato Lien, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

- The Lillebjorn Nilsen guitar 
Canadian luthier William Laskin's master piece, the GOD NATT OSLO (Good Night Oslo, title of a Lillebjorn song) guitar. Here in the hands of a young man from the neighbourhood who hardly dears to touch this work of art.


The Lillebjorn Nilsen guitar by Lillebjorn Nilsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

metallic harbour surveillance by Sönke Städtler, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Panorama view Oslo, Norway. by ESM Photographics, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

taking pictures by Valentin Constantin, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Botanical garden


Pink Pastel Summer Dream by Cecilie Sønsteby, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

oslo (90) by Stefano Campolo, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Peace by Manlio, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Botanical garden


Waterfall by MR.MOBE, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Kirkegata by georgemoga, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

tussilago farfara by christer hedin, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Bankplassen by georgemoga, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

- This cinema has four screens of 766, 108, 89 and 82 seats.

The blue plaque on the wall suggests that this was originally a site in the Tivoli Gardens and that a 'Circus Variete' was constructed in 1895.

The first film images in Scandinavia were projected here on April 6, 1896.

The original building was demolished in 1935 and the current cinema was built in 1938.


Klingenberg Kino, Olav V's Gate 4, Oslo by Royitp, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^Chucky the Clown:lol:, That's Me !! Northon  !! Great and Beautiful Photos , I Missed your Great Posts and Beautiful Photos , well appreciated and Thanks again and again, Keep Posting more, and May God Bless the Happy World of the # 1 World Wide Website of SkyScraperCity dot com:banana: , almost 14 Years Strong This September 9/11 , Wow the 15th Anniversary of Ground ZERO, We Will Never Forgethno: !!!! :cheers:





Northon said:


> The Clown by Ramon C., on Flickr


----------



## Northon

^^ Hey Chuck, and thank you so much!

I'm only periodically in our community due to lack of time and so much else going on. Anyway, nice to be here! :cheers:


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

FEEL THE BERN :banana:!! That's Bernie Sanders Visiting Norway:cheers: , He's running for the Next U.S.A. President, no chance of winning the Nomination, because His Dentures keeps dropping out of his mouth when he yells, " HELP ME " it's The FLY !!!:lol:hno:
^^Northon:applause:, You the man, Great and Beautiful Photos' keep Posting More Please and Very Well Appreciated ," Let's Get Happy ", a Great Song !! , Thanks again and again !! 



Northon said:


> Yesterdays news by christer hedin, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

^^ Hehe Chuck, you're a funny guy, I like it :cheers: And many thanks again! 



Autumn in Nydalen, Oslo by Bent Tranberg, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

337 by ingvaldaarstein, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

The nearest crane is where they are now building the new Munch museum.


Under Construction 9 by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Enter the gates of Gimle by cinclus66, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

DSC_3482 by Francesco Belletti, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Some of Oslo's beautiful surrounding ground.


Late Autumn Landscape by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Bjørvika by David Völgyes, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Okay, duties call, I have to go now. Thanks, Chuck, and all of you who like and all visitors in this thread. Bye for now!


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Northon, Thanks a lot, Great Posts again and again, Please come back soon,:banana: 

I'll Be backl!! :lol::nuts:
Okay , Don't forget, You Come Back now ya hear !!


Northon said:


> Okay, duties call, I have to go now. Thanks, Chuck, and all of you who like and all visitors in this thread. Bye for now!


----------



## FAAN

Oslo is a great city. Thanks for the updates, Northon!


----------



## Northon

Thanks so much FAAN, I'm glad you like it :cheers1:


----------



## Northon

Per le vie di Oslo by Andrea Rapisarda, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Black Metal Easter by Tore Bustad, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Art by Tore Bustad, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Out in the Streets by Tore Bustad, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Playing by Tore Bustad, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

... by Tore Bustad, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Back to the Future by Tore Bustad, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

... by Tore Bustad, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Beetle by Tore Bustad, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Streets of Oslo by Tore Bustad, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Free CDs by Tore Bustad, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

On the Streets of Oslo by Tore Bustad, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo City Hall by Tore Bustad, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Barcode by Ole Kjennerud, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Sunset Fisherman by Heli Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Untitled by Pau Buscató, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Dyna Lighthouse by John Petter Hagen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Making friends by Heidi Rummelhoff Ringstad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


Oslo S by Jørn Eriksson, on Flickr

Oslo by Jørn Eriksson, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Reflections on Oslo Opera House 3 by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr


Reflections on Oslo Opera House 2 by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo, Norway 068 - City Reflections by IP Maesstro, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Foggy path by Kai Friis, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^WOW So Cool, !! :banana: N
Northon Does His Great Post action again and again, That's so COOL, Dog in mirror image, Fantastic , Thanks again and Well Appreciated , Beautiful and Wonderful Photos, Keep Posting more, More "likes " To You and Tom Punk here , Great Photos also By Christos Greece , Too :cheers:
Fantastic and the Best of the Best :cheers:


Northon said:


> Untitled by Pau Buscató, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

^^ Thank you Chuck! 

Your comments are much appreciated


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^WOW !! Wow !, Wow , " What a View To a Chill "
Bond , James Bond ! ,. Shaken , Not Stirred !!:lol::nuts:
Great Photo from 3 Years ago way back as Your Post here Gairo , Fantastic and Beautiful Night Photo of Oslo, Norway:banana:, Please Post More like this One , Very Well appreciated and Thanks Our SSC Friendly Family Friend and Our SSC Brother !! Thanks !!:cheers:



Galro said:


> All rights reserved by Auensen @ http://www.flickr.com/photos/sup3rtux/7831329604/sizes/l/in/photostream/


 From Post # 529, May 6th, 2013


----------



## tomPunk

'Dørene Lukkes' at Ulsrud station in Oslo, Norway by TelmoMiel. The piece tells a story by I Support Street Art, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Statoil building, fornebu Oslo by Bartłomiej Kopczyński, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Kindergarten

14-NO-OS-NP-IMG_6922.jpg by Niklas Poggel, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Castle by Babeeshan Jeyapalan, on Flickr



Slottet by Babeeshan Jeyapalan, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

The Oslo Opera House by James Losey, on Flickr



Nationaltheatret / Oslo National Theatre by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Grünerløkka district, ex-industry

In the Heart of Olso by James Losey, on Flickr


60 km north of Oslo

In a Row II by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo by Moyan Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Astrup Fearnley Museum by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

A palm tree in Oslo?


Båten Riva Italia på vinterlagring ved Tjuvholmen by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Untitled by ausfi, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

P5110057.jpg by Laila Fure, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Sunset on the Oslofjord by Dmitry Tkachenko, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Tjuvholmen by Thu Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

2015-03-17_01-03-13 by Thu Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Old shipyard in Oslo by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Tjuvholmen sunset by Stefan Brundige, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo, Tjuvholmen/Aker Brygge by Rune Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo, Tjuvholmen/Aker Brygge by Rune Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Astrup Fearnley Museum by Wojtek Gurak, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Handelsbanken Tjuvholmen by Wojtek Gurak, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo by Moyan Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo Opera Sunset by Robert Cross, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo harbour, phonebox cutout. by Jorgen Juul, on Flickr


Phonebox in Oslo harbour by Jorgen Juul, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Basarhallene på Youngstorget by Jorgen Juul, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Trolly in Oslo by Jorgen Juul, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

The botanical garden in Oslo by Bent Tranberg, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo Cultural Museum - Oslo, Norway by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo: Viking Ship Museum (sled) by zug55, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo Architecture 2 by Ryan Johns, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

DSC04251 by Henning Nilsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Viking Ship Museum by Miseon Park, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Frozen Oslo in sunset by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

_DSC0075 by Petr Makarov, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

_DSC0016 by Petr Makarov, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oscarshall Palace on Bygdøy by Lasse Christensen, on Flickr


Roe Deer on Bygdøy Royal Estate by Lasse Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo by night by SOPrestmo, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

20160117_105703_tur_til_hovedøya by Jan Olav Lindåsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo is surrounded by nature by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Urban Riverscape by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Paulus kirke by Tore Sætre, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Grünerløkka skole by Tore Sætre, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Vigelandsparken by James Collier, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Midwinter sunlight on First day of Christmas 2015 by Erik Stenvik, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Old road on First day of Christmas 2015 by Erik Stenvik, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Someone is home by Kai Friis, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Walking by Kai Friis, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Blue corrals by Kai Friis, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Evening falls over Oslo by Andrew Henning, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo Opera House by Stefan Brundige, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

DSC02313.jpg by Boris Hampel, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

DSC02302.jpg by Boris Hampel, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

DSC02301.jpg by Boris Hampel, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Star Bugs by perspective-OL, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Troma Tributaries by Ruben Fagereng, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Come play, stupid dog! by Ruben Fagereng, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Attack of the Giant Houseplant by Ruben Fagereng, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo Barcode Project by Dmitry Tkachenko, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo-6684 by Stephen Bugno, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

IMGP0577 by Zoe Bazilchuk, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

IMGP0537 by Zoe Bazilchuk, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Commuting Oslo S, Norway by Terje Helberg, on Flickr


Commuting Oslo S, Norway by Terje Helberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo 2.4, Norway by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr

Sunlight striving to break through... by Jon Urdal, on Flickr

DSC_8240 by Duc Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

View from the spot where Munch painted the famous image "The Scream" If I'm not mistaken 


P1250015.jpg by Laila Fure, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

A nice day in one of Oslo's many recreation areas.


Parhelion by Svein Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Hjemferd by Ruben Fagereng, on Flickr


The Caller by Ruben Fagereng, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Holmenkollen ski jump, Oslo view from seaside by LiseHH, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Sagene 2 by Tobias Ruus, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Clouds, snow and ice in Oslo by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Barcode, Oslo by Rune Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Radiance by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Barcode II by Paal Tonne, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Form og flora på Kontraskjæret i Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Enebakkveien by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo Opera House, Norway by K Michael, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

13-16 (75) by antimatter71, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

DSCF3720 by antimatter71, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Jernbanetorget Oslo 2015 by Henning S Pettersen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

golden bridge by Ivar Kvistum, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Art? :lol:


Markedsføringsstunt fra Rørlegger Roger Hagen på Bryn by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Nasjonalteatret i Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo skyline blur by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo Opera by Lothar Heller, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

oslo by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Lysakerelva, Oslo, Norway. by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Astrup Fearnley Museet, by Renzo Piano by Lucia Fantasia, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo Opera House by vilartoni, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo by Daisy Swaffer, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

_oslo_2.0 by uli b, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo - Thon Hotels by towytopper, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo Opera House by Brent Mooers Photography, on Flickr


Oslo Opera House by Aslak Tronrud, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo today by Bjørn Normann jr., on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo Evening by William Jobling, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Barcode, Oslo, Norway. by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

playing with shadows by Federico Soffici, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo by Gabi, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Christiania style by tewhiufoto, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo Harbor by Brent Mooers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo, Norway by Brian Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

oslo by Djsteff20, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo, Norway by Rutsimta, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo City hall by jon700, on Flickr


Oslo, Norway, 2013 August 1418 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Untitled by Tuija Sonkkila, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo Bay by Winnie_nevrothwen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Akershus Fortress


Oslo by Peta Chow, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo Opera House, Norway by Ken Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo by Giuseppe Casalino, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo by Peta Chow, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo News by Ian Gethings, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo Kon-Tiki Museum by Easy Traveler, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo-024 by Hannu Tenhunen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo by jurip, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo March 2014 by H_E_L, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Akerbrygge, Oslo by Loma_Marcondes, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo Opera House, Norway by Ken Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo Perspective by Éole Wind, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Nightime Oslo by Ian Fletcher, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

oslo by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

** Oslo City ** by Charn High ISO Low IQ, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo Panorama by Aslak Tronrud, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo by Jan torbjornsson, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo by Jan torbjornsson, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Calm, green and largely car-free - typical central Oslo scene by Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Fortezza di Akershus, Oslo by Giuseppe, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo central station-2 by christer hedin, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Untitled by Marc Portabella Navarro, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Østrem in Oslo - Rise and shine! by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo City Museum by Louise Jayne Munton, on Flickr



Oslo City Museum by Louise Jayne Munton, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Cynical pubs in Oslo! by Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Statoil Building, Oslo by Bartłomiej Kopczyński, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

*Stortinget, the Norwegian parliament, 150 years old* - May 9th 2016


Stortingsbygningen 150 år by Statsministerens kontor, on Flickr


Erna Solberg and president of Stortinget, Ole M. Thommesen, can be seen here

Stortingsbygningen 150 år by Statsministerens kontor, on Flickr



Stortingsbygningens jubileumsfest 9. mai 2016 by Stortinget, on Flickr



Stortingsbygningens jubileumsfest 9. mai 2016 by Stortinget, on Flickr



Stortingsbygningens jubileumsfest 9. mai 2016 by Stortinget, on Flickr



Stortingsbygningens jubileumsfest 9. mai 2016 by Stortinget, on Flickr



Stortingsbygningens jubileumsfest 9. mai 2016 by Stortinget, on Flickr



Stortingsbygningens jubileumsfest 9. mai 2016 by Stortinget, on Flickr



Stortingsbygningens jubileumsfest 9. mai 2016 by Stortinget, on Flickr



Stortingsbygningens jubileumsfest 9. mai 2016 by Stortinget, on Flickr



Stortingsbygningens jubileumsfest 9. mai 2016 by Stortinget, on Flickr



Stortingsbygningens jubileumsfest 9. mai 2016 by Stortinget, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

The Airport Expresstrain and the Norwegian airplane (B737-300 - LN-KKV) on final approach for RWY 01R at OSL


BM-71 and Boeing 737-300 by Tom Gulbrandsen, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo by Jan torbjornsson, on Flickr



Oslo by Robert Karason, on Flickr



Tesla town by gaelle et arnaud, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Johnston at the quayside in Oslo, with our boat for a cruise around Oslofjorden. by Johnston, on Flickr



Sand beach in Oslo by Tomáš Liczka, on Flickr



Spring by Lars Øverbø, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo Sentralstation by Tomáš Liczka, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Small 'wild' area in the middle of the city, Alna river in Svartdalen

Alnaelven i Svartdalen by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Nighthawk diner by christer hedin, on Flickr



Theatercafeen-5 by christer hedin, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Damstredet by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Henrik Wergeland by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Rådhusplassen, Oslo by Andreasfe, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

*17. of May 2016*
Norway's constitution day


17. mai 2016 by Rune Lind, on Flickr



17. mai 2016 by Rune Lind, on Flickr



17. mai 2016 by Rune Lind, on Flickr



17. mai 2016 by Rune Lind, on Flickr



17. mai 2016 by Rune Lind, on Flickr



13247751_10156918099245710_66185441000973902_o by Daniel Hjøllo, on Flickr



Celebrating The Norwegian National Day - 17 Mai by Mona, on Flickr



17. mai 2016 by Rune Lind, on Flickr



17. mai 2016 by Rune Lind, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Sehesteds plass

Sehestedsplass by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr



pride by Ksawery, on Flickr



chilling out by Valentin Constantin, on Flickr



Oslo 2.22, Norway by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr



DSC_0263.jpg by Gavin Sinnerton, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

DSC_0229.jpg by Gavin Sinnerton, on Flickr



Norwegian Castle by MR.MOBE, on Flickr



So very #Oslo and #norway #bike by Colville-Andersen, on Flickr



2016-05-09 - Oslo Architecture by Alexandru Stanoi, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Maridalen, Oslo by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr



2016-05-14 - Henie Onstad Kunstsenter by Alexandru Stanoi, on Flickr



2016-05-10 - Oslo Architecture by Alexandru Stanoi, on Flickr



#oslo#norway #bsozos by vasilis sozos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016_04_oslo_0087m by Gabor Pal, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

A lot of marching and marching band activity a few days ago, I'm not totally sure why. :dunno: 


City Concert-11 by U. S. Army Old Guard Fife and Drum Corps, on Flickr



City Concert-5 by U. S. Army Old Guard Fife and Drum Corps, on Flickr



City Concert-13 by U. S. Army Old Guard Fife and Drum Corps, on Flickr



City Concert-12 by U. S. Army Old Guard Fife and Drum Corps, on Flickr



City Concert-1 by U. S. Army Old Guard Fife and Drum Corps, on Flickr



City Concert-4 by U. S. Army Old Guard Fife and Drum Corps, on Flickr


IMGP3040 by Ryan Gilpin, on Flickr



IMGP3035 by Ryan Gilpin, on Flickr



norwaynews-1 by U. S. Army Old Guard Fife and Drum Corps, on Flickr



Sailing back to the harbour by Pengcheng Wang, on Flickr



_MG_0628 by Lisbet Svensson, on Flickr



_MG_0619 by Lisbet Svensson, on Flickr



IMGP2968 by Ryan Gilpin, on Flickr



IMGP2967 by Ryan Gilpin, on Flickr


The Viking ship museum

IMGP2969 by Ryan Gilpin, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

The Viking ship museum

IMGP2978 by Ryan Gilpin, on Flickr



IMGP2972 by Ryan Gilpin, on Flickr



IMGP2983 by Ryan Gilpin, on Flickr


Maridalen lake

Glimmering Lake by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr



Untitled by Delia Puzzovio, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Rådhuset by Eddie, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Stortinget by Eddie, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo Palace by Eddie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I Want To Ride Bicycle by Julien Flawinne, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

- edit: DMCA


----------



## tomPunk

Norsk Folkemuseum

Oslo church w leaves 1600pix by Thomas Christensen, on Flickr



Oslo waiting 1600pix by Thomas Christensen, on Flickr



Oslo farms 1600pix by Thomas Christensen, on Flickr



Norway by Chris Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Some shots from *the Aker river walk*:
Parts of this river goes through old industry of Oslo


Oslo by Peta Chow, on Flickr



Oslo by Peta Chow, on Flickr



Oslo by Peta Chow, on Flickr



Oslo by Peta Chow, on Flickr



Oslo by Peta Chow, on Flickr



IMGP3265 by Ryan Gilpin, on Flickr



Oslo by Peta Chow, on Flickr



Oslo by Peta Chow, on Flickr



Oslo by Peta Chow, on Flickr



Oslo by Peta Chow, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Exploring Oslo by Andrew Silva, on Flickr



Exploring Oslo by Andrew Silva, on Flickr



Exploring Oslo by Andrew Silva, on Flickr



Exploring Oslo by Andrew Silva, on Flickr



Exploring Oslo by Andrew Silva, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Exploring Oslo by Andrew Silva, on Flickr



Exploring Oslo by Andrew Silva, on Flickr



Exploring Oslo by Andrew Silva, on Flickr



Exploring Oslo by Andrew Silva, on Flickr



Exploring Oslo by Andrew Silva, on Flickr



Oslo NB 1600pix by Thomas Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo ships 1600pix by Thomas Christensen, on Flickr



Oslo sunset 1600pix by Thomas Christensen, on Flickr


Summer cabins on islands

Oslo islands 1600pix by Thomas Christensen, on Flickr



Oslo Incognitogaten 1600pix by Thomas Christensen, on Flickr



Oslo historic 1600pix by Thomas Christensen, on Flickr



Oslo gutt og jente 1600pix by Thomas Christensen, on Flickr



Oslo Folkemuseet 02 1600pix by Thomas Christensen, on Flickr



Oslo harbor 1600pix by Thomas Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Panorama of Oslo Townhall and Fridtjof Nansens Plass in the Evening, Oslo, Norway [OC] [2048x1152] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/HTjYw8

https://flic.kr/p/HxUrhA



Oslo, Norway by - J.S.K photo impressions -, on Flickr



Old fashion by Valentin Constantin, on Flickr



Spray Min by Ruben Fagereng, on Flickr



Windows in Oslo by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr



Corner by Ørjan Laxaa, on Flickr



Oslo by Morten F, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Østensjøvannet by Jan Fredrik Samuelsen, on Flickr



IMG_0952 by Manchester Imaging, on Flickr



IMG_1009 by Manchester Imaging, on Flickr



IMG_1006 by Manchester Imaging, on Flickr



IMG_8294.jpg by Brian Moore, on Flickr



IMG_8246.jpg by Brian Moore, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Luftig lunsj på Oslos tak. #sommer #oslo by Bård Lauvås, on Flickr



Sukkerbiten by Tor Anders Johansen, on Flickr



Paradisbukta (1) by Tor Anders Johansen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Government building (Y-blokka) by astrid westvang, on Flickr


South Koreans by Cato Lien, on Flickr


Busy street by Rafael Martinez Guerrero, on Flickr



Oslo 2.22, Norway by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Shadows on the Opera roof by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Oslo, Norway: Opera House at night by nabobswims, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Byporten HDR by Sigurd Rage, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Aker Brygge by Arne Sund, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

P1340483 by Gerald Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo by Morten F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1050340-HDR by Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr

Barcode by Ole Kjennerud, on Flickr

Barcode by Ole Kjennerud, on Flickr

Oslo cityscape. by Michael Jevons, on Flickr

Night life in Aker Brygge by Romain Gaulier, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo Skyline I by Bjørn Normann jr., on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo by night by JoachimBakken, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo ​​is beautiful at any time of day. by Dmitry Tkachenko, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Nobel Peace Center by Carlos Bryant, on Flickr


Oslo Radisson Blu by Carlos Bryant, on Flickr


Oslo, Norway: Astrup Fearnley Museet by nabobswims, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo by Stefan Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## angrybird2411

Great, 
This is one of the most beautiful picture I have ever view through.


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo by Andrea M, on Flickr

Oslo tram and Oslo Cathedral on the background by Jorge Láscar, on Flickr

Downtown by Frode Skjold, on Flickr

Blue Opera by Ron Jansen, on Flickr

Byporten HDR by Sigurd Rage, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

A video in three parts from Oslo airport new duty free area. English commentary.


----------



## Northon

Aker by Carlos Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

The Skyline Of Oslo by Dietmar Schwanitz, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo 2016 by Karl Gunnarsson, on Flickr


Untitled by jechstra, on Flickr


Oslo 2.24, Norway by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo Opera House by Sebastian Erlewein, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Sunset by Morten F, on Flickr


Trees against the Wind by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Holmenkollen kapell by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

DSC06195 processed by Angry Panda's Photos, on Flickr

DSC06430 processed by Angry Panda's Photos, on Flickr

The Oslo Opera House by James Losey, on Flickr

DSCN5744 by Phil Moore, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo by cinxxx, on Flickr


Oslo by cinxxx, on Flickr


Oslo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Oslo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo Cathedral (Oslo domkirke) by Jorge Láscar, on Flickr

Oslo tram and Oslo Cathedral on the background by Jorge Láscar, on Flickr

#barcode#downtown#oslo by ingvild.torp.16, on Flickr

View toward downtown from roof of Oslo Opera House, Oslo, Norway 7902 by Keith Olstad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo kveld #2 by Heidi Dahlsveen, on Flickr

Havnelageret by Ioannis Ioannou, on Flickr

Aker Brygge, Oslo, Norway by Giannis Pitarokilis, on Flickr

Oslo (197) by Dominique Salé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo City Hall (Oslo rådhus) by Jorge Láscar, on Flickr

Buildings in the city centre of Oslo by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr

Boulevard to downtown from royal palace, Oslo, Norway 8140 by Keith Olstad, on Flickr

Ermesjo_XPro1_Uranienborg by Dag Ermesjo, on Flickr

Oslo by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

https://flic.kr/p/NxyrFS

https://flic.kr/p/N3KPBb

https://flic.kr/p/NSgkz4



OSLO , NORWAY, NATIONAL MUSEUM, AUGUST, 2016 by Sun.Ergos, on Flickr



Oslo by Rolandphotographerofåsgard, on Flickr



Oslo by Rolandphotographerofåsgard, on Flickr



From the last weekend! Probably the last one with those amazing colors! #autumn #sognsvann #lake #norge #nature #oslo #outdoors #beauty 
#clouds by Oscar Daniel Rangel Huerta, on Flickr



_IMG1365 by Cato Søbye, on Flickr



Oslo ( Racism is Structural in Canada. ) #norway #oslo #streetphotography #architecturelovers #sidewalk #pedestrians #architecturephotography #architecture by Sirus Kashefi, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/Ny3Kko

https://flic.kr/p/P1DvmF

https://flic.kr/p/NQnray

https://flic.kr/p/N2SPUr

https://flic.kr/p/NG4kU6



Oslo, 2016 by Marcello S, on Flickr



Oslo, Norway by Nenad Vujanovic, on Flickr



Oslo, Norway by Nenad Vujanovic, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo, Norway by Nenad Vujanovic, on Flickr



Oslo, Norway by Nenad Vujanovic, on Flickr



Oslo, Norway by Nenad Vujanovic, on Flickr



Oslo, Norway by Nenad Vujanovic, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Autumn in Valerenga Park,Oslo,Norway by Tonca, on Flickr



Beautiful sky colors at sunset by Tonca, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Vålerenga Street Oslo by Tonca, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Trip to Oslo, Norway in Autumn 2016 by Geir Srisoi, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Aker Brygge, Oslo by Bent Kverme, on Flickr



Oslo-158 by Bob Weder, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Nordmarka, Movatn Lake

Movatn Lake by Nikolas Gogstad-Andersen, on Flickr


From Oslo fjord

Minicruise_2016_Oslo_Kopenhagen_084 by BIngo Schwanitz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo cityscape. by Michael Jevons, on Flickr

Oslo by Morten F, on Flickr

P1050340-HDR by Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr

Jernbanetorget is the Railway Square by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr

Oslo Barcode by Heli Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Parts of eastern Oslo and Grünerløkka in foreground

Oslo... by Bent Inge Ask, on Flickr



Oslo-84 by Bob Weder, on Flickr


Norsk Folkemuseum

Oslo-61 by Bob Weder, on Flickr



Oslofjord by BIngo Schwanitz, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo by Petteri Salomaa, on Flickr



Akrobaten gangbro by Frank Paul Silye, on Flickr



Monument of Family - Oslo, Norway.jpg by Suryadi Wijaya, on Flickr



Oslo - 2016 (1) by the_learning_curve, on Flickr



Akershus Castle and Fortress, Oslo by Ole-Anders Beck, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

#tbt to this #SuperA #wall in #Oslo - #streetart #graffiti #urbanart #graffitiart #streetarteverywhere #bird #pigeon by Ferdinand Feys, on Flickr



Oslo - 2016 (33) by the_learning_curve, on Flickr



Mi primera experiencia tradicional! #tømtehyttene #cabin #norge #hytte #norway #winter #snow #nature by Oscar Daniel Rangel Huerta, on Flickr



The misty Sunday afternoon, Right, so thankfull for today the weather had warm getting plus,even 
in the north of capital city a little bit Freezy but I could handle it though..😉😉 I joined the outdoors 
snows activities,it was fun even I followed by vita manik, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

https://flic.kr/p/NGZoUf



#Oslo #forskningsparken #uio #norway #autumn #architecture #modern #cloudy by Oscar Daniel Rangel Huerta, on Flickr



Untitled by Jørgen Budalen, on Flickr



Oslo column by Jørgen Budalen, on Flickr



Red door by Jørgen Budalen, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Jernbanetorget ("The Railway square")

Jernbanetorget by Jørgen Budalen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo City Hall (Oslo rådhus) façade at dusk by Jorge Láscar, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway by Peter Musolino, on Flickr

Outside the old and famous Eldorado cinema on a saturday by Jon Urdal, on Flickr

Sunlight striving to break through... by Jon Urdal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PB170916 by Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr

Oslo by Jørn Eriksson, on Flickr

Barcode by Ole Kjennerud, on Flickr

Architecture_bw EyeEmbestshots EyeEm Gallery EyeEm Best Shots EyeEm Best Edits Shootermag Eye4photography EyeEm Masterclass Eyeemphotography Black And White Blackandwhite Photography Blackandwhite Black & White Open Edit Cityscapes Urban Geometry Street by jcl_paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo by ragnebl, on Flickr

Oslo by ragnebl, on Flickr

Oslo Cathedral (Oslo domkirke) by Jorge Láscar, on Flickr

Oslo City Hall (Oslo rådhus) by Jorge Láscar, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Christmas in Eidsvolls plass (in front of Stortinget the parliament)

Jul på Eidsvolls plass by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr



Julestemning på Karl Johan by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr



Juletivoli i Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr



Xmas in Oslo, Karl Johan street by Gunn Kristin von Skoddeheimen, on Flickr



Winter landscapes by Ole Rodland, on Flickr



Winter colors by Jon Urdal, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

A trip to Oslo. by ESM Photographics, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

German-Norwegian Chamber of Commerce

161215_Julekos_kl_01 by Norsk-Tysk Handelskammer AHK Norwegen, on Flickr


Delicacy shop "G.O.D."

PC200092 by Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr


Oslo fjord from the Ekeberg hill

PC040050-HDR-2 by Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Breathtaking Oslo by Eve S. B., on Flickr



126A5719 by Kenneth Pingel, on Flickr



126A5642 by Kenneth Pingel, on Flickr


The building project in focus is the planned new Munch museum

126A5559 by Kenneth Pingel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo Night-2098 by Ahmed Sabbir, on Flickr

Passerby in Oslo, Oslo, Norway by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr

Street photo 9 - Christmas in Oslo by Ole Vegard, on Flickr

Bokehlicious people by Boris Krstić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo town view by ESM Photographics, on Flickr

P1070472 by Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr

PB160913 by Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr

Oslo cityscape. by Michael Jevons, on Flickr

Panorama of the Royal Palace and Statue of King Karl Johan at Sunrise, Oslo, Norway by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo - Harbor by BIngo Schwanitz, on Flickr



Oslo - Harbor by BIngo Schwanitz, on Flickr



Treinstation Oslo by Wijnand Bredewold, on Flickr



Pipervika bay and Oslo Rådhus, viewed from Akershus Fortress. by eikonologos.images, on Flickr



20160528_180722 (2) by dominic geaney, on Flickr


The soon to be completed Oslo Skatehall

Oslo Skatehall / Dark Arkitekter https://t.co/5rxSo5xJel by Kevin Paige, on Flickr



Viking Ship Museum Neighbourhood, Oslo, Norway by Karen OHara, ARPS, AIPF, on Flickr



Viking Ship Museum, Oslo, Norway by Karen OHara, ARPS, AIPF, on Flickr



Viking Ship Museum, Oslo, Norway by Karen OHara, ARPS, AIPF, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo City Hall by winter by Bent Kverme, on Flickr



Boat at Rådhusbrygga, Oslo by Bent Kverme, on Flickr



Oslo central station/Østbanehallen, january 2017 by Øyvind Storsveen, on Flickr



2016-12-31-15.06.30 by napfour, on Flickr



Oslo by Nikolay Sidorov, on Flickr



Oslo airport by Guido Sobbe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A nice day at Aker Brygge by norsez Oh, on Flickr

Oslo bus by Valentin Constantin, on Flickr

Vinkelplassen by Frode Skjold, on Flickr

Damstredet, Oslo by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo by Morten F, on Flickr

Portfolio--5 by Bob Weder, on Flickr

P1050798 by Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr

Side by side by Henrik Johansson, on Flickr

Oslo by Morten F, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

*Oslo* - _The dark side_ :lol:


Oslo - 2017 by leifuebertragung, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

^^ That's one from the grey winter weather we've had for a while (Just got better today, actually). 

Here's a more beautiful winter shot, near Lommedalen which is outer western metro Oslo:


near Lommedalen (Norway) - frozen lake by Roman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo bus by Valentin Constantin, on Flickr

P1020338 by Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr

Streets by Isen Majennt, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway by X. Tan, on Flickr

Oslo 2.5, Norway by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr

2016_04_oslo_0087m by Gabor Pal, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Radisson Blu Oslo Plaza

Radisson SAS hotel, february 2017 by Øyvind Storsveen, on Flickr

Oslo City

OsloCity shopping center, february 2017 by Øyvind Storsveen, on Flickr


Oslo Skatehall

Skatehall, Oslo by Euroform Winkler, on Flickr


Operakvarteret / Barcode

"Barcode" District in Oslo by Teaching in Berlin, on Flickr


Operakvarteret / Barcode

Barcode Oslo (13) by tore22, on Flickr


Operakvarteret / Barcode

Barcode Oslo (22) by tore22, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo fjord / Hovedøya (ruins of old Cistercian monastery)

Oslo fjord, Norway by Natalia Heier, on Flickr


Oslo fjord / Lindøya in fog

Foggy Oslo by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcode by Ole Kjennerud, on Flickr

20160525-DSC_2584 by aavee77, on Flickr

Over the top by Brigt Erland Nersveen, on Flickr

Two kinds of people by Lars Plougmann, on Flickr

A035013-R1-14-12 by Fishta, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Architecture in Oslo, in a really cool area! #blue #clouds #sky #loft #norway #architecture by simone coccato, on Flickr



Winter Scene by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr



Oslo in frost, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr



Cool Kids by Svenn Sivertssen, on Flickr



Colourfull streets in Oslo by kobin majid, on Flickr



Cool Alley-Oslo by Patti, on Flickr



Snowing in Oslo by Cecilie Sønsteby, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo panorama (DJI Mavic Pro) by kimmy__p, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Smalgangen Grønland, february 2017 by Øyvind Storsveen, on Flickr

6:15pm by Henrik Johansson, on Flickr

Karl Johans gate by Leif Skandsen, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr

In Oslo by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

The new Munch museum under construction.


Oslo skyline by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Morten F, on Flickr

Grand Hotel in Oslo, Norway. Blue hour with iphone 6+ by Jack R. Johanson, on Flickr

Aker Brygge by night by Marie Helèn, on Flickr

SØRENGA og Oslofjorden by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Oslo sentrum by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo: Barcode und Akrobaten Brücke by Kevin Hackert, on Flickr



Oslo-height724px by Johann Fromont, on Flickr



Barcode, Oslo, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr



Oslo: Kongshavn videregående skole by Kevin Hackert, on Flickr



Oslo: Innenstadt by Kevin Hackert, on Flickr



Oslo Operahouse by Raimon Bjørndalen, on Flickr



Oslo by Cato Lien, on Flickr



Oslofjorden by eriknst, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Alvaro_Magdalenslo_streetslife_II_2017-14 by Alvaro Magdaleno, on Flickr


*Oslo, 1986*

Vacaciones Julio 1986. Oslo by Ramon Gutierrez, on Flickr


*Oslo, 1986*

Vacaciones Julio 1986. Oslo by Ramon Gutierrez, on Flickr


*Oslo, 1986*

Vacaciones Julio 1986. Oslo by Ramon Gutierrez, on Flickr



Oslo panorama from roof terrace by kimmy__p, on Flickr



_TC_6824 by alton chou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo City hall by jon700, on Flickr


Oslo Perspective by Éole Wind, on Flickr


oslo by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Sørenga public beach last summer

Sørenga Juli 2016_11 by Alvaro Magdaleno, on Flickr



Scandic--6513 by gib.sasha, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/RVyrxJ



Barcode startrails by Raimon Bjørndalen, on Flickr


Spring is starting for real now in Oslo

STREET SCENE!!!! by john gilbert, on Flickr


The eastern Oslo district of Kampen

Nordygata på Kampen by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr



Dronephoto of Oslo Town looks great from this angle . . . . . #dronestagram #drones #dronefly #drone #droneshot by Rollingframe Productions, on Flickr



Innseiling Oslo (34) by tore22, on Flickr



Innseiling Oslo (93) by tore22, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Colorful Oslo sunsets


Evening Invasion by Abdur Rahman Jalil, on Flickr



Are we there yet? by Abdur Rahman Jalil, on Flickr



One Tree Sea by Abdur Rahman Jalil, on Flickr



sunset Oslo Norway by Marius Marutiac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo, Norway by Rutsimta, on Flickr

Streets of Oslo by Cato Lien, on Flickr

Grensen i Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Oslo by Rob Howard, on Flickr

Karl Johans gate by Leif Skandsen, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

"Rodeløkkens clogfactory"

Rodeløkka clogfactory by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Rodeløkka

Rodeløkka i Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr



_TC_6546 by alton chou, on Flickr



_TC_6545 by alton chou, on Flickr



_TC_6520 by alton chou, on Flickr



_TC_6537 by alton chou, on Flickr



2 (49) by Cassandra Byers, on Flickr



Colorido contraste en Oslo 😀😀 #Repost @visitoslo with @repostapp ・・・ Yellow is the colour of Easter. by Toni (encontrando la inspiracion  ), on Flickr



Norway 2016 Oslo by iFish2000, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Relatively recent Oslo satellite image, posted by dj4life

Originally Posted by *dj4life*

Oslo, NO


Oslo by Antti Lipponen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hard Rock Cafe Oslo by Chad_1983, on Flickr

Grensen i Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Oslo by Morten F, on Flickr

Spring in Oslo by Tore Bustad, on Flickr

Alna i Oslo by Jørn Eriksson, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Steamboat in Oslo fiord, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


Dampskipet Børøysund fra 1908 in Oslo, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

The new Munch Museum and several other buildings under construction. (April 2017)


Oslo City Skyline by Vipin Dubey, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

20160830_183808 by Børre Ludvigsen, on Flickr


20161124_070630 by Børre Ludvigsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Barcode, Oslo, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


Stortinget, the Norwegian Parliament by ESM Photographics, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

OSLO (5) by Pierre Doyen, on Flickr



OSLO (6) by Pierre Doyen, on Flickr



Oslo (Norvège) - Aker Brygge by edalger, on Flickr



Oslo (Norvège) - Tjuvholmen by edalger, on Flickr



Majorstuen, Oslo, Norwegen im Juli 2014 by Ontheway Advice, on Flickr



Vinderen Oslo (28) by tore22, on Flickr



Vinderen Oslo (6) by tore22, on Flickr



Vinderen Oslo (7) by tore22, on Flickr


Nes, a bit outside Oslo

Low clouds - Nes in Norway by Kjetil Palmquist, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Sofienbergparken

Sofienbergparken by MR.MOBE, on Flickr


Son, a village along the Oslo fjord

Son, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr



Son, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


Skarselva Maridalen Oslo

Skarselva by Erik Nicolai, on Flickr


Oslo skatehall seen from above

When Norwegians build skateparks . . . . . . . . #dronedude #droner #drone #dronesdaily #dronelife #droneoslo #oslo #oslobilder #osloskatehall #dronemultimedia #dronephotooftheday by Rollingframe Productions, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Overview of the recently built Løren area and its surroundings. East/north east of Oslo.



Galro said:


> Picture of Løren:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://krogsveen.no/Kjoepe-bolig/Bolig/Leilighet/Ullagerveien-13-908198036


----------



## tomPunk

Posted by Northon in the Nordic & Baltic Oslo thread



Northon said:


> Sørenga by Eva, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Byporten HDR by Sigurd Rage, on Flickr





Northon said:


> Barcode district, Oslo, Norway. by Mats Anda, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Bjørvika by night by NWS, on Flickr





Northon said:


> Sunset by Morten F, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Source: http://blog.radissonblu.com/oslo-meetings-view/


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo in Black and White #oslo #norway #bnw_city #bnw_captures #blackandwhitephotography #urbanromantix #guardiancities #travelphotography #travelphotographer #yachts #scandinavia #wishyouwerehere by Jason Row Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo Skyline II by Bjørn Normann jr., on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Majorstuen by Rune Lind, on Flickr


Majorstuen by Leif Skandsen, on Flickr


Majorstuen by Jolyon Leonard, on Flickr


Majorstuen by Carlos Bryant, on Flickr


Majorstuen, Oslo by Patrick Poculan, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

A Cold Day in Oslo by Bjørn Normann jr., on Flickr


----------



## Northon

The Bar Code of Oslo I by Bjørn Normann jr., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcode by Ole Kjennerud, on Flickr

20160525-DSC_2584 by aavee77, on Flickr

On the top of Vigelandpark by Patrick Hansy, on Flickr

Fridtjof Nansens plass - Oslo by Petr Wagner, on Flickr

Oslo by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oscars Gate, Uranienborg, Oslo by Aviva Katz, on Flickr


P3220499 by MarieHolen, on Flickr


Oslo by JoachimBakken, on Flickr

Oscars Gate, Uranienborg, Oslo by Aviva Katz, on Flickr


Slottet Uranienborg kirke Nasjonalteateret Kvadraturen Tollboden Røa Huseby Hovseter by Rune Stenseth, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Filipstadkaia and the Oslofjord by Bjørn Normann jr., on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Aker Brygge by Sindre Nyborg, on Flickr


Aker Brygge by Sindre Nyborg, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

A lot of construction work in progress 


Oslo - Oper bei Nacht by Matthias Hertwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand hotel, Oslo, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr

Oslo Sentralstasjon - Oslo Norway by mbell1975, on Flickr

Felleskap 03 by iPetter, on Flickr

Untitled by Jens-Petter Salvesen, on Flickr

Oslo T-Bane station - Oslo Norway by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Rise/Set by Jørn Ødegård, on Flickr


Untitled by Carlos Bryant, on Flickr


OSLO (1100) by Pierre Doyen, on Flickr


Østbanehallen and Oslo Sentralstasjon - Oslo Norway by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Statoil Hydro Building Oslo, Norway. by Mats Anda, on Flickr


Holmenkollen Ski Jump Hill, Oslo, Norway. by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Karl Johans gate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr



Norwegian HNoMS Otto Sverdrup F312 Guided Missile Frigate Warship - Oslo Norway by mbell1975, on Flickr



Akerhus Slott - Oslo Norway by mbell1975, on Flickr



Tank at Forsvarsmuseet - Norwegian Military Museum at Akerhus Slott - Oslo Norway by mbell1975, on Flickr



Arquitectura, cultura , arte, bosques y fiordo by maria luisa novela, on Flickr


Details at Oslo Airport OSL

Oslo Airport Lufthavn (OSL) Gardermoen Norway by mbell1975, on Flickr



Oslo Airport Lufthavn (OSL) Gardermoen Norway by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo by night by Benjamin Adolphi, on Flickr



Oslo fjord by night by Thor Edvardsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo in Black and White #oslo #norway #bnw_city #bnw_captures #blackandwhitephotography #urbanromantix #guardiancities #travelphotography #travelphotographer #yachts #scandinavia #wishyouwerehere by Jason Row Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo kveld #2 by Heidi Dahlsveen, on Flickr

Havnelageret by Ioannis Ioannou, on Flickr

Aker Brygge, Oslo, Norway by Giannis Pitarokilis, on Flickr

Oslo (197) by Dominique Salé, on Flickr

Oslo by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## Registered_User

Colorful Grünerløkka.


----------



## christos-greece

20170423-DSC_0202 by Joachim Engelstad, on Flickr

Cultural enLightenment by Marie Helèn, on Flickr

P1040388-Pano by Max a.k.a. Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr

The Norwegian Opera and Ballet, Oslo, Norway by PIVISO, on Flickr

Oslo cityscape. by Michael Jevons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo bus by Valentin Constantin, on Flickr

A nice day at Aker Brygge by norsez Oh, on Flickr

P1020338 by Max a.k.a. Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr

Oslo - Day 15 (31 of 36).jpg by Roberto LoRusso, on Flickr

Vinkelplassen by Frode Skjold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ford Kuga - Norway, Oslo by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

Untitled by Bette Adelman, on Flickr

Downtown Oslo From Ferry Boat by Steve, on Flickr

Oslo by ragnebl, on Flickr

Oslo by Christina Sepúlveda, on Flickr

Sunlight striving to break through... by Jon Urdal, on Flickr

Oslo by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo (26) by Josedo Hernandez, on Flickr



©2017BSLG-7340.jpg by BSLG_Photo, on Flickr


From Akershus fortress

Fortaleza de Akershus, Akershus festning, Oslo by Fernanda Rodrigues, on Flickr



DSC_0210 by Prashast Mehra, on Flickr


Grünerløkka district

Grünerløkka, Oslo, Norway by Gisella Gallenca, on Flickr


Oslo seen from one of the small islands in Oslo fjord

Langøyene, Oslo, Norway by Gisella Gallenca, on Flickr



Oslo 9 by Sabrina Passerotti, on Flickr


Bogstad lake

Bogstadvannet by Ehsan 98, on Flickr



Oslo 7 by Sabrina Passerotti, on Flickr



Oslo 8 by Sabrina Passerotti, on Flickr



Oslo Street Scenes (2) by Larry Petterborg, on Flickr



Oslo - Opera 0430 by Antonia Chatzopoulou, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/XSAEhP



Graffiti / Street art, Oslo by Jens Gothilander, on Flickr



Cat, Street Art, Oslo by Jens Gothilander, on Flickr


Parts of inner east of Oslo (the densest but also most "chaotic" parts of Oslo), and a little of the downtown, seen here.

Sunset View of Oslo by Jens Gothilander, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Pictures of, mainly, the Barcode development in central Oslo, 
posted originally by moderator __Hawk__ in the Oslo subforum.



_Hawk_ said:


> by varlamov


..



_Hawk_ said:


> by varlamov


----------



## christos-greece

Galleri Oslo by Sigurd Rage, on Flickr

Oslo by erik witsoe, on Flickr

Oslo - Karl Johans Gate by Dietmar Schwanitz, on Flickr

Oslo street by Alaa Ghanim, on Flickr

Oslo_SAS_5941 by Stefan Schmitz, on Flickr

Wandering around the #barcode project in #oslo . . . . . . . . . #architecture #building #architexture #city #buildings #skyscraper #urban #design #minimal #cities #town #street #art #arts #architecturelovers #abstract #lines #instagood #beautiful #archil by Anthony Lister, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

In the forests outside Oslo

Krokskogen by Erik Nicolai, on Flickr


In the eastern forests outside Oslo

Svartora. SIgma DP2 Quattro by nasse photography, on Flickr



view from the Oslo Opera by photographISO .com, on Flickr



Oslo by greatandlittle, on Flickr



The dive by JoachimBakken, on Flickr


Taken during Turkish Airlines Golf Cup Oslo 2017 (landscape)

SLI_OSLO_2017_0118 by Turkish Airlines, on Flickr



There are so many birds in this lake in Oslo. All the white spots are feathers. by Inger-Johanne Westerlund Eriksen, on Flickr


Old & new in the Torshov district 

Gammelt og nytt by Hedvig Hauge Hovland, on Flickr



Oslo street photo by photographISO .com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo (2017) by Marco Grasso, on Flickr

Rua de Oslo by Jose Sarmento, on Flickr

Oslo by erik witsoe, on Flickr

Downtown Oslo by ragnebl, on Flickr

Downtown Oslo by Scott Edmunds, on Flickr

Karl Johans Gate, Oslo by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

The St. Hanshaugen park


A Beautiful Summer's Day in St. Hanshaugen Park by Eric Stein, on Flickr



St.hanshaugen Park by MR.MOBE, on Flickr



Til våre muntre musikanter by MR.MOBE, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/wiCHmg

https://flic.kr/p/HiZUP9

https://flic.kr/p/NZvhih

https://flic.kr/p/RhpxRS



St. Hanshaugen by Aktiv I Oslo.no, on Flickr



St. Hanshaugen by Aktiv I Oslo.no, on Flickr



St.hanshaugen by Melinabeth, on Flickr



Park, St. Hanshaugen, Oslo by Jens Gothilander, on Flickr



Blue Hour by Harald, on Flickr



St Hanshaugen in Autumn by Robert Cross, on Flickr



2009-08-09 - Oslo Architecture by Alexandru Stanoi, on Flickr



30 July, 11.25 by Timo Arnall, on Flickr



St Hanshaugen.. #oslo #sthanshaugen #norway #streetphoto #city by nikke, on Flickr



Skumring i Dalsbergstien by Roolpix, on Flickr


Damstredet

Damstredet by Mike Fay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Oslo by Jørn Eriksson, on Flickr

Oslo by Mats Anda, on Flickr

Karl Johan Hotel - Karl Johans gate, Oslo by Dan, on Flickr

Ruter # Oslo by Oriol Salvador, on Flickr

Terror in Norway: Rose Ceremony in Black and White by Jo Christian Oterhals, on Flickr

Middelalderparken by Arjen Rienks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo skyline - under construction by Ole Martin Bull, on Flickr

Bjørvika Barcode Modern Buildings Oslo Norway by mbell1975, on Flickr

Oslo 2.24, Norway by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr

P4131223 by Max a.k.a. Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr

Oslo by night by Svein Holo, on Flickr

Oslo Skyline - Barcode by Paal Lunde, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo, Norway by Enay Photography, on Flickr



P9040598 by Max a.k.a. Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr



P9160101 by Max a.k.a. Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr



P9160107 by Max a.k.a. Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr



Skandinavien_2017_09_StHanshaugen_002 by Johnny Graber, on Flickr



Skandinavien_2017_09_StHanshaugen_001 by Johnny Graber, on Flickr



Skandinavien_2017_08_Vigelandsparken_004 by Johnny Graber, on Flickr



Skrik by Francesco Benotti, on Flickr



P9160074 by Max a.k.a. Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/Xz42Jw


----------



## tomPunk

Akershus Castle, Oslo, Norway 2017 by Leon Yaakov, on Flickr



The lovely nordic light at Oslo Opera House by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr



Gamle Aker kirke og Telthusbakken by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr



Nordre Skøyen Hovedgård by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr



The Grassroots Square in Oslo, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr



Sunset Oslofjord by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Oslo Opera House by Sameli Kujala, on Flickr

Eidsvolls plass by ESM Photographics, on Flickr

20170423-DSC_0205 by Joachim Engelstad, on Flickr

Reflections in the Opera House, Oslo. by eikonologos.images, on Flickr

Oslo by Jørn Eriksson, on Flickr

Barcode by Tommy Høyland, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo verano 2017 by Rene Rak, on Flickr



2017 08 14, 13h37, Oslo.jpg by Olivier Retail, on Flickr



Torggata by Gerry The Pink, on Flickr



© Strinopr "Oslo" by © Strinopr, on Flickr



Oslo verano 2017 by Rene Rak, on Flickr



Oslo - Fjord Life Tjuvholmen (Thief Isle) by Terje Børjesson, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/YPSxp4



Oslo - Oscarshall summer palace 4 by Terje Børjesson, on Flickr



Oslo - Oscarshall summer palace 3 by Terje Børjesson, on Flickr



Oslo Opera House by Elizabeth Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

The very central square of Oslo, it's named Jernbanetorget

Norwegen 2017 by Thomas Neuhaus, on Flickr



Norwegen 2017 by Thomas Neuhaus, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Houses, Oslo fjord

DSC08556 (2) by jrucker94, on Flickr



Strolling around in Oslo's morning light. Love these buildings. 😍 by Mark Lobo, on Flickr


Helsfyr Atrium

Helsfyr Atrium by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr



Norwegen 2017 by Thomas Neuhaus, on Flickr



Oslo - Family on the trail - Oslomarka Forest by Terje Børjesson, on Flickr



Good morning , Buenos días😀😀#oslo #norway #noruega by Toni Gonzalez, on Flickr


Cows in Oslo at the Royal farm

Joggetur til Bygdøy (2) by Tor Anders Johansen, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

_Some old, but good ones:_

Kampen

Kampen oslo norway by Even Westvang, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/agKUSj


Helsfyr aerial

Helsfyr by Wilhelm Joys Andersen, on Flickr


Tøyen

Tøyen, Oslo, Spring Evening, Norway - Day 118/365 by trondjs, on Flickr


Kampen

Fotowalk Kampen by Tormod Fauskrud, on Flickr



High Rise Buildings, Oslo, Norway by trondjs, on Flickr



Youngstorget, Oslo, Norway - Day 221/365 by trondjs, on Flickr



Looking at Oslo - Day 208/365 by trondjs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo, Norway by Rutsimta, on Flickr

Grensen i Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Oslo by Rob Howard, on Flickr

Karl Johans gate by Leif Skandsen, on Flickr

Streets of Oslo by Cato Lien, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo panorama from above (DJI Mavic Pro) by kimmy__p, on Flickr



IMG_6278 by NWS, on Flickr



Torshov, Oslo by Erik Nicolai, on Flickr



Oslo by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr



Oslo from above by Nuno Cardoso, on Flickr



view towards the center by Bruno Gerber, on Flickr



Train Oslo Bergen (Norway, july 2016) by Roberto Maldeno, on Flickr



Norwegian Summer Forest Lake by Robert Cross, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1050340-HDR by Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr

Barcode by Ole Kjennerud, on Flickr

Night life in Aker Brygge by Romain Gaulier, on Flickr

Night view from Ekeberg Oslo by Haroon Qayyum, on Flickr

Oslo by night by ragnebl, on Flickr

The grand Oslo Hotel by Julien Flawinne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcode by Ole Kjennerud, on Flickr

20160525-DSC_2549 by aavee77, on Flickr

20160525-DSC_2584 by aavee77, on Flickr

The Odd One, Oslo, August 23, 2017 by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr

Architecture by Boris Krstić, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway 0100 - Art Bicycles in the City (Sony A6000, Canon 10-18) by IP Maesstro, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo skylines by ragnebl, on Flickr



Oslo skylines by ragnebl, on Flickr



Oslo skylines by ragnebl, on Flickr



Oslo skylines by ragnebl, on Flickr



City view, Oslo, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr



City by Petr Kaiser, on Flickr



Fountain conception by Alejandro Castellon, on Flickr



Oslo by Leif Skandsen, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Akershus Castle by Dale Powell, on Flickr



Oslo by Kassandra Decloux, on Flickr



Oslo Heights - June 2017 by Matt Philpott, on Flickr



IMG_0802 by Igor Shuliakov, on Flickr



Fishing in Norway by Bård Rimfrost, on Flickr



OSLO by Erik Nicolai, on Flickr



oslo fra ekeberg by Henrik Evensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo by Andrea G, on Flickr

Byporten HDR by Sigurd Rage, on Flickr

DownTown Oslo B/W by NWS, on Flickr

Downtown Oslo by Scott Edmunds, on Flickr

Oslo skylines by ragnebl, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*Oslo*



Oslo Skyline by Tore Bustad, no Flickr


Oslo Skyline by Martin Reininger, no Flickr


Oslo by Mats Anda, no Flickr


Oslo skyline by Henrik Evensen, no Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece

P1070472 by Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr

PB160913 by Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr

Panorama of the Royal Palace and Statue of King Karl Johan at Sunrise, Oslo, Norway by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

Vigeland Sculpture Park, Oslo, Norway 2017 by Leon Yaakov, on Flickr

Travel by ryan sheehan, on Flickr

Barcode by Ole Kjennerud, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Sørenga area, just a couple hundred meters east/southeast of the opera house

Oslo 2.25, Norway by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr



PA040048 by Max a.k.a. Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr



Early morning in Oslo, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr



Oslo, Norway 0104 - Plane above the Buildings (Sony A6000, Canon 10-18) by IP Maesstro, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/CCfDeW



oslo_2017-09-19_072 by Jérôme, on Flickr



Oslo by aleatorius, on Flickr¨



Løren Subway Station by Frank Paul Silye, on Flickr



Akerselva by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr



The Medieval Park Oslo. Norway by Bente Helene Fredagsvik, on Flickr



VillaLilleborg på Ormøya by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/CErRTu

https://flic.kr/p/YMiDm5

https://flic.kr/p/YCGvTr


----------



## christos-greece

Tjuvholmen Oslo Arkitektur by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

DSC_5050 by Alf Aagaard, on Flickr

Oslo-0440 by Jan Erik Arud, on Flickr

downtown by Linda Andersen Ness, on Flickr

Oslo skylines by ragnebl, on Flickr

Oslo skylines by ragnebl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Architecture_bw EyeEmbestshots EyeEm Gallery EyeEm Best Shots EyeEm Best Edits Shootermag Eye4photography EyeEm Masterclass Eyeemphotography Black And White Blackandwhite Photography Blackandwhite Black & White Open Edit Cityscapes Urban Geometry Street by jcl_paris, on Flickr

Sunset street of Oslo 🌇 by Vegard Orlando Hansen, on Flickr

Urban View by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr

storeburst by o altan, on Flickr

Tjuvholmen Oslo Arkitektur by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Stortinget by Hans Permana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Aker Brygge by Juha Uitto, on Flickr

Oslo 17 - Tjuvholmen by Lucio Atronne, on Flickr

Oxlo by Garry Davies, on Flickr

Oslo by Morten F, on Flickr

DSC_5149-Edit by Alf Aagaard, on Flickr

DSC_5161_HDR-Edit by Alf Aagaard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Astrup Fearnley Museum of Modern Art, Astrup Fearnley Museet, Renzo Piano, Tjuvholmen, Oslo, Norway - The privately owned contemporary art museum was founded and opened to the public in 1993. The collection includes works by artists such as Janine Antoni, by Joe Price, on Flickr

Architecture_bw EyeEmbestshots EyeEm Gallery EyeEm Best Shots EyeEm Best Edits Shootermag Eye4photography EyeEm Masterclass Eyeemphotography Black And White Blackandwhite Photography Blackandwhite Black & White Open Edit Cityscapes Urban Geometry Street by jcl_paris, on Flickr

Oslo Sentralbanestasjon no. 3 by Kim Timothy Engh, on Flickr

Reflections of the new Munch museum by Aslak Tronrud, on Flickr

Oslo channel by Andrii Veselov, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway by - Adam Reeder -, on Flickr

Barcode i Bjørvika by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo Cityscape by Benjamin GIRARD, on Flickr



Phantom of the river by jpwiig, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/DC2nGb

https://flic.kr/p/21LkEfs



Jernbanetorget (Oslo S), Oslo by Roy Keur, on Flickr



The blue hour in Oslo, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr



oslo astrup fearnley museum -01220 by hurlem2001, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

A few funny pics from a recent Scorpions concert in Oslo 


Scorpions. Oslo Spektrum. 22.11.2017 by per otto oppi christiansen, on Flickr



Scorpions. Oslo Spektrum. 22.11.2017 by Arash Taheri, on Flickr



Scorpions. Oslo Spektrum. 22.11.2017 by Arash Taheri, on Flickr



Scorpions. Oslo Spektrum. 22.11.2017 by Arash Taheri, on Flickr



Scorpions. Oslo Spektrum. 22.11.2017 by Arash Taheri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20171122_173530 by Børre Ludvigsen, on Flickr

Across city view by Nigel Hill, on Flickr

Forsvarsmuseet, Oslo by Roy Keur, on Flickr

CNV000042 by Yulia Liubinetskaya, on Flickr

Rådhuset (Oslo City Hall), Town Hall, Oslo, Norway - The building, designed by architects Arnstein Arneberg and Magnus Poulssonwas, was completed in 1950. The building is situated at the city center, in the Pipervika neighborhood, facing Oslofjord. Multip by Joe Price, on Flickr

20171124_012 by Børre Ludvigsen, on Flickr

spacer-oslo-ludzie,,23.08.15-a2 by andrzej-najgorszy sort-drab, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

20150702-202P by Marco Klüber, on Flickr



Garden by Vidar Lien Dahl, on Flickr



Oslo Fritzners gate by happeningz, on Flickr



IMGP6488 by David Martinez, on Flickr



IMGP1334 by David Martinez, on Flickr



1942 by Tom, on Flickr



Oslo by Michalis Tolkas, on Flickr



Oslo by Michalis Tolkas, on Flickr


Villa Stenersen, 1939. 
Drawn by architect Arne Korsmo, built for financier/investor, art collector and writer, Rolf Stenersen.

Villa Sternersen (1939), Oslo by Jussi Toivanen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Winter in Oslo by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr

DSC03196.jpg by Ricardo Lopes, on Flickr

Oslo skylines by ragnebl, on Flickr

Oslo by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Oslo harbour 2017 by Laith Al-Qudah, on Flickr

Ekeberg view by ESM Photographics, on Flickr

Julepyntet Øvre Slottsgate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Under Construction - Oslo's Business District by Roland James, on Flickr

Oslo by Dietmar Schwanitz, on Flickr

P1070472 by Max a.k.a. Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr

PB160913 by Max a.k.a. Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr

P1050340-HDR by Max a.k.a. Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr

Oslo Operahus by jpwiig, on Flickr

Barcode komplekset i Bjørvika by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Some nice pics from Nordic & Baltic subforum



Northon said:


> Oslo Skyline I by Bjørn Normann jr., on Flickr





Northon said:


> The Tjuvholmen Gap (Explored) by Bjørn Normann jr., on Flickr





Northon said:


> Oslo by Matthias Hertwig, on Flickr





tomPunk said:


> Akershus Castle, Oslo, Norway 2017 by Leon Yaakov, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> The lovely nordic light at Oslo Opera House by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Gamle Aker kirke og Telthusbakken by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Nordre Skøyen Hovedgård by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> The Grassroots Square in Oslo, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Sunset Oslofjord by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr





Rekarte said:


> *Flickr hectorlo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Flickr hectorlo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Flickr hectorlo*​





Northon said:


> Oslo by Morten F, on Flickr
> 
> Not Tjuvholmen but Aker brygge, just a stone throw away
> 
> Tjuvholmen (Oslo District) by Weekend Wayfarers, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Grand Hotel Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr



Days are shorter by Steinar Teigen, on Flickr



Oslo by Debora Lato, on Flickr



Oslo by Debora Lato, on Flickr



Oslo by Debora Lato, on Flickr



Oslo by Debora Lato, on Flickr


*The Vigeland park* (aka Frogner park)

Oslo by Pascal Loizelet, on Flickr



Oslo by Pascal Loizelet, on Flickr



Oslo by Manuel Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo - walking around-269.jpg by Gunnar Nilsson, on Flickr



BJØ[email protected] by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr



Operaen and Barcode by Thomas Rousing, on Flickr



DSCF0349 by badnesshunter, on Flickr



Akrobaten pedestrian bridge and the Barcode project by Thomas Rousing, on Flickr



Oslo Winter Afternoon by Sigurd Rage, on Flickr



Sunset in Aker Brygge, Oslo by PaoloF- Kiss me like the ocean breeze, on Flickr



DSCF0187 by badnesshunter, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/Hi3FTn



Glassmagasinet by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr



©2017BSLG--2.jpg by BSLG_Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo Light Trails by Bjørn Normann jr., on Flickr

Un regalo al Nord / A present from the north (Trafalgar Square, London, United Kingdom)(Buon Natale!!!/Merry Christamas!!!) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr

Night in December by Fredrik L., on Flickr

Barcode komplekset i Bjørvika by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Akerbrygge incl. Oslo TownHAll by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

20171124_023 by Børre Ludvigsen, on Flickr

BJØ[email protected] by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Just a sunny day in Oslo, it’s cold though! by Vegard Orlando Hansen, on Flickr



Helgetur i Oslo by Tommy Johansen, on Flickr



streets of Oslo (Akershus Fortress) by Sylvek Gadkowski, on Flickr



USS Iwo Jima in Oslo I by Harald, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/Pgktpc



Fay Wildhagen @ Parkteatret by Johannes Andersen, on Flickr



Winter decoration by Mona, on Flickr



Oslo city centre by Scott Muir, on Flickr



Tjuvholmen by night 08 by Sverre E Henriksen, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Domkirke, Oslo by Arianna Mapelli, on Flickr



UCRACKING Marius Watz (NO) by NEoN Digital Arts Festival, on Flickr



Oslo by Esther Herberts, on Flickr



Oslo by Esther Herberts, on Flickr



Scene from Oslo by kalevkevad, on Flickr



Scene from Oslo by kalevkevad, on Flickr



Oslo in the Woods ( need some advices ) by juliettemeunier548, on Flickr


Freia is the most well-known chocolate factory/company in Norway

RS Ung og Frivillig Land Kristiansand i Oslo 2018 by Redningsselskapet Kristiansand, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

_Caspar Hansen family, circa 1885, Ølberg, Østre Aker, Oslo_
Just a funny old photo that turned up in Flickr.


Caspar Hansen family, circa 1885, Ølberg, Østre Aker, Oslo by Steve Heimerle, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Urban Riverscape by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr


Urban Waterfall by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr


Christmas decorations at Akerbrygge by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

the Grand Hotel by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


lys by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


ferriswheel by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Egertorget by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Double Waterfall by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr


_Z1A8050 by Sébastien JACQUET, on Flickr


_Z1A8183 by Sébastien JACQUET, on Flickr


_Z1A7917 by Sébastien JACQUET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Panorama of the Royal Palace and Statue of King Karl Johan at Sunrise, Oslo, Norway by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

Pipervika bay and Oslo Rådhus, viewed from Akershus Fortress. by eikonologos.images, on Flickr

Streets by Isen Majennt, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway by X. Tan, on Flickr

Barcode by Ole Kjennerud, on Flickr

Tjuvholmen by night 14 by Sverre E Henriksen, on Flickr

Schweigaarsds gate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Who Needs the Beach!? by Michel Rouse, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo: Grünerløkka by kaysgeog, on Flickr


Oslo: Grünerløkka by kaysgeog, on Flickr


_Z1A7918 by Sébastien JACQUET, on Flickr


Oslo: Frogner by kaysgeog, on Flickr


----------



## UztoUS

awesome pics, makes me feel nostalgic


----------



## Northon

Tjuvholmen h18 15 by Sverre E Henriksen, on Flickr


Tjuvholmen by night 10 by Sverre E Henriksen, on Flickr


Entre colores by Adrit fotografías, on Flickr


Karl Johans gate by Mark Langdon, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Christmas decorations on Glassmagasinet by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Tjuvholmen by night 13 by Sverre E Henriksen, on Flickr


284. by Chloé Pichouron, on Flickr


Oslo Lufthavn Gardermoen OSL by John Christian Fjellestad, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Nightphotography by Mona, on Flickr


Starlit Nights by Linda Baade, on Flickr


DSCF3496 by Yann B, on Flickr


Autumn in Oslo by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Shiny Night by Linda Baade, on Flickr


Grensen in the moonlight by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Welcome to winter wonderland by Frank Paul Silye, on Flickr


Oslo City by porkandchicken, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo Panorama by A.Davey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Galleri Oslo by Sigurd Rage, on Flickr

Oslo by erik witsoe, on Flickr

Oslo - Karl Johans Gate by Dietmar Schwanitz, on Flickr

Oslo street by Alaa Ghanim, on Flickr

Karl Johans gate by Mark Langdon, on Flickr

Oslo by Naz Aslambek, on Flickr

Citybike by Jarl-Erik Storesund, on Flickr

Stortinget. Oslo by OLA GJETHAMMER, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo by Jon Combe, on Flickr



Oslo by Jon Combe, on Flickr



Oslo by Jon Combe, on Flickr



Oslo by mejdi derbel, on Flickr



Oslo by mejdi derbel, on Flickr



20180514_Oslo_Norway_12 by Kate Smalley, on Flickr



20180514_Oslo_Norway_6 by Kate Smalley, on Flickr



20180514_Oslo_Norway_11 by Kate Smalley, on Flickr



20180514_Oslo_Norway_5 by Kate Smalley, on Flickr



Oslo by mejdi derbel, on Flickr



20180516_Oslo_Lufthavn_Airport_Norway_1 by Kate Smalley, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Nydalen T-Bane Station by Steven Turner, on Flickr


kind of christmas decoraton @ Kirkeristen by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Christmas at Bogstadveie by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

20180514_Oslo_Norway_Shopping_2 by Kate Smalley, on Flickr



20180514_Oslpera_House_Norway_1 by Kate Smalley, on Flickr



20180514_Oslpera_House_Norway_3 by Kate Smalley, on Flickr



Flickr Xynteo_2018_ScreamMedia_HermanHjelkrem_Opera_Day2_06.jpg copy by Xynteo Communications, on Flickr



20180514_Oslo_Norway_19 by Kate Smalley, on Flickr



The day I went to the Folkmuseum in Oslo to see teh Christmas market. The problem was... by Inger-Johanne Westerlund Eriksen, on Flickr



Church in the clouds by Mark Langdon, on Flickr



oslo by mejdi derbel, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Norwegen - Oslo, Rathaus by Uwe Dörnbrack, on Flickr



Norwegen - Oslo, Rathaus by Uwe Dörnbrack, on Flickr



Norwegen - Oslo, Rathaus by Uwe Dörnbrack, on Flickr



Norwegen - Oslo, Rathaus by Uwe Dörnbrack, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/2divS7p

https://flic.kr/p/2divN9z

https://flic.kr/p/2de6HSG



Oslo. Winter. by Hakon Dahle, on Flickr



Elvåga by Frank Paul Silye, on Flickr



20181110_103544-X-T2-3010.jpg by Erwin Schoonderwaldt, on Flickr



20181110_103615-X-T2-3011.jpg by Erwin Schoonderwaldt, on Flickr



Ved Lutvann by valdstein, on Flickr



Blåveis by valdstein, on Flickr



Bogstad Gård-2 by Sauken Laula, on Flickr



Oslo, Norway by Elaine Williams, on Flickr



Norwegen - Oslo, Vigeland Skulpturenpark by Uwe Dörnbrack, on Flickr



Norwegen - Oslo, Vigeland Skulpturenpark by Uwe Dörnbrack, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

#aker brygge #oslo #sentrum Norway#2018 by Renate Evensen, on Flickr



#aker brygge #oslo #beddingen# Norway#.2018 by Renate Evensen, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/2bQqN3X


BI - largest business school in both Oslo and Norway, part of interior

Oslo - Business School by Beedie Abroad, on Flickr


BI - largest business school in both Oslo and Norway, part of interior

The BI Project 3 by Jørgen Egeland, on Flickr


BI - largest business school in both Oslo and Norway, part of interior

The BI Project 4 by Jørgen Egeland, on Flickr


BI - largest business school in both Oslo and Norway, part of interior

#Interior at #BI #Handelshøyskolen #norwegian #Business #School #Architecture #Stairs #Ceiling #sky #bluesky #oslo #norway #glassceiling! #sunny #indoors #BusinessSchool by Sajad Rahmani, on Flickr



streets of Oslo by Sylvek Gadkowski, on Flickr



Oslo - Opera House by Beedie Abroad, on Flickr



Oslo - hike by Beedie Abroad, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

PANO0021-Pano by Anders, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pipervika bay and Oslo Rådhus, viewed from Akershus Fortress. by eikonologos.images, on Flickr

Streets by Isen Majennt, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway by X. Tan, on Flickr

Barcode by Ole Kjennerud, on Flickr

Tjuvholmen by night 14 by Sverre E Henriksen, on Flickr

Happy new year! by Afzal Hussain, on Flickr

Rådhus (City Hall) by Peregrine_x, on Flickr

City & Harbour from Akershus Festning - Oslo, Norway by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Oslo Opera House Norway by Clay Haswell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo - Stortinget by Dietmar Schwanitz, on Flickr

Oslo - Karl Johans Gate by Dietmar Schwanitz, on Flickr

Fornebu by Leif Skandsen, on Flickr

Winter walk by Oslo harbor by Eirik Newth, on Flickr

Rådhuset fra Aker Brygge by Sigurd Rage, on Flickr

Winter walk by Oslo harbor by Eirik Newth, on Flickr

Oslo by Hans Petter Grønbeck, on Flickr

20180221 200 Oslo night by Scott Martyn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo : En plein centre-ville, tramways et bus se suivent (27.01.2019) by Thomas CHAFFAUT, on Flickr

City Sunset - Oslo by Lukas Zelek, on Flickr

Oslo Christmas Market by Demeter Mason, on Flickr

P&O Cruise - Oslo by Tony Felgate, on Flickr

2018 NORWAY 1194 OSLO Nobels Fredssenter 挪威 奥斯陆 诺贝尔和平中心 by WEIYUAN XU, on Flickr

Auto in black and white by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Pride 2018 by Morten F, on Flickr

Oslo_Norway trip_2018 (199) by Liidia Maier, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Northon said:


> *Oslo - February 3, 2019*
> 
> 
> City Sunset - Oslo by Lukas Zelek, on Flickr



Sami people's day in City hall

Samefolkets dag i Rådhushallen 2019. by Oslo rådhus / Oslo City Hall, on Flickr


Sami people's day in City hall

Samefolkets dag i Rådhushallen 2019. by Oslo rådhus / Oslo City Hall, on Flickr


Wood relieff decoration on city hall (with the shield of Oslo city)

Oslo rådhus by Oslo rådhus / Oslo City Hall, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/23ZyDAt

https://flic.kr/p/23Zk1jF

Holmenkollen Park Hotel (Not embeddable)
https://flic.kr/p/23YTxSn



111 SL79 Ruter ligne 11 & 137 ligne 19 - 30 décembre 2018 (Station Majorstuen - Kirkeveien - Oslo) by Padicha, on Flickr



Oslo Snow by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr



The urban jungle by Cristina Sandiego, on Flickr



Walk Way by Linda Baade, on Flickr



Winter Farm by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr


Mastodon in Oslo

Mastodon. Oslo Spektrum. 03.02.2019 by per otto oppi christiansen, on Flickr


Mastodon in Oslo

Mastodon. Oslo Spektrum. 03.02.2019 by per otto oppi christiansen, on Flickr


Mastodon in Oslo

Mastodon. Oslo Spektrum. 03.02.2019 by per otto oppi christiansen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Aker Brygge by night by Marie Helèn, on Flickr

SØRENGA og Oslofjorden by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Oslo sentrum by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Oslo: Barcode und Akrobaten Brücke by Kevin Hackert, on Flickr


Oslo Operahouse by Raimon Bjørndalen, on Flickr

Dramatic City Skyline by Jon Urdal, on Flickr

Oslo-9536 by Eevi Alanissi, on Flickr

Oslo City Hall (Oslo rådhus) by Jorge Láscar, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Roundup of some nice pics and renders posted in Nordic & Baltic forums lately:



IceCheese said:


> This two are from an advert for a new project in western Oslo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreaming of summer...





Northon said:


> PANO0021-Pano by Anders, on Flickr





marshol said:


> *Oslo*, with last proposal added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://innsyn.pbe.oslo.kommune.no/saksinnsyn/showfile.asp?jno=2019007455&fileid=8290167





marshol said:


> *Oslo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.atea.no/om-atea/nyhetsarkiv/nyheter/2019/atea-lanserer-podkastserie-med-oslo-business-forum/





muster said:


> Bjørvika, Oslo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source Aftenposten
> Photo Hans O Torgersen





OnTheNorthRoad said:


> A couple of unposted renders from www.operagata20.no





OnTheNorthRoad said:


> Spektrum proposal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://innsyn.pbe.oslo.kommune.no/saksinnsyn/showfile.asp?jno=2019014876&fileid=8312137


----------



## christos-greece

2016 Baltic Cruise 2710.jpg by Grekoh, on Flickr

construction work in Oslo at wintertime by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

DSFC 2597 by Heini Schwendener, on Flickr

European Green Capital Opening & Handover Ceremony 2019, Oslo, Norway by European Green Capital Award ec.europa.eu/europeangreencapital, on Flickr

Oslo by Enrica F, on Flickr

Bjørvika with the Nordenga bridge by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Citybike by Jarl-Erik Storesund, on Flickr

Oslo by Mona, on Flickr

Aker Brygge Oslo by Eloisa Ozonas, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo harbour by JoachimBakken, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Girl In The middle by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


City Sunset - Oslo by Lukas Zelek, on Flickr


Akerselva by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Sunset in Oslo by Roger Hjemli, on Flickr


MJL20190125-162510IMG_1334-Pano-Edit-Edit by Mark Lehmkuhler, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Quick City Overview: Oslo, Norway






Pausa Caffè - Oslo (Official Video)






Charlotte Qvale - Oslo (gets cold this time of year)






Winter Weekend in Oslo, Norway | travel vlog






Oslo 2018 by Mikołaj Klimas






New Years Eve Oslo 2019 Official Fireworks






Oslo 4K Winter Timelapses


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo skylines by ragnebl, on Flickr


Oslo skylines by ragnebl, on Flickr


Oslo skylines by ragnebl, on Flickr


Fountain conception by Alejandro Castellon, on Flickr


Oslo by Leif Skandsen, on Flickr

Panorama of the Royal Palace and Statue of King Karl Johan at Sunrise, Oslo, Norway by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

Schweigaarsds gate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Who Needs the Beach!? by Michel Rouse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo (56) by Laurent Maginelle, on Flickr

Trinity Church, Oslo by David Ferguson, on Flickr

247 Oslo / Norway by Ulrich Scharwächter, on Flickr

Bjørvika by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Oslo : Dans une robe rouge éclatante, cet Urbino 12 IV franchit le carrefour de Majorstuen (26.01.2019) by Thomas CHAFFAUT, on Flickr

Nobel Peace Center - Oslo, Norway by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

City walk by Cristina Sandiego, on Flickr

urban architecture by EllaH52, on Flickr

Aker Brygge & Radhuset Rathaus Oslo Norway by roli_b, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Series of photos (by Jacques Holst) from the recent Holmenkollen Skifestival 2019

Holmenkollen Skifestivall 2019 by Jacques Holst, on Flickr



Holmenkollen Skifestivall 2019 by Jacques Holst, on Flickr



Holmenkollen Skifestivall 2019 by Jacques Holst, on Flickr



Holmenkollen Skifestivall 2019 by Jacques Holst, on Flickr



Holmenkollen Skifestivall 2019 by Jacques Holst, on Flickr



Holmenkollen Skifestival 2018 - femmila by Jacques Holst, on Flickr



Holmenkollen Skifestival 2018 - femmila by Jacques Holst, on Flickr



Holmenkollen Skifestival 2018 - femmila by Jacques Holst, on Flickr



Holmenkollen Skifestival 2018 - femmila by Jacques Holst, on Flickr



Holmenkollen Skifestival 2018 - femmila by Jacques Holst, on Flickr



Holmenkollen Skifestival 2018 - femmila by Jacques Holst, on Flickr



Holmenkollen Skifestival 2018 - femmila by Jacques Holst, on Flickr



Holmenkollen Skifestival 2018 - femmila by Jacques Holst, on Flickr



Holmenkollen Skifestivall 2019 by Jacques Holst, on Flickr



Holmenkollen Skifestivall 2019 by Jacques Holst, on Flickr



Holmenkollen Skifestivall 2019 by Jacques Holst, on Flickr



Holmenkollen Skifestivall 2019 by Jacques Holst, on Flickr



Holmenkollen Skifestivall 2019 by Jacques Holst, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/24wShdX

https://flic.kr/p/2e3k5Hy



DSC_1369 by Derek Durant, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Kampen church

Kampen Church by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Backyard in Oslogate (old Oslo)

bakgård i Oslogate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Konowsgate (old Oslo)

Konowsgate i gamle Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr



Aker Brygge - Oslo (Norway) by Clàudia Ayuso, on Flickr



Opera House, Oslo, Norway by John Briody, on Flickr



Oslo sentrum mars-19 (3) by tore22, on Flickr



Oslo sentrum mars-19 (20) by tore22, on Flickr



Aurora Hunters, Norway, 2019 by Kate Arkless Gray, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/2dGHdYP



Firecamp in the forest by Tonca, on Flickr


Snarøya in west Oslo, a coastal residential area of small homes and buildings, is nearest the camera.
Snarøya used to be right next to the old airport in Oslo, Fornebu.

Snarøya by Ronny Evensen, on Flickr


Kunstnernes Hus, "the house of artists," built 1930 and drawn by architects Gudolf Blakstad (1893-1985) & Herman Munthe-Kaas (1890-1977)

Kunstnernes Hus [1930]- Oslo by Laurent. D Ruamps, on Flickr



Oslo by Simon Schmiedbauer, on Flickr



Oslo by Sooze Carr, on Flickr



Sydstranda, Oslo by Steven Turner, on Flickr



Ingierstrand, Oslo by Steven Turner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Aker Brygge by night by Marie Helèn, on Flickr

SØRENGA og Oslofjorden by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Oslo sentrum by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Oslo: Barcode und Akrobaten Brücke by Kevin Hackert, on Flickr


Oslo Operahouse by Raimon Bjørndalen, on Flickr

Celebration Time -14 by Sauken Laula, on Flickr

Time in motion by Geir Bakken, on Flickr

International women's day by Morten F, on Flickr

Red head by Leif Skandsen, on Flickr

A035013-R1-14-12 by Fishta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

should I stay or should I sail ? by Andrzej, on Flickr

vigelandsanlegget [oslo] by BleakCabal, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

20180803022 by gahong's global explorer, on Flickr

Ice Skaters by Philipp Berndt, on Flickr

Bridge across the Akerselva by David Ferguson, on Flickr

Urban sunset by Alexis Bazeos, on Flickr

#10yearsOn in Norway by Change Finance, on Flickr

Bjørvika by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

should I stay or should I sail ? by Andrzej, on Flickr

vigelandsanlegget [oslo] by BleakCabal, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

20180803022 by gahong's global explorer, on Flickr

Downtown #oslo where time stands still and #trams from 1798 drive past #lovely old #townhouses - ok the trams are a bit newer, not much though, at least they are in #blue not #blackandwhite #street #clouds #karljohan by Tobias Michel, on Flickr

oslo by kmif connected, on Flickr

where is waldo ? by adina*raul, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo by Richard Woodhead, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Old Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Oslo by Richard Woodhead, on Flickr


Holmenkollen Ski Jump by Bjørn Normann jr., on Flickr


Sauna on the Oslofjord by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Morning walk by Frank Paul Silye, on Flickr


Oslo Opernhaus 2019 by Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo skylines by ragnebl, on Flickr

Oslo Central station from above by Thor Edvardsen, on Flickr

Akerbrygge by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Tram by Pramod Bhandari, on Flickr

City by Petr Kaiser, on Flickr

DSC07345 by Linus Mak, on Flickr

Streets of Oslo by Cato Lien, on Flickr

International Woman´s Day by Mona, on Flickr

Egertorget by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

You`ve got the look to run. by YouveGotdaLook byKristiano, on Flickr

Norwegian Beauty. by ColinB .. Porn on your P'stream / Faves = Blocked., on Flickr


----------



## Northon

奧斯陸 by Otis Yang, on Flickr


Oslo metropolitan university by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Oslo snowfall, january 2019 by Øyvind Storsveen, on Flickr


奧斯陸 by Otis Yang, on Flickr


The Thief hotel on the right by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


European Green Capital Opening & Handover Ceremony 2019, Oslo, Norway by European Green Capital Award ec.europa.eu/europeangreencapital, on Flickr


Egertorget by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Skyline - Oslo, Norway by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr


BarCode Project Bridge by Thibault Abraham, on Flickr


// The Downtown Lights // Oslo, Norway // October 2018 // by Julie Fennell, on Flickr


IMG_9774 by NWS, on Flickr


7M301926.jpg by Terje T, on Flickr


Untitled by Jens-Petter Salvesen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

IMG_1247 by Anders, on Flickr


IMG_1243 by Anders, on Flickr


IMG_1248 by Anders, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Untitled by Senderismo en Londres, on Flickr


Untitled by Senderismo en Londres, on Flickr


Untitled by Senderismo en Londres, on Flickr


Untitled by Senderismo en Londres, on Flickr


Untitled by Senderismo en Londres, on Flickr


Untitled by Senderismo en Londres, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Sehesteds gate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Sunrise at OSLO/ENGM/OSL Tower by Jan Lennart Gulbrandsen, on Flickr


Footbridges linked by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Aker Brygge by Gillian Gagie, on Flickr


Olav V Gate by Gillian Gagie, on Flickr


Opera House by Gillian Gagie, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Cafe Sør by Boris Krstić, on Flickr


Sørenga by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Dronning Euphemias gate en kveld i april by gislepa, on Flickr


Springtime Scenery by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr


The Victoria House @Botanical Garden in Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Takliv -|- Roof tour by Erling Sivertsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

The King`s Crocus - The Royal Palace, Oslo, Norway by Bente Helene Fredagsvik, on Flickr


yellow by Mihail Maletin, on Flickr


Riverside Walkway by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr


Oslo 2 by Sally PEDRON, on Flickr


Tracks at Oslo Sentralstation by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


In the bluehour near Saga movietheatre by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Panorama of the Royal Palace and Statue of King Karl Johan at Sunrise, Oslo, Norway by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

180606_2018_EU_Holiday_Oslo_5823.jpg by Franz Venhaus, on Flickr

Police Car on duty by ragnebl, on Flickr

Eidsvolls Plass, Oslo by Dan, on Flickr

export__MG_1614 by Roland, on Flickr

Jesolo2 by Therese N. Diesen, on Flickr

Gustav Vigeland Sculpture Park by Mats Anda, on Flickr

IMGP0859 by Dave Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Lambda by Jørn Eriksson, on Flickr


National Theatre by Gillian Gagie, on Flickr


OSLO by SZ.ZOL Buses,ferries PICS, on Flickr


The fashionable Briskeby area by Beth, on Flickr


Oslo fortress by typh90, on Flickr


PAS_9275 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Norwegen - Oslo, Rathaus by Uwe Dörnbrack, on Flickr

Norwegen - Oslo, Vigeland Skulpturenpark by Uwe Dörnbrack, on Flickr

Rådhus (City Hall) by Peregrine_x, on Flickr

Norwegen - Oslo by Uwe Dörnbrack, on Flickr

SØRENGA og Oslofjorden by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Operahuset (Snøhetta Studio), Norway, 1253 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Barcode komplekset i Bjørvika by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Tjuvholmen sculpture park by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Le tramway serpente dans la ville by Thomas CHAFFAUT, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Sørenga by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Haakon5gate & Nordenga Bridge by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


DSC_2655 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr


Nydalen by Boris Krstić, on Flickr


Oslo 2 by Sally PEDRON, on Flickr


PAS_9592 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr


DSC_2496 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Bjørvika by astrid westvang, on Flickr


Iceolated Islet by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr


Children having a bath in april by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Moon over Ekeberg and Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Oslo - Norway by Manuel Ribeiro, on Flickr


1. bath at Ormøya 2019? by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NordengaBridge by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

P4050159 by Oslotransportfan3112, on Flickr

Day 1 - #oslo #norway #noruega by Cesar Pics, on Flickr

PAS_9361 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr

The Thief hotel on the right by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

yellow by Mihail Maletin, on Flickr

Oslo by Richard Woodhead, on Flickr

Tosca by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#aker brygge #oslo #beddingen# Norway#.2018 by Renate Evensen, on Flickr

Norwegen - Oslo, Rathaus by Uwe Dörnbrack, on Flickr

Norwegen - Oslo by Uwe Dörnbrack, on Flickr

Blue Hour, Rådhuset, Town Hall, Oslo, Norway by Joe Price, on Flickr

Prinsensgate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Sunset Rise Over Akershus Fortress by Steven Turner, on Flickr

Untitled by Morten F, on Flickr

Oslo - hike by Beedie Abroad, on Flickr

Shooting Barcodes in Oslo by Nikolas Gogstad-Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Walking Woman, Oslo by Rune Lind, on Flickr


Oslo 2019 by Rune Lind, on Flickr


Afternoon in Oslp by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Oslo by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr


IMG_7454 by Geir Friestad, on Flickr


operaen-01 by Solve Stjernhof, on Flickr


DSC_3913 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Akershus fortress and pier by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Oslo Opera House by Bjørn Joachimsen, on Flickr


PAS_0686 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr


infostand by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


In motion by Richard Karlsen, on Flickr


DSC_2454 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_2470 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr

P4060609 by Oslotransportfan3112, on Flickr

Post-opera, a deserted downtown Oslo by Eesomest, on Flickr

Karl Johans gate by Mark Langdon, on Flickr

Norway, Oslo by Jeff L, on Flickr

Downtown Oslo by Lesleyanne Ryan, on Flickr

Oslo-9536 by Eevi Alanissi, on Flickr

#Architecture #art at #Oslo #City #downtown - #sun #street #people #iphone #sky #norway #oslobilder by Tobias Michel, on Flickr

Untilted by Ruben Fagereng, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

An Oslo neighborhood near U. of Oslo by Eesomest, on Flickr



Leica Q goes to Oslo by Peter Laskowski, on Flickr



Leica Q goes to Oslo by Peter Laskowski, on Flickr



Leica Q goes to Oslo by Peter Laskowski, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/S8yAhi

https://flic.kr/p/25g4VHT

https://flic.kr/p/2eFZAeu



Statue woman by Vanessa Pleym, on Flickr



DSC_2520 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr



DSC_2469 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr



Leica Q goes to Oslo by Peter Laskowski, on Flickr



Leica Q likes Norwegian Wood by Peter Laskowski, on Flickr



Old & new architecture in Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr



Street Art 🌱 by Linda Baade, on Flickr



Climbslide: A very cool bench by Frank Paul Silye, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo by ula, on Flickr


Oslo by ula, on Flickr


Oslo by ula, on Flickr


Oslo by ula, on Flickr


Oslo by ula, on Flickr


Oslo by ula, on Flickr


Oslo by ula, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo - hike by Beedie Abroad, on Flickr

Blue Hour, Rådhuset, Town Hall, Oslo, Norway by Joe Price, on Flickr

Aker Brygge by night by Marie Helèn, on Flickr

SØRENGA og Oslofjorden by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Oslo sentrum by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Oslo: Barcode und Akrobaten Brücke by Kevin Hackert, on Flickr

Post-opera, a deserted downtown Oslo by Eesomest, on Flickr

Dramatic City Skyline by Jon Urdal, on Flickr

Outside the old and famous Eldorado cinema on a saturday by Jon Urdal, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

delete


----------



## Northon

delete


----------



## Northon

Crow by astrid westvang, on Flickr


Sculpture by astrid westvang, on Flickr


Hanging sculpture by astrid westvang, on Flickr


One little pig! by astrid westvang, on Flickr


Sculpture by astrid westvang, on Flickr


Three boys by astrid westvang, on Flickr


Spring sun by astrid westvang, on Flickr


Street by astrid westvang, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

.......


----------



## christos-greece

P1070472 by Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr

PB160913 by Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr

Oslo cityscape. by Michael Jevons, on Flickr

Panorama of the Royal Palace and Statue of King Karl Johan at Sunrise, Oslo, Norway by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

Ford Kuga - Norway, Oslo by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

Untitled by Bette Adelman, on Flickr

Downtown Oslo From Ferry Boat by Steve, on Flickr

Oslo by ragnebl, on Flickr

Oslo by Mats Anda, on Flickr


DSCF5281 by Enrico Razzetti, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Lysthuset i Dronningparken by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr



the Monolith by Gustav Vigeland by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr



Parque de Esculturas Vigeland by Francisco López, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/2g3B1U5

https://flic.kr/p/2g4f5bG

https://flic.kr/p/2g35njf

https://flic.kr/p/2g34LRj


Where the west side of Oslo meets the forest, around the Bogstad lake and Holmenkollen

4. Oslo 3 by Sounds Right Rosie Goldsmith Anna Blasiak Max Easterman, on Flickr



Oslo #1 by Inge Hovdar, on Flickr



Oslo #5 by Inge Hovdar, on Flickr



Oslo by Lidia Volovaci, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/2g4JfyW

https://flic.kr/p/2g37aJo


House of Agriculture in Oslo

Landbrukets hus på Grønland i Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Sognsvann

Sognsvann, Oslo by Steven Turner, on Flickr


Sognsvann

Sognsvann, Oslo by Steven Turner, on Flickr



Oslo by Bjørn Joachimsen, on Flickr



Oslo by Bjørn Joachimsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vigeland (15 of 31) by John Linford, on Flickr

should I stay or should I sail ? by Andrzej, on Flickr

vigelandsanlegget [oslo] by BleakCabal, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

20180803022 by gahong's global explorer, on Flickr

Downtown #oslo where time stands still and #trams from 1798 drive past #lovely old #townhouses - ok the trams are a bit newer, not much though, at least they are in #blue not #blackandwhite #street #clouds #karljohan by Tobias Michel, on Flickr

Ice Skaters by Philipp Berndt, on Flickr

oslo by kmif connected, on Flickr


----------



## Northon

Oslo by QuetzalLife, on Flickr


Oslo by QuetzalLife, on Flickr


Oslo by QuetzalLife, on Flickr


Oslo by QuetzalLife, on Flickr


Oslo by QuetzalLife, on Flickr


Oslo by QuetzalLife, on Flickr


Opera by QuetzalLife, on Flickr


Oslo by QuetzalLife, on Flickr


Grass by QuetzalLife, on Flickr


IMG_6613 copy by QuetzalLife, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

©2017BSLG--2.jpg by BSLG_Photo, on Flickr


Nesbru, Asker - outer westside of Oslo

The Rainbow Nesbru -2 by Sauken Laula, on Flickr



European Bike Trip: Day 12, Oslo by shubbe, on Flickr



European Bike Trip: Day 12, Oslo by shubbe, on Flickr


From the Vigeland sculpture park, the small lake there

European Bike Tour: Day 11, Oslo by shubbe, on Flickr


The forested paths in the Ekeberg sculpture park and forest

European Bike Tour: Day 11, Oslo by shubbe, on Flickr



Oslo Tram SL-79 - Strandgata by aviation777, on Flickr



Badere by Inge Knoff, on Flickr



Old tranformer point @ the corner of Huk Avenue and Chr. Benneches road by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr



Oslo 55 by Udo Schröter, on Flickr



Oslo Port by aviation777, on Flickr


Øvreseter lake

Øvreseter Lake Oslo Norway by Frank Spieth, on Flickr



European Bike Tour: Day 11, Oslo by shubbe, on Flickr



Jernbanetorget Oslo by aviation777, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4756 by corcor00, on Flickr

Norwegen - Oslo by Uwe Dörnbrack, on Flickr

Oslo by davidcl0nel, on Flickr

SØRENGA og Oslofjorden by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Operahuset (Snøhetta Studio), Norway, 1253 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Barcode komplekset i Bjørvika by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Tjuvholmen Lille Stranden 3 by Wojtek Gurak, on Flickr

Rådhus (City Hall) by Peregrine_x, on Flickr

IMG_4745 by corcor00, on Flickr


----------



## Josedc

that business district is stunning


----------



## christos-greece

Fornebu by Leif Skandsen, on Flickr

Oslo city by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Oslo by ula, on Flickr

RS 169 «Odd Fellow III» by Redningsselskapet, on Flickr

PAS_0688 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr

Bjørvika by astrid westvang, on Flickr

Pride 2018 by Morten F, on Flickr

Who Needs the Beach!? by Michel Rouse, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

The Barcode Project Oslo ! by Amos Samkumar, on Flickr



Viking ship Oslo ! by Amos Samkumar, on Flickr



Oslo Rådhuset by Amos Samkumar, on Flickr



2019-06-13 Norway 006 by Charles Anderson, on Flickr



Ekebergparken, Oslo by femeneses2, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/2ggA4b3



Oslo Opera by femeneses2, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

#getoutthere Bjørviika by Jacques Holst, on Flickr



#getoutthere Bjørviika by Jacques Holst, on Flickr



#getoutthere Bjørviika by Jacques Holst, on Flickr



#getoutthere Bjørviika by Jacques Holst, on Flickr



#getoutthere Bjørviika by Jacques Holst, on Flickr


New 'The Peace Bench' in front of Nobel Peace Center

The Peace Bench by Norsk Hydro ASA, on Flickr


Bislett Games - IAAF Diamond League event, in the small, but intimate Bislett Stadion 

Caterine Ibarguen by Laszlo Amburs, on Flickr



Caterine Ibarguen by Laszlo Amburs, on Flickr



Karsten Warholm by Laszlo Amburs, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

Oslo belvárosában ma csak a közösségi közlekedés és a taxik közlekednek by Anna Szilagyi, on Flickr



Walking tour in Oslo, Norway by Sharon Burkhardt, on Flickr




Walking tour in Oslo, Norway by Sharon Burkhardt, on Flickr



Perspective by Jim Laurie, on Flickr



Walking tour in Oslo, Norway by Sharon Burkhardt, on Flickr



Walking tour in Oslo, Norway by Sharon Burkhardt, on Flickr



Walking tour in Oslo, Norway by Sharon Burkhardt, on Flickr



Walking tour in Oslo, Norway by Sharon Burkhardt, on Flickr



Oslo, Norway by nclint, on Flickr



Damstredet i 14-22 by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr



stairs and the bushes by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr



2019-06-13 Norway 010 by Charles Anderson, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/2ggge7u



Oslo by Gianmario Boscolo, on Flickr


Beach area called Hvervenbukta, 'the Hverven bay'

Home Soil by Benjamin Adolphi, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk

A500 Oslo by Ulrich Scharwächter, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/2ghMtj5

https://flic.kr/p/2gf8wg6

https://flic.kr/p/2gf7YCF



Oslo by James Gill, on Flickr



Architecture in Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr



Metro train at Holmenkollbanen, Oslo by Simon Bertilsson, on Flickr



Oslo_20190602_294 by Greg Peters, on Flickr



OSLO by ANSELM PALLÀS, on Flickr



The Ekeberg restaurant in Bauhaus building style by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr



Sørenga late night in june by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


From one of the small islands in the Oslo fjord

Sailors enter Gressholmen by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4930 by corcor00, on Flickr

Badere by Inge Knoff, on Flickr

Oslo and Bjørvika in BW by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Buildings by Robyn Lee, on Flickr

Oslo by ula, on Flickr

P4060588 by Oslotransportfan3112, on Flickr

PAS_9315 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr

Dronning Euphemias gate en kveld i april by gislepa, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway by David Enzel, on Flickr

Climbslide: A very cool bench by Frank Paul Silye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#32 - Oslo by Richard Forward, on Flickr

Le tramway serpente dans la ville by Thomas CHAFFAUT, on Flickr

oslo-7070 by t4raw, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway 056 by IVAN MAESSTRO, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway, 2013 August 1348 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

waiting... by Arild Storaas, on Flickr

Bjøvika, Oslo by Chris Guy, on Flickr

Rådhus (City Hall) by Peregrine_x, on Flickr

Untitled by Svein Skjåk Nordrum, on Flickr

IMG_4745 by corcor00, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Norwegen - Oslo by Uwe Dörnbrack, on Flickr

Barcode, Oslo. by Steven Turner, on Flickr

Oslo sentrum by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Operahuset (Snøhetta Studio), Norway, 1253 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Prinsensgate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Le tramway serpente dans la ville by Thomas CHAFFAUT, on Flickr

Untitled by Morten F, on Flickr

Shooting Barcodes in Oslo by Nikolas Gogstad-Andersen, on Flickr

Low fog clouds over Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo by Adrian Lui, on Flickr

Oslo0037 by Eleanor Smith, on Flickr

Bronze Tiger in city center, Oslo, Norway by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr

P1090728-HDR by Max | Oslo | Norway, on Flickr

Rådhusbrygge, Oslo by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Synthesis by Enrico del Bono, on Flickr

PB170916 by Max | Oslo | Norway, on Flickr

Akershus Festning, Oslo by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Akershusstranda - Aker Brygge. Oslo by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr

Travel by ryan sheehan, on Flickr

Mitakon 50mm f/0.95 portrait by Eskild Fors, on Flickr

Peace in Grünerløkka by Eskild Fors, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo at night by Henrik Johansson, on Flickr

P7011689 by feabomboo, on Flickr

Evening in Oslo by jechstra, on Flickr

Streets by Isen Majennt, on Flickr

Oslo city centre, september 2020 by Øyvind Storsveen, on Flickr

Tjuvholmen Badeplass by Mark Etienne, on Flickr

Akerselva at Grønland by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Oslo by Morten F, on Flickr

IMG_2289 by Andreas Schultz, on Flickr

Oslo skylines by ragnebl, on Flickr

IMG_4756 by corcor00, on Flickr

Couple by Leon Sammartino, on Flickr


----------



## Rhino

great pics, but alot of them are posted 4-5 times already and just re-posted.


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC0338 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Rainy street by Thor Edvardsen, on Flickr

OsloCity by Sam Fryers, on Flickr

Stortorvet sculpture by Sam Fryers, on Flickr

Kvadraturen by Sam Fryers, on Flickr

Dykkaren by Sam Fryers, on Flickr

Container art by Sam Fryers, on Flickr

Oslo summer by Sam Fryers, on Flickr

Enga by Morten F, on Flickr

Oslo by Luís Filipe, on Flickr

Helsinki july 2018 by Roberto Maldeno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rainy street by Thor Edvardsen, on Flickr

Oslo at night by Marcin Morawski, on Flickr

Untitled by Morten F, on Flickr

Oslo by Luís Filipe, on Flickr

Downtown Oslo by Nick Ng, on Flickr

Jernbanetorget by Andrew Wee, on Flickr

Oslo-9507 by Eevi Alanissi, on Flickr

Oslo-9525 by Eevi Alanissi, on Flickr

Old brigde Aker River, Oslo by Marcos Praxoulis, on Flickr

SALT nomadic art project in Oslo, Norway by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr

downtown by Linda Andersen Ness, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4756 by corcor00, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway by X. Tan, on Flickr

Oslo City Hall by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr

Low fog clouds over Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Akerselva at Grønland by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

no tram in Bjørvika yet by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

bluehour at Akershus fortress by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Ankerbrua by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Bridge in black and white by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Daniele by IVAN MAESSTRO, on Flickr

Lady and the tram by Nikita Gavrilenko, on Flickr

Farm Girls by Hans Gotun, on Flickr

Tjuvholmen, Oslo by Bent Kverme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gate to the Monolith 1016 by Ursula, on Flickr

The Streets of Frogner Oslo 0987 by Ursula, on Flickr

Oslo Roofs 0563 by Ursula, on Flickr

Boulevarde into Frogner Park 0994 by Ursula, on Flickr

Children on the Bridge 0998 by Ursula, on Flickr

Norwegian Parliament Building 0975 by Ursula, on Flickr

Oslo Opera House - Kirsten Flagstad by Mark Etienne, on Flickr

strange red alien life form preparing to swallow young woman on oslo side street by john gilbert, on Flickr

strange red alien life form swallowing young woman on oslo side street by john gilbert, on Flickr

Evening in Oslo by jechstra, on Flickr

Norwegian flag on a boat with city in background. Oslo, Norway by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr

Oslo by Adrian Lui, on Flickr

Urban View by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City street by cédric brin, on Flickr

Oslo by Normann Photography, on Flickr

Young Woman Dancing 1003 by Ursula, on Flickr

Oslo Sentrum Architecture 0981 by Ursula, on Flickr

Oslo Roofs 0563 by Ursula, on Flickr

Oslo Roofs 0564 by Ursula, on Flickr

Churchill Statue 5033 by Ursula, on Flickr

Bicycles 5027 by Ursula, on Flickr

Henrik Ibsen Statue 5031 by Ursula, on Flickr

_DSC0421 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

_DSC4660 by hedge climber, on Flickr

1819 MA AR Oslo - Beelding by FacArk UHasselt, on Flickr

Couple by Leon Sammartino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PB160913 by Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr

Panorama of the Royal Palace and Statue of King Karl Johan at Sunrise, Oslo, Norway by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

Untitled by Bette Adelman, on Flickr

Downtown Oslo From Ferry Boat by Steve, on Flickr

Oslo by Mats Anda, on Flickr

Vigeland (15 of 31) by John Linford, on Flickr

should I stay or should I sail ? by Andrzej, on Flickr

vigelandsanlegget [oslo] by BleakCabal, on Flickr

20180803022 by gahong's global explorer, on Flickr

Downtown #oslo where time stands still and #trams from 1798 drive past #lovely old #townhouses - ok the trams are a bit newer, not much though, at least they are in #blue not #blackandwhite #street #clouds #karljohan by Tobias Michel, on Flickr

Ice Skaters by Philipp Berndt, on Flickr

DSCF5281 by Enrico Razzetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The street Grensen by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Oslo by Adrian Lui, on Flickr

Pink Hotel by traceyainsley, on Flickr

DSC_2469 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr

20190511-IMG_7120.jpg by Ole Jørn Solberg, on Flickr

PAS_0606 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr

Nydalen by Boris Krstić, on Flickr

esc by Tore Lonar, on Flickr

Nina Jensen Dobloug 009 by IVAN MAESSTRO, on Flickr

On the Way to the Barnetoget (Children&#x27;s Parade) by Alan, on Flickr

image by Humans of Oslo, on Flickr

massage by Hans Gotun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Illuminated modern cityscape of Oslo, Norway by Mlenny!, on Flickr

Jernbanetorget by Andrew Wee, on Flickr

Pedestrian bridge in Oslo by Altex Travel, on Flickr

Oslo City Hall (Oslo rådhus) by Jorge Láscar, on Flickr

Oslo Skyline by night 2015 by sindre engh, on Flickr

Galleri Oslo by Sigurd Rage, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway downtown with DJ &amp; Jones by Toby Simkin, on Flickr

melancholy by Linda Andersen Ness, on Flickr

Oslo by max zulauf, on Flickr

We build this city... by ragnebl, on Flickr

Oslo-9536 by Eevi Alanissi, on Flickr

BBC: 100 greatest films of the 21st Century (2000-2020) by Denis Denis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pipervika bay and Oslo Rådhus, viewed from Akershus Fortress. by eikonologos.images, on Flickr

Streets by Isen Majennt, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway by X. Tan, on Flickr

Tjuvholmen by night 14 by Sverre E Henriksen, on Flickr

City & Harbour from Akershus Festning - Oslo, Norway by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Oslo Opera House Norway by Clay Haswell, on Flickr

City Sunset - Oslo by Lukas Zelek, on Flickr

Oslo Christmas Market by Demeter Mason, on Flickr

Auto in black and white by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Pride 2018 by Morten F, on Flickr

Oslo_Norway trip_2018 (199) by Liidia Maier, on Flickr

Red head by Leif Skandsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Peace in Grünerløkka by Eskild Fors, on Flickr

Mitakon 50mm f/0.95 portrait by Eskild Fors, on Flickr

Akershusstranda - Aker Brygge. Oslo by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr

Travel by ryan sheehan, on Flickr


Oslo neu by Tinavonhier, on Flickr


Bibliothek by Tinavonhier, on Flickr


Bibliothek und Oper by Tinavonhier, on Flickr


Aussicht nach rechts von Terrasse by Tinavonhier, on Flickr


Aussicht nach links, das rechte Gebäude ist die Bibliothek by Tinavonhier, on Flickr


Oslo Opera House by Bjørgulf Brevik, on Flickr


Oslo city centre, july 2019 by Øyvind Storsveen, on Flickr


Oslo city centre, july 2019 by Øyvind Storsveen, on Flickr

Tjuvholmen Badeplass by Mark Etienne, on Flickr


IMG_1123 by Kirk Y., on Flickr

P7011689 by feabomboo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Low fog clouds over Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Streets by Isen Majennt, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway, 2013 August 1348 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Ruter SL-79 vogn 127 Oslo Nationaltheatret by Linus Wambach, on Flickr

// The Downtown Lights // Oslo, Norway // October 2018 // by Julie Fennell, on Flickr

Jernbanetorget by Andrew Wee, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway - Shopping Area Downtown by Merlyn L. (Mel) Johnson, on Flickr

Oslo by Andrea G, on Flickr

P1020344 by Max a.k.a. Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr

Olso central station by Emmanuel Ageneau, on Flickr

Daniele by IVAN MAESSTRO, on Flickr

IMG_4756 by corcor00, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The street Grensen by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Oslo by Adrian Lui, on Flickr

Pink Hotel by traceyainsley, on Flickr

DSC_2469 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr

20190511-IMG_7120.jpg by Ole Jørn Solberg, on Flickr

PAS_0606 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr

Nydalen by Boris Krstić, on Flickr

Lady and the tram by Nikita Gavrilenko, on Flickr

esc by Tore Lonar, on Flickr

Nina Jensen Dobloug 009 by IVAN MAESSTRO, on Flickr

The Road Not Taken by Benjamin Adolphi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1010053-2 by Max | Oslo | Norway, on Flickr

Illuminated modern cityscape of Oslo, Norway by Mlenny!, on Flickr

Blue Hour, Rådhuset, Town Hall, Oslo, Norway by Joe Price, on Flickr

P1260055 by Max | Oslo | Norway, on Flickr

Europarådets plass. Oslo. Norway by Trine Syvertsen, on Flickr

Urban View by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr

Under Construction - Oslo&#x27;s Business District by Roland James, on Flickr

Frogner park, Oslo, Norway by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr

Norwegian flag on a boat with city in background. Oslo, Norway by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr

Half and Half by Anders Heli Hansen, on Flickr

DSC00004 by Jørn Eriksson, on Flickr

20170423-DSC_0202 by Joachim Engelstad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Synthesis by Enrico del Bono, on Flickr

Oslo Opera House by justin saunders, on Flickr

Aker Brygge, Oslo by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Stortinget, Edificio del Parlamento, Oslo by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

PB170916 by Max | Oslo | Norway, on Flickr

Akershusstranda - Aker Brygge. Oslo by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway by Paul Quinn, on Flickr

Oslo: Autumn street by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr

Panathinaikos FC by Morten F, on Flickr

Hectic life by Juan Gabriel Chandia, on Flickr

Oslo by Luís Filipe, on Flickr

alien life form on oslo side street preparing to envelope girl by john gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gate to the Monolith 5042 by Ursula, on Flickr

Oslo city, october 2020 by Øyvind Storsveen, on Flickr

Oslo city, october 2020 by Øyvind Storsveen, on Flickr

Oslo city, october 2020 by Øyvind Storsveen, on Flickr

Oslo city, october 2020 by Øyvind Storsveen, on Flickr

Kalbakken, november 2020 by Øyvind Storsveen, on Flickr

_DSC4658 by hedge climber, on Flickr

Oslo in November by David Cooper, on Flickr

Oslo by Radko Shopov, on Flickr

Oslo by Radko Shopov, on Flickr

Couple by Leon Sammartino, on Flickr

Rådhus (City Hall) by Peregrine_x, on Flickr

downtown by Linda Andersen Ness, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City street by cédric brin, on Flickr

freia by Leif Skandsen, on Flickr

_DSC0447 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Oslo by Kenneth Solfjeld, on Flickr

Oslo Opera House by samiKoo, on Flickr

Street at night - Oslo, Norway by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

NordengaBridge by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

DSC_2494 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr

The Thief hotel on the right by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

DSFC 2597 by Heini Schwendener, on Flickr

Untitled by Morten F, on Flickr

Untitled by jechstra, on Flickr

Helsinki july 2018 by Roberto Maldeno, on Flickr

Untitled by Catalin Rinduroiu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Alex Torres, on Flickr

Rainy street by Thor Edvardsen, on Flickr

Tostrup by Leif Skandsen, on Flickr

P7100064 by Mark Luccarelli, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway - Shopping Area Downtown by Merlyn L. (Mel) Johnson, on Flickr

Night view of the city&#x27;s waterfront, illuminated lanterns in the Oslo city center in Norway by Altex Travel, on Flickr

Norway, Oslo by Jeff L, on Flickr

Downtown Oslo, Norway by Amandeep Singh, on Flickr

Midsummer by kurt essler, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway Sister March by Sister Marches, on Flickr

_MG_8935 by Maxine Power, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway – July 2014 by Jim &amp; Brigit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo view by Leif Skandsen, on Flickr

DSC_6438 by MichelleGranados, on Flickr

_DSC4656 by hedge climber, on Flickr

Oslo city, october 2020 by Øyvind Storsveen, on Flickr

Gate to the Monolith 1016 by Ursula, on Flickr

The Streets of Frogner Oslo 0987 by Ursula, on Flickr

Docks 5025 by Ursula, on Flickr

Stortorvet 0967 by Ursula, on Flickr

Slottsparken 0966 by Ursula, on Flickr

Sporveien and Rusken collaborate on AntiLitter Campaigns 0960 by Ursula, on Flickr

Evening in Oslo by jechstra, on Flickr

bus stop by Leif Skandsen, on Flickr

Life en Oslo by Juan Gabriel Chandia, on Flickr

Oslo by Luís Filipe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC0451 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

_DSC0468 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

_DSC0455 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

_DSC0459 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

_DSC0463 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

_DSC0449 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

_DSC0464 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway by Özkan Yıldızhan, on Flickr

City walk by Cristina Sandiego, on Flickr

Oslo by Mona, on Flickr

IMG_1984b - Steel an shadows by Ragnar Fredrik Johansen, on Flickr

1808 Norway (586) by Ian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Karl Johans gate, Oslo, Norway by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

_DSC0449 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

_DSC0463 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

_DSC0447 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

_DSC0451 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

_DSC0442 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

_DSC0330 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Oslo by Luís Filipe, on Flickr

Oslo by Luís Filipe, on Flickr

Oslo by Adrian Lui, on Flickr

Akerbrygge by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Schweigaarsds gate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

#10yearsOn in Norway by Change Finance, on Flickr

Aida by Morten Falch Sortland, on Flickr

Oslo Opera by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC0421 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Oslos Rathaus / Town hall in Oslo by Gerhard Trautmannsberger, on Flickr

Illuminated modern cityscape of Oslo, Norway by Mlenny!, on Flickr

Rainy street by Thor Edvardsen, on Flickr

OsloCity by Sam Fryers, on Flickr

Looking Towards The Royal Palace by Steve Swayne, on Flickr

Oslo by Kenneth Solfjeld, on Flickr

Mango - Passeig de Gràcia, Barcelona - Bicing by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

Central Oslo by Ken Bergman, on Flickr

Oslo Opera House by samiKoo, on Flickr

Jernbanetorget, Oslo 2019-04-04 by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr

Oslo by Mona, on Flickr

DSC_6386 by MichelleGranados, on Flickr

Celebrating National Day by Ralph Grizzle, on Flickr

nornr11561.jpg by Keith Levit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Love me right by Pawel Wietecha, on Flickr

Oslo view by Leif Skandsen, on Flickr

Oslo City Centre by Kristýna Musilová, on Flickr

Blue Opera by Ron Jansen, on Flickr

IMGP0864 by Dave Matthews, on Flickr

Bjørvika &amp; Barcode by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

export__MG_1551 by Roland, on Flickr

Oslo from our balcony in the Hotel Continental by Paul Asman and Jill Lenoble, on Flickr

DSCF5281 by Enrico Razzetti, on Flickr

IMGP0859 by Dave Matthews, on Flickr

The dive by Joachim A. Bakken, on Flickr

IMGP0861 by Dave Matthews, on Flickr

Theatercaféen by Normann Photography, on Flickr

Oslo the European Green City by Lars Ling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

bus stop by Leif Skandsen, on Flickr

Street of Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Streets of Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Street (3) by Liv Siri Nøvik, on Flickr

The streets of Oslo by n8fire, on Flickr

Pollen Arendal by Gorm Helge Grønli Rudschinat, on Flickr

Oslo streets by Henrik Johansson, on Flickr

Oslo City Hall by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Oslo in April 2018 by jechstra, on Flickr

strange red alien life form swallowing young woman on oslo side street by john gilbert, on Flickr

Oslo by Luís Filipe, on Flickr

The street Grensen by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

night oslo by Leif Skandsen, on Flickr

Oslo by Radko Shopov, on Flickr

the moon & the opera ghosts by Fredrik Brenno Haugan, on Flickr

oslo-957247_1280 by Roger K. Olsson, on Flickr

November in Oslo by JoachimBakken, on Flickr

Approach into Oslo by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Akerselva River by Carolina Fidalgo, on Flickr

Oslo in November by David Cooper, on Flickr

Oslo by Radko Shopov, on Flickr

DSCF8294 by Yann B, on Flickr

People are swimming and sunbathing on a hot sunny summer day by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr

Love me right by Pawel Wietecha, on Flickr

Street photo by Tom Evensen, on Flickr

Girl watching in Aker Brygge, Oslo on a sunny afternoon by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

LvdH (837) by Lex van der Holland, on Flickr

Oslo City Skyline by NWS, on Flickr

Oslo by Hans Johansson, on Flickr

Oslo City Hall by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Lambda Oslo the new Munch museum by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Astrup Fearnley museet by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Oslo by Tore Bustad, on Flickr

Grensen i Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Bar code by Joachim A. Bakken, on Flickr

Oslo by Morten F, on Flickr

Street photo by Tom Evensen, on Flickr

Young, norwegian women by Tom Evensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Norwgian woman - two dogs by Tom Evensen, on Flickr

Oslo by Hans Johansson, on Flickr

Oslo by Kenneth Solfjeld, on Flickr

Oslo sett fra Ekeberg by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Oslo sentrum by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Astrup Fearnley museet by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Local boat to the Oslo islands by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Closer to an illuminated bridge by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

View over Oslo from Ekeberg by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Oslo by Tore Bustad, on Flickr

Monochrome, City Skyline &amp; Water Landscape, Photograph Taken On The London Eye River Cruise, River Thames, London, England. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

LvdH (837) by Lex van der Holland, on Flickr

Street photo by Tom Evensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

First flight and test pic with mah new Dji badass #phantom3 #aerial #dji #drone #oslo #radissonblue #jeyoo #nikolaielskling by Dron odromo, on Flickr

Norwegen - Oslo by Uwe Dörnbrack, on Flickr

Oslo by davidcl0nel, on Flickr

SØRENGA og Oslofjorden by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Operahuset (Snøhetta Studio), Norway, 1253 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Barcode komplekset i Bjørvika by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Prinsensgate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Untitled by Morten F, on Flickr

Shooting Barcodes in Oslo by Nikolas Gogstad-Andersen, on Flickr

Untitled by Svein Skjåk Nordrum, on Flickr

IMG_5437 by Valdimar Gestsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P7011689 by feabomboo, on Flickr

Oslo skylines by ragnebl, on Flickr


Nygata - Oslo (Norway) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Low fog clouds over Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Streets by Isen Majennt, on Flickr

Oslo by Enrica F, on Flickr

Pink Hotel by Tracey Ainsley, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway, 2013 August 1348 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Olso central station by Emmanuel Ageneau, on Flickr

IMG_4745 by corcor00, on Flickr

IMG_4756 by corcor00, on Flickr

Daniele by IVAN MAESSTRO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo light trails II by Normann Photography, on Flickr

Oslo - City Street by mazuu, on Flickr

Oslo Street by Jens Anderson, on Flickr

Oslo Opera House by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

The blue hour at Nordenga bridge by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway by AUNWAN, on Flickr

_DSC0526 by D0ominik, on Flickr

Oslo by Carmine Memoli, on Flickr

Karl Johansgate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

. by Tommy, on Flickr

Fashion lady by Franck Stella, on Flickr

LvdH (837) by Lex van der Holland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo by Carmine Memoli, on Flickr

Tjuvholmen, Oslo by Bent Kverme, on Flickr

Oslo by Manuel Ribeiro, on Flickr

Norway, Oslo street by Dim Lamp, on Flickr

Oslo by Mats Anda, on Flickr

Adolf Hedins Vei by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Norway_Oslo_315 by Denis Polyakov, on Flickr

Oslo by greatandlittle, on Flickr

The Clown by Ramon C., on Flickr

SCANIA - RUTER Oslo Norway by Mike Brocklebank, on Flickr

Projet 2018 - Mai - Street #5 by Julien Benoit, on Flickr

Untitled by Magnus Rakeng, on Flickr

Oslo by Benjamin Dumas, on Flickr

oslo-7709.1000x661 by Max | Oslo | Norway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo - City Street by mazuu, on Flickr

Barcode by Night by Linda Baade, on Flickr

Kampen Church by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Bjørvika med mere by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Barcode komplekset i Bjørvika by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Nordenga bridge by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

NordengaBridge by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

The Thief hotel on the right by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Helsfyr Atrium by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Karl Johan&#x27;s Gate [EXPLORED 5/10/12] by Eric The Fish, on Flickr

Oslo by Jørn Eriksson, on Flickr

LvdH (837) by Lex van der Holland, on Flickr

Outstanding by Mona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A boring shot of Oslo !! by Vidar Ringstad, on Flickr

20.12.14 Oslo - view from Grorud by Knut Ove Pettersen, on Flickr

Oslo sentrum sett fra Ekeberg! (HDR) by Kjetil Korslien, on Flickr

Oslo by Eirik Russell Roberts, on Flickr

Evening view over Oslo, Norway. by ESM Photographics, on Flickr

P1040215 by Max | Oslo | Norway, on Flickr

P9301067-HDR by Max | Oslo | Norway, on Flickr

Rain, reflections and a pile of scooters. Barcode. Oslo. by Trine Syvertsen, on Flickr

Oslo cityscape. by Michael Jevons, on Flickr

A Wintry Walk by A guy called John, on Flickr

Ballerina in Paris by Franck Stella, on Flickr

Pia by Severin Sadjina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo by Radko Shopov, on Flickr

the moon & the opera ghosts by Fredrik Brenno Haugan, on Flickr

oslo-957247_1280 by Roger K. Olsson, on Flickr

November in Oslo by JoachimBakken, on Flickr

Approach into Oslo by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Akerselva River by Carolina Fidalgo, on Flickr

Oslo in November by David Cooper, on Flickr

Oslo by Radko Shopov, on Flickr

DSCF8294 by Yann B, on Flickr

People are swimming and sunbathing on a hot sunny summer day by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr

People are swimming and sunbathing on a hot sunny summer day by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr

Couple by Leon Sammartino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

girls on city corner street bench, oslo, early 20s (21st Century) by john gilbert, on Flickr

Levitating Woman by astrid westvang, on Flickr

Dronning Eufemias gate, Oslo by BarnNightOwl, on Flickr

Hotel Bondenheim by Ken Bergman, on Flickr

Oslo by davidcl0nel, on Flickr

Oslo by Kenneth Solfjeld, on Flickr

Street of Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Streets of Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

IMG_4756 by corcor00, on Flickr

IMG_0150 by Philipp Berndt, on Flickr

Oslo skylines by ragnebl, on Flickr

IMGP0859 by Dave Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street by Leif Skandsen, on Flickr

girls on city corner street bench, oslo, early 20s (21st Century) by john gilbert, on Flickr

Oslo by BarnNightOwl, on Flickr

Oslo by BarnNightOwl, on Flickr

Slemdalsveien/Valkyriegata by Ingolf Nistad, on Flickr

_DSC0449 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

OsloCity by Sam Fryers, on Flickr

Oslo by Luís Filipe, on Flickr

Oslo by Adrian Lui, on Flickr

Karl Johans gate by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr

Mango - Passeig de Gràcia, Barcelona - Bicing by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway by Özkan Yıldızhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Love me right by Pawel Wietecha, on Flickr

Operahuset, Oslo, Norway by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

P1260055 by Max | Oslo | Norway, on Flickr

_DSC4656 by hedge climber, on Flickr

Oslo Barcode district, Norway by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr

Landscape atmosphere by ESM Photographics, on Flickr

Oslo by AJF 1, on Flickr

Rain, reflections and a pile of scooters. Barcode. Oslo. by Trine Syvertsen, on Flickr

Norwegian flag on a boat with city in background. Oslo, Norway by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr

Vigeland Park - Oslo, Norway by Alan Troidl, on Flickr

20170423-DSC_0202 by Joachim Engelstad, on Flickr

Barcode girl by Jørn Eriksson, on Flickr

Mitakon 50mm f/0.95 portrait by Eskild Fors, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street by Leif Skandsen, on Flickr

Dronning Eufemias gate, Oslo by BarnNightOwl, on Flickr

Oslo by BarnNightOwl, on Flickr

Oslo by BarnNightOwl, on Flickr

Akershus, Oslo by BarnNightOwl, on Flickr

Oslo by BarnNightOwl, on Flickr

Opera House, Oslo by BarnNightOwl, on Flickr

Rainy street by Thor Edvardsen, on Flickr

_DSC0421 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

01 Slottsparken by Paal Lunde, on Flickr

Oslo by Adrian Lui, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway by Özkan Yıldızhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo City Hall by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Norwegen - Oslo by Uwe Dörnbrack, on Flickr

Oslo city, Norway by Joao Leitao, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway 061 by IVAN MAESSTRO, on Flickr

Slemdalsveien/Valkyriegata kl 20.04 by Ingolf Nistad, on Flickr

Oslo city by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Oslo by ula, on Flickr

Oslo by Luís Filipe, on Flickr

Nordenga bridge by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Jernbanetorget, Oslo 2019-04-04 by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr

Outstanding by Mona, on Flickr

Street-shot by Tom Evensen, on Flickr

LvdH (837) by Lex van der Holland, on Flickr

Norgwegian women by Ken Douglas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo City Hall by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr

Oslo city by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Oslo by Hans Johansson, on Flickr

Bydel Gamle Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Oslo - City Street by mazuu, on Flickr

Oslo City by Massimiliano Marchese, on Flickr

Oslo city at night by Francis Norman, on Flickr

Bar code by Joachim A. Bakken, on Flickr

Middelalderparken og Nordengabro by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Bjørvika &amp; Nordegna bro by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Oslo by Petteri Salomaa, on Flickr

Caption Competition by elaine and keith, on Flickr

Young, norwegian women by Tom Evensen, on Flickr

Long hair, Operaen by Annette Dubois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streets by Isen Majennt, on Flickr

Tjuvholmen Badeplass by Mark Etienne, on Flickr

Oslo0037 by Eleanor Smith, on Flickr

Bronze Tiger in city center, Oslo, Norway by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr

P1090728-HDR by Max | Oslo | Norway, on Flickr

Rådhusbrygge, Oslo by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Synthesis by Enrico del Bono, on Flickr

PB170916 by Max | Oslo | Norway, on Flickr

Akershus Festning, Oslo by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Akershusstranda - Aker Brygge. Oslo by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr

Travel by ryan sheehan, on Flickr

Mitakon 50mm f/0.95 portrait by Eskild Fors, on Flickr

Peace in Grünerløkka by Eskild Fors, on Flickr

IMG_4756 by corcor00, on Flickr

IMG_4752 by corcor00, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Panorama of the Royal Palace and Statue of King Karl Johan at Sunrise, Oslo, Norway by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

Barcode and the new Munch Museum by Frank Paul Silye, on Flickr

Oslo by ragnebl, on Flickr

Oslo by Adrian Lui, on Flickr

Oslo by Adrian Lui, on Flickr

Oslo by Adrian Lui, on Flickr

Oslo by Adrian Lui, on Flickr

Oslo by Adrian Lui, on Flickr

Oslo by Adrian Lui, on Flickr

Oslo by Morten F, on Flickr

Christmas Tree by Tanya Kostina, on Flickr

image by Humans of Oslo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street by Leif Skandsen, on Flickr

Oslo City by Mona, on Flickr

Slemdalsveien/Valkyriegata kl 20.04 by Ingolf Nistad, on Flickr

_DSC0453 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Oslo by Kenneth Solfjeld, on Flickr

Hotel Bondenheim by Ken Bergman, on Flickr

Landscape atmosphere by ESM Photographics, on Flickr

Rain, reflections and a pile of scooters. Barcode. Oslo. by Trine Syvertsen, on Flickr

Reflection by Bill Herndon, on Flickr

Opera House by Bill Herndon, on Flickr

Harbour by astrid westvang, on Flickr

Oslo by Luís Filipe, on Flickr

Def Leppard @ Tons Of Rock 2019 by Rune Goddokken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Love me right by Pawel Wietecha, on Flickr

Kirkeveien II by Normann Photography, on Flickr

Cargo Terminal by Rafael Receputi, on Flickr

_DSC4658 by hedge climber, on Flickr

Landscape atmosphere by ESM Photographics, on Flickr

050.3303 by marianne-swienink-havard, on Flickr

Oslo city hall by Carolina Fidalgo, on Flickr

Synthesis by Enrico del Bono, on Flickr

Oslo by AJF 1, on Flickr

P1260073 by Max | Oslo | Norway, on Flickr

P1260055 by Max | Oslo | Norway, on Flickr

Oslo by Adrian Lui, on Flickr

Opera House by Bill Herndon, on Flickr

Oslo Opera House by justin saunders, on Flickr

20170423-DSC_0202 by Joachim Engelstad, on Flickr

20170423-DSC_0205 by Joachim Engelstad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo Cityscape by Torstein Roenaas, on Flickr

Ekeberg view by ESM Photographics, on Flickr

Night life in Aker Brygge by Romain Gaulier, on Flickr

Urban View by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr

Oslo by night by Morten T. Furuseth, on Flickr

Rain, reflections and a pile of scooters. Barcode. Oslo. by Trine Syvertsen, on Flickr

Oslo by Morten F, on Flickr

The Cloud by Mariano Mantel, on Flickr

Oslo cityscape. by Michael Jevons, on Flickr

Mitakon 50mm f/0.95 portrait by Eskild Fors, on Flickr

Oslobilder by osloann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo Opera House by justin saunders, on Flickr

Oslo by Radko Shopov, on Flickr

the moon & the opera ghosts by Fredrik Brenno Haugan, on Flickr

oslo-957247_1280 by Roger K. Olsson, on Flickr

November in Oslo by JoachimBakken, on Flickr

Approach into Oslo by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Akerselva River by Carolina Fidalgo, on Flickr

Oslo in November by David Cooper, on Flickr

Oslo by Radko Shopov, on Flickr

People are swimming and sunbathing on a hot sunny summer day by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr

Schweigaarsds gate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Couple by Leon Sammartino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo, Norway_1530 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Oslo by Dietmar Schwanitz, on Flickr

Oslo by Matthew Lowe, on Flickr

Oslo by Ingvar, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr

Oslo sentrum by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Oslo by Sergei Gussev, on Flickr

DSC_2340 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr

Bolettebrygge - Oslo (Norway) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway 1482 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr

The bride and her cousin by Anders Harbo, on Flickr

LvdH (837) by Lex van der Holland, on Flickr

Norgwegian women by Ken Douglas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcode Oslo by Thor Edvardsen, on Flickr

Oslo by Mats Anda, on Flickr

Downtown Oslo by Kim Marius ilmo Bolin, on Flickr

Downtown Oslo by cliff bryce, on Flickr

downtown oslo by Christian Irmer, on Flickr

Downtown Oslo by Michelle Chapman, on Flickr

Downtown Oslo by Night by Sigurd Rage, on Flickr

Downtown Oslo From Ferry Boat by Steve, on Flickr

07 Nationaltheatret Stasjon by Paal Lunde, on Flickr

cow in downtown Oslo by Kristel, on Flickr

Oslo by max zulauf, on Flickr

Oslo by max zulauf, on Flickr

Oslo by max zulauf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Royal View by Christian Kortum, on Flickr

Rainy street by Thor Edvardsen, on Flickr

Oslo by BarnNightOwl, on Flickr

Dronning Eufemias gate, Oslo by BarnNightOwl, on Flickr

Outside the old and famous Eldorado cinema on a saturday by Jon Urdal, on Flickr

Oslo Skyline by night 2015 by sindre engh, on Flickr

Downtown Oslo by chicki deee, on Flickr

oslo street by jonny baker, on Flickr

Oslo Street by Jens Anderson, on Flickr

downtown by Linda Andersen Ness, on Flickr

Oslo Streets by Lisbet Svensson, on Flickr

Oslo by Carmine Memoli, on Flickr

Oslo by Carmine Memoli, on Flickr

The street Grensen in Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Urban View by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo by Carmine Memoli, on Flickr

oslo by Mats Anda, on Flickr

Oslo by Juergen Schepp, on Flickr

Oslo by George Terzopoulos, on Flickr

Oslo by Carmine Memoli, on Flickr

Oslo by Lauter1986, on Flickr

Oslo by Gus Rodríguez, on Flickr

Oslo - Noruega by Francisco López, on Flickr

Oslo by Carmine Memoli, on Flickr

Oslo by qatbart, on Flickr

Oslo S by EivArch, on Flickr

Oslo - Sep2013 by Max Ozerov, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway by Manuela Ferreira Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1492 by Tony Costin, on Flickr

Oslo_Norway trip_2018 (199) by Liidia Maier, on Flickr

Oslo Opera House by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Passeig de Lluís Companys, Barcelona - Bicing by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

P&amp;O Cruise - Oslo by Tony Felgate, on Flickr

Flower lines by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Pipervika bay and Oslo Rådhus, viewed from Akershus Fortress. by eikonologos, on Flickr

SØRENGA og Oslofjorden by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Vippetangen by Leif Skandsen, on Flickr

IMG_1123 by Kirk Y., on Flickr

IMG_20160501_191422_DxO by david onteniente, on Flickr

Ice Skaters by Philipp Berndt, on Flickr

feeding time by Kurt Feige, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4756 by corcor00, on Flickr

Oslo by Kenneth Solfjeld, on Flickr

Nordenga bridge by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

The Thief hotel on the right by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Oslo by t4raw, on Flickr

Operahuset (Snøhetta Studio), Norway, 1253 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Hotel Bondenheim by Ken Bergman, on Flickr

PAS_9361 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr

Groovy dandelion fountain by Beth, on Flickr

Oslo Opera House by justin saunders, on Flickr

Schweigaarsds gate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Couple by Leon Sammartino, on Flickr

000027360022 by sadjeans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P7011689 by feabomboo, on Flickr

Oslo skylines by ragnebl, on Flickr

Oslo 17 - Tjuvholmen by Lucio Atronne, on Flickr

Nygata - Oslo (Norway) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Low fog clouds over Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Streets by Isen Majennt, on Flickr

Oslo by Enrica F, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway, 2013 August 1348 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

IMG_4745 by corcor00, on Flickr

IMG_4756 by corcor00, on Flickr

Oslo by t4raw, on Flickr

Farm Girls by Hans Gotun, on Flickr

fox-415 by Hans Gotun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo by Carmine Memoli, on Flickr

Oslo by George Terzopoulos, on Flickr

Oslo by George Terzopoulos, on Flickr

Oslo by Lauter1986, on Flickr

Oslo by Lauter1986, on Flickr

Oslo by Lauter1986, on Flickr

Oslo by Lauter1986, on Flickr

Oslo by Lauter1986, on Flickr

Oslo by Lauter1986, on Flickr

Oslo by Carmine Memoli, on Flickr

Oslo by Carmine Memoli, on Flickr

Oslo street by Dean Morley, on Flickr

DSC09077 by Eugenija Juskeviciute, on Flickr

Hair by astrid westvang, on Flickr

#04 by johnpaddler, on Flickr

2018 NORWAY 1171 OSLO Fjord 挪威 奥斯陆峡湾 by WEIYUAN XU, on Flickr

Oslo - Sep2013 by Max Ozerov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo by Carmine Memoli, on Flickr

Oslo by Carmine Memoli, on Flickr

Oslo by Carmine Memoli, on Flickr

Oslo by George Terzopoulos, on Flickr

Oslo Norway by Francisco López, on Flickr

Oslo by Lauter1986, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway. by Mats Anda, on Flickr

Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

OSLO by Ján ŽIlla, on Flickr

Oslo by Siva Vasanth, on Flickr

Oslo by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr

Caption Competition by elaine and keith, on Flickr

Outstanding by Mona, on Flickr

Women enjoying the views by Sten Arne Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Panorama of the Royal Palace and Statue of King Karl Johan at Sunrise, Oslo, Norway by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

Oslo #5 by Inge Hovdar, on Flickr

Aker Brygge by night by Marie Helèn, on Flickr

SØRENGA og Oslofjorden by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Oslo sentrum by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Oslo: Barcode und Akrobaten Brücke by Kevin Hackert, on Flickr

Opera by Peter K., on Flickr

IMG_4745 by corcor00, on Flickr

Dramatic City Skyline by Jon Urdal, on Flickr

Outside the old and famous Eldorado cinema on a saturday by Jon Urdal, on Flickr

DSCF5281 by Enrico Razzetti, on Flickr

Ice Skaters by Philipp Berndt, on Flickr

Waffles Girl by Philipp Berndt, on Flickr

PAS_9315 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pride 2018 by Morten F, on Flickr

Oslo_Norway trip_2018 (199) by Liidia Maier, on Flickr

City Sunset - Oslo by Lukas Zelek, on Flickr

Oslo 2019 by Rune Lind, on Flickr

Oslo Harbour by Geoff Blondahl, on Flickr

Aussicht nach rechts von Terrasse by Tinavonhier, on Flickr

Pipervika bay and Oslo Rådhus, viewed from Akershus Fortress. by eikonologos, on Flickr

SØRENGA og Oslofjorden by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

IMG_1123 by Kirk Y., on Flickr

Dramatic City Skyline by Jon Urdal, on Flickr

City walk by Cristina Sandiego, on Flickr

feeding time by Kurt Feige, on Flickr

IMGP0859 by Dave Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P7011689 by feabomboo, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway, 2013 August 1348 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

OSLO by Erik Nicolai, on Flickr

Oslo skylines by ragnebl, on Flickr

Akerselva at Grønland by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Oslo by Andrea G, on Flickr

DSC_2469 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr

Bjørvika &amp; Barcode by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Oslo by-night by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Schweigaarsds gate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Lady and the tram by Nikita Gavrilenko, on Flickr

Farm Girls by Hans Gotun, on Flickr

Norwegian Beauty. by ColinB .. Porn on your P&#x27;stream / Faves &#x3D; Blocked., on Flickr

Head &amp; Shoulders above the rest by ColinB .. Porn on your P&#x27;stream / Faves &#x3D; Blocked., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Caption Competition by elaine and keith, on Flickr

Oslo City by Massimiliano Marchese, on Flickr

Oslo City Hall by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Norwegen - Oslo by Uwe Dörnbrack, on Flickr

Oslo city, Norway by Joao Leitao, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway 061 by IVAN MAESSTRO, on Flickr

Slemdalsveien/Valkyriegata kl 20.04 by Ingolf Nistad, on Flickr

Oslo city by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Oslo by ula, on Flickr

Nordenga bridge by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Street-shot by Tom Evensen, on Flickr

Norgwegian women by Ken Douglas, on Flickr

Oslo by Petteri Salomaa, on Flickr

Young, norwegian women by Tom Evensen, on Flickr

Thai woman by Tom Evensen, on Flickr

Tjuvholmen Badeplass by Mark Etienne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo, Norway by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr

_DSF2792 by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Skyline by Øystein Sehl, on Flickr

28. mai 2022_6101474 by Ellen May Nielsen, on Flickr

Oslo by BarnNightOwl, on Flickr

Dronning Eufemias gate, Oslo by BarnNightOwl, on Flickr

Oslo by BarnNightOwl, on Flickr

Akershus, Oslo by BarnNightOwl, on Flickr

Oslo by BarnNightOwl, on Flickr

Opera House, Oslo by BarnNightOwl, on Flickr

Urban View by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr

Street by Leif Skandsen, on Flickr

Empty streets by Mona, on Flickr

#10yearsOn in Norway by Change Finance, on Flickr

Helsinki Senate Square (Helsinki, Finland) by Jordan McAlister, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo by AJF 1, on Flickr

Barcode and the new Munch Museum by Frank Paul Silye, on Flickr

Oslo-Norway by Miss💃BikerMom, on Flickr

Oslo Central station from above by Thor Edvardsen, on Flickr

Oslo by Adrian Lui, on Flickr

Oslo by Adrian Lui, on Flickr

Oslo by Adrian Lui, on Flickr

Oslo by Adrian Lui, on Flickr

Oslo by Adrian Lui, on Flickr

Oslo by Adrian Lui, on Flickr

Oslo by Morten F, on Flickr

Christmas Tree by Tanya Kostina, on Flickr

Streets of Oslo by Cato Lien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

oslo by Miloje Savic, on Flickr

Oslo by Juergen Schepp, on Flickr

Oslo by Mats Anda, on Flickr

Oslo by George Terzopoulos, on Flickr

Oslo by Gus Rodríguez, on Flickr

Oslo by Lauter1986, on Flickr

Oslo by rightbeforeleft, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway. by Mats Anda, on Flickr

Oslo by Carmine Memoli, on Flickr

Oslo by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr

LvdH (837) by Lex van der Holland, on Flickr

Outstanding by Mona, on Flickr

The Clown by Ramon C., on Flickr

Rainy Oslo july 2016 by Roberto Maldeno, on Flickr

Oslo Opera House by Alan Troidl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

oslo by Miloje Savic, on Flickr

Oslo by AJF 1, on Flickr

Barcode and the new Munch Museum by Frank Paul Silye, on Flickr

Oslo-Norway by Miss💃BikerMom, on Flickr

Oslo Central station from above by Thor Edvardsen, on Flickr

Oslo by Adrian Lui, on Flickr

Oslo by Adrian Lui, on Flickr

Oslo by Adrian Lui, on Flickr

Oslo by Adrian Lui, on Flickr

Oslo by Adrian Lui, on Flickr

Oslo by Adrian Lui, on Flickr

image by Humans of Oslo, on Flickr

Streets of Oslo by Cato Lien, on Flickr

Oslo by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr

IMG_8216 by Oslopride, on Flickr

Pride people by Tjook (TJOOK.COM), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20190511-IMG_7120.jpg by Ole Jørn Solberg, on Flickr

Nydalen by Boris Krstić, on Flickr

Pedestrian bridge in Oslo by Altex Travel, on Flickr

PB160913 by Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr

Panorama of the Royal Palace and Statue of King Karl Johan at Sunrise, Oslo, Norway by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

Untitled by Bette Adelman, on Flickr

Downtown Oslo From Ferry Boat by Steve, on Flickr

Oslo by Mats Anda, on Flickr

Vigeland (15 of 31) by John Linford, on Flickr

should I stay or should I sail ? by Andrzej, on Flickr

vigelandsanlegget [oslo] by BleakCabal, on Flickr

20180803022 by gahong's global explorer, on Flickr

Downtown #oslo where time stands still and #trams from 1798 drive past #lovely old #townhouses - ok the trams are a bit newer, not much though, at least they are in #blue not #blackandwhite #street #clouds #karljohan by Tobias Michel, on Flickr

DSCF5281 by Enrico Razzetti, on Flickr

Oslo by max zulauf, on Flickr

BBC: 100 greatest films of the 21st Century (2000-2020) by Denis Denis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4756 by corcor00, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway by X. Tan, on Flickr

Oslo City Hall by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr

Low fog clouds over Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Akerselva at Grønland by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

no tram in Bjørvika yet by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

bluehour at Akershus fortress by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Ankerbrua by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Bridge in black and white by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Daniele by IVAN MAESSTRO, on Flickr

Lady and the tram by Nikita Gavrilenko, on Flickr

Farm Girls by Hans Gotun, on Flickr

Tjuvholmen, Oslo by Bent Kverme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo - Karl Johans Gate by Dietmar Schwanitz, on Flickr

Oslo - Stortinget by Dietmar Schwanitz, on Flickr

Oslo view II by Thor Edvardsen, on Flickr

Oslo - The Rainbow by Dietmar Schwanitz, on Flickr

Oslo by Matthew Lowe, on Flickr

Oslo City Hall by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway. by Mats Anda, on Flickr

Oslo City Skyline by NWS, on Flickr

Oslo Opera House by Frank Paul Silye, on Flickr

Oslo by Dietmar Schwanitz, on Flickr

The Clown by Ramon C., on Flickr

Oslo townhall by Carlos Gonzalez, on Flickr

Rainy Oslo july 2016 by Roberto Maldeno, on Flickr

Oslo Nights by Brandon Ebel, on Flickr

IMG_8216 by Oslopride, on Flickr

Pride People by Tjook (TJOOK.COM), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Despereaux by Morten F, on Flickr

Panorama of the Royal Palace and Statue of King Karl Johan at Sunrise, Oslo, Norway by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

Oslo by Mats Anda, on Flickr

IMGP0854 by Dave Matthews, on Flickr

Oslo (2017) by Marco Grasso, on Flickr

P1090404-HDR by Max | Oslo | Norway, on Flickr

Byporten HDR by Sigurd Rage, on Flickr

Bjørvika & Barcode by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

IMG_20180528_203528 by Andrew Wee, on Flickr

Oslo from our balcony in the Hotel Continental by Paul Asman and Jill Lenoble, on Flickr

Oslo Opera House by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

IMG_4756 by corcor00, on Flickr

Relaxed atmosphere 1:3 by Jon Urdal, on Flickr

Walk the line by Mona, on Flickr

Oslo Pride Parade 2018 by Human-Etisk Forbund, on Flickr

Karl Johansgate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo by nicnac1000, on Flickr

oslo by Miloje Savic, on Flickr

Oslo by Carmine Memoli, on Flickr

Oslo by Gus Rodríguez, on Flickr

Oslo by Henning Kristensen, on Flickr

Oslo by Tallanvor, on Flickr

Oslo by valdosilasol, on Flickr

Oslo by Anja Bielefeld, on Flickr

Oslo by Tallanvor, on Flickr

Oslo sentrum by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Oslo by Tallanvor, on Flickr

Oslo by nicnac1000, on Flickr

Oslo by a_n_smit, on Flickr

Oslo - Sep2013 by Max Ozerov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo Mirror by Liwesta, on Flickr

Downtown Oslo by Liwesta, on Flickr

Oslo by Nick Humphries, on Flickr

Oslo by Nick Humphries, on Flickr

Oslo by Nick Humphries, on Flickr

Oslo by Nick Humphries, on Flickr

Oslo by Nick Humphries, on Flickr

Oslo by Nick Humphries, on Flickr

Oslo by Nick Humphries, on Flickr

Oslo by Nick Humphries, on Flickr

Oslo's Skyline by GirarFly, on Flickr

Oslo 2022 by Kostas Mamalougas, on Flickr

Maggot Heart. Revolver.Oslo. 18.10.2022 by per otto oppi christiansen, on Flickr

Oslo gang by Benjamin Cayuela, on Flickr

Busy street by Mona, on Flickr

Haakon5gate & Nordenga Bridge by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tågresenärer i Oslo by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr

Stranden - Oslo by Gilles DUPRE, on Flickr

Oslo - The Rainbow by Dietmar Schwanitz, on Flickr

Oslo by Dietmar Schwanitz, on Flickr

Oslo by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Oslo - Nobels Fredssenter by Dietmar Schwanitz, on Flickr

Oslo, Norway by Elaine Williams, on Flickr

Bulding a new skyline by Bjørn Giesenbauer, on Flickr

PAS_9570 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr

Glückstads gate by Inge Knoff, on Flickr

Justin Bieber - stemningsbilder Oslo by NRK P3, on Flickr

Justin Bieber - stemningsbilder Oslo by NRK P3, on Flickr

Wing_Chun_Oslo-06 by Aktiv I Oslo.no, on Flickr


----------

